# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2016



## Dan (1 Abr 2016 às 08:33)

*








*

*
Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## DaniFR (1 Abr 2016 às 10:53)

Bom dia 

Abril começa com uma madrugada e inicio de manhã frio, mínima de *2,5ºC.*

De momento,*10,3ºC* e sol.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Abr 2016 às 12:36)

Boas!
A mínima chegou aos *8,4°C*. Neste momento sigo com *15,6°C*. Há muitas nuvens no céu.


----------



## miguel (1 Abr 2016 às 13:22)

Boas

Mínima de 8,1ºC

Agora céu limpo, vento nulo e tempo ameno 17,7ºC... um lindo dia de Primavera


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Abr 2016 às 17:24)

Mínima de* 7,3ºC *e pelas 14h-15h (hora de maior calor) o carro marcava 18,5ºC e estava bem abafado. 
A estação só registou *17,8ºC* de máxima. 

Vamos ver se neste mês largamos os 17ºC de máxima e passamos ao normal, mas pelas previsões parece difícil...


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Abr 2016 às 17:38)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui, o mês de abril inicia-se fresco, basicamente o mesmo dos ultimos tempos.
Extremos: *9,3ºC* / *14,9ºC*

Neste momento, vento moderado a forte e *13,1ºC*.
Interessante que os modelos vão colocando vento a intensificar-se durante algumas tardes, sinal claro que a época da nortada está mesmo aí, espero que não venha violenta, pois estraga-me logo as voltas de bike, chega a ser uma luta desigual. lol
Entretanto, para o fim de semana espera-se chuviscos/chuva fraca, e uma madrugada  de segunda à antiga, bastante chuva, vamos ver se na prática será assim.


----------



## Savn (1 Abr 2016 às 17:59)

Pelas 07h15, marcava 2,5º na variante de acesso à A1 em Leiria.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Abr 2016 às 18:00)

Temperatura já a descer, vai nos 14,3ºC com o vento a aumentar de intensidade e a pressão a descer também. Vem aí algo  Pela noite deve entrar nebulosidade.

Aqui estão as anomalias do mês passado.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Abr 2016 às 18:14)

Apenas uma nota: surgiu uma estação meteorológica(Davis)  na rede Wunderground , instalada no cidade de Torres Vedras, pertence ao serviço municipal de protecção civil.
Já existia uma estação em Torres Vedras,cheguei a partilhar esses mesmos dados, em poucos dias, deu logo para perceber que esses dados (as máximas) estavam errados, esqueci-me do pormenor que o RS original da PCE não vale grande coisa, ou mesmo nada.
Agora com esta estação da protecção civil já temos dados de qualidade.

Fica o link: https://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAT9#history

Falando em estações, espero avançar nos próximos tempos com a minha,será uma davis, e quem sabe o meteoAlcabideche venha por acréscimo.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Abr 2016 às 19:36)

*11,3ºC*, final de tarde bem frio.
Vento moderado a forte.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Abr 2016 às 20:13)

Boas!!
Por aqui já vou com *11,7°C*. A máxima ainda atingiu os *17,6°C*. Até foi um dia bem quente. 
Vai entrando nebulosidade alta pelo quandrante oeste.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Abr 2016 às 21:01)

Por aqui este 1º dia de Abril foi ameno, apesar da já se notar a descida das temperatura mínimas, durante esta semana.
Algumas nuvens vão marcando presença. 
Mínima: 7ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Abr 2016 às 00:27)

Boas noites!
Sigo com *10,3°C*. O céu continua com alguma nebulosidade alta (cirrus). Vamos lá ver se o calor começa a arrancar já neste mês. Tenho saudades de usar calções.


----------



## criz0r (2 Abr 2016 às 03:06)

Boas madrugadas, o 1º dia de Abril por aqui foi ameno mas com alguma nebulosidade da parte da tarde. A mínima ontem ficou-se pelos 8,0ºC mas penso que vai ser batida hoje. 
De momento alguma neblina a surgir nos pontos mais abrigados aqui da Cova da Piedade, sem vento e temperatura a descer bem nos 9,2ºC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Abr 2016 às 08:12)

Bom dia. Manhã bem fria mas sem geada...


----------



## Geopower (2 Abr 2016 às 09:01)

bom dia. Por Telheiras céu encoberto. Vento fraco. 10.8ºC. 
Minima: 9.9ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Abr 2016 às 13:16)

Boa tarde!
Sigo com *16,5°C* e céu maioritariamente nublado por _cirrus_ e _cumulus._
Em pleno mês de Abril, hoje, registei uma mínima de *7,9°C*. Acho que isto é um recorde!


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Abr 2016 às 15:57)

Boa tarde,

Chuviscos, vento moderado e *15,9ºC.*
Fiquei surpreendido com a mínima de hoje...
Extremos térmicos: *6,9ºC* / *17,2ºC*


----------



## Tufao André (2 Abr 2016 às 16:21)

Boa tarde malta!
Dia frio para a época, diferente de ontem que foi mais ameno durante o dia..
Céu a ficar cada vez mais nublado, vento de SSO tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade e já sopra moderado com rajadas fortes!!
A máxima já se atingiu e foi apenas de 14,8°C! A mínima foi fria, de apenas 7,1°C 
Aguarda-se alguma chuva mais para o final da tarde...


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Abr 2016 às 16:32)

Neste momento o chuvisco ocorre apenas no flanco este da serra.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Abr 2016 às 16:36)

Por aqui o dia acordou cinzento e bem fresco, a máxima não foi além dos 16ºC.
Agora o vento vai marcando presença, creio que a chuva não tardará em aparecer lá para a noite.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Abr 2016 às 18:15)

Dia cinzento, alguma chuva fraca há momentos atrás, fez acumular 0,5 mm

Mínima de* 7,3ºC *e máxima de *14,9ºC 
*
Parece que só para o meio da semana é que temos temperaturas de Abril


----------



## Geopower (2 Abr 2016 às 18:48)

chuvisco/chuva fraca desde as 16,30h.


----------



## huguh (2 Abr 2016 às 19:00)

*Troço da A14 abate e abre cratera na autoestrada*





O aluimento de terras aconteceu ao quilómetro 10, na zona de Maiorca
Um troço da A 14, a autoestrada do Baixo Mondego, cedeu e provocou uma cratera na estrada, impedindo a circulação de carros, avança a TVI.

O aluimento de terras aconteceu no troço que liga Montemor-o-Velho a Figueira da Foz, ao quilómetro 10, na zona de Maiorca.

Segundo o jornalista no local, existe uma passagem de água sob a autoestrada e, desta vez, a pressão da água foi tal que a A 14 não resistiu, provocando danos materiais.

De momento, os carros continuam a circular no sentido oposto e a Brisa está no local a avaliar a situação.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Abr 2016 às 19:00)

Nevoeiro a entrar
*12,9ºC*
Chuvisco
*1 mm*


----------



## VimDePantufas (2 Abr 2016 às 19:08)

Boa tarde,

Neste momento chove bem por estes lados.
11.8ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Abr 2016 às 19:33)

Boas!
Chove moderado a forte de forma persistente. Não estava à espera de tanto...


----------



## david 6 (2 Abr 2016 às 20:12)

já chove


----------



## david 6 (2 Abr 2016 às 20:18)

esta tarde fui continuar caminhada a Fátima  fui até à estação comboios de Santarém na ribeira de santarém, apanhei uns chuviscos em Almeirim às 17h e tal e uma ventania maluca!!! na ponte sobre o Rio Tejo que vai para Santarém, nunca pensei que a ventania fosse tanta, no vale do Tejo sobre o Rio Tejo, no alto a passar a ponte uma ventania maluca, tenho uma aplicação no telémovel que o limite é 60km/h e aquilo estava sempre a bater no limite, ou seja o vento estava mais forte que isso na ponte 

fica aqui foto do Tejo, na ponte Salgueiro Maia (a mais antiga) que vai para Santarém


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Abr 2016 às 20:39)

O céu já está a abrir. Sigo com *13,4°C* e a máxima chegou aos *18,8°C*. Vamos ver o que a noite/madrugada nos reserva...


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Abr 2016 às 20:42)

huguh disse:


> *Troço da A14 abate e abre cratera na autoestrada*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já é o segundo troço de autoestrada a ruir desde o inicio do ano, depois do outro na zona do Porto, que acho que ainda não reabriu, agora o que pergunto, é como é que os engenheiros que fiscalizam estas obras deixam meter um tapete de asfalto por cima de uma ribeira, sem antes construir em betão uma pequena ponte, ou aqueduto, por foi tal e tal qual como no outro caso, a terra acaba por ser deslavada pela água, talvez por estar obstruída e não ter escoamento, deve ser para não terem trabalho a fazer as juntas de dilatação, e agora deve de estar fechada naquele sentido por mais de um mês, é mesmo á português, obra só para "inglês" ver.
Pelas fotos e pelos vídeos que mostraram ve-se bem, que não existe vestígio de qualquer pequena ponte, sobre a mesma ribeira, a não ser só terra e asfalto abatido, que ruiu apenas, onde ela passa por baixo, até parece que o corte, foi efectuado pelo Homem, tal não é a sua precisão.
E depois todos nós ficamos muito admirados quando se dá algum colapso em obra lá por fora, como foi agora na Índia.



O final de tarde por aqui trouxe a morrinha, que já passou agora entretanto para aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## miguel (2 Abr 2016 às 22:03)

A frente deixou um acumulado de 4,0mm 

12,2ºC


----------



## david 6 (2 Abr 2016 às 22:09)

cai bem agora


----------



## DaniFR (2 Abr 2016 às 22:18)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Já é o segundo troço de autoestrada a ruir desde o inicio do ano, depois do outro na zona do Porto, que acho que ainda não reabriu, agora o que pergunto, é como é que os engenheiros que fiscalizam estas obras deixam meter um tapete de asfalto por cima de uma ribeira, sem antes construir em betão uma pequena ponte, ou aqueduto, por foi tal e tal qual como no outro caso, a terra acaba por ser deslavada pela água, talvez por estar obstruída e não ter escoamento, deve ser para não terem trabalho a fazer as juntas de dilatação, e agora deve de estar fechada naquele sentido por mais de um mês, é mesmo á português, obra só para "inglês" ver.
> Pelas fotos e pelos vídeos que mostraram ve-se bem, que não existe vestígio de qualquer pequena ponte, sobre a mesma ribeira, a não ser só terra e asfalto abatido, que ruiu apenas, onde ela passa por baixo, até parece que o corte, foi efectuado pelo Homem, tal não é a sua precisão.
> E depois todos nós ficamos muito admirados quando se dá algum colapso em obra lá por fora, como foi agora na Índia.


Por cima ribeira há apenas uma secção de chapa ondulada. Não me parece que aquilo aguente muito. No IC2, junto aos Fornos, em Coimbra, tiveram que substituir esta espécie de tubo em chapa por uma ponte em betão.
De salientar que este troço da autoestrada esteve em obras no ano passado.

Nestas fotos dá para perceber como é a ribeira que passa por baixo da A14:


























Fotos de José Guerra


----------



## criz0r (2 Abr 2016 às 22:31)

Boa noite, grande molha que apanhei mesmo na altura em que a frente fez a sua passagem aqui por Almada, entretanto chove mas em regime de aguaceiros e a temperatura encontra-se nos 12,8ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Abr 2016 às 22:45)

A temperatura está estagnada nos *13,3°C*. O céu tem algumas abertas e já não chove há algum tempo...


----------



## vortex (2 Abr 2016 às 23:03)

Boas!Por aqui sigo com 6mm com Hr nos 95% vento fraco de SW e 11,8ºC.


----------



## criz0r (3 Abr 2016 às 00:35)

O 2º dia de Abril rendeu por aqui 8mm, nada mau tendo em conta a média do mês de Março. Amanhã e principalmente 2ª feira promete, sigo com 12,1ºC e céu muito nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## david 6 (3 Abr 2016 às 00:41)

por aqui rendeu 3mm, sigo com 12ºC durante a madrugada vai passar outra frente


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Abr 2016 às 01:47)

*8,3 mm* acumulados, Abril começa bem e ainda faltam muitos dias...

Vento fraco agora e temperatura a subir


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2016 às 08:54)

Boas,

Ontem acumulou cerca de *3,4 mm*.
Hoje o acumulado está no *1,1 mm
*
Consultando a estação da Malveira da Serra do SNIRH ( sinceramente nem sei se aquilo está bem georreferenciado...) ontem acumulou *6,2 mm*.

A actual saída do ECMWF carrega na precipitação para logo ao inicio da noite.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Abr 2016 às 09:54)

Bom dia. Aguaceiros fortes e algum vento, intercalados com um sol glorioso esta manhã...


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Abr 2016 às 10:30)

DaniFR disse:


> Por cima ribeira há apenas uma secção de chapa ondulada. Não me parece que aquilo aguente muito. No IC2, junto aos Fornos, em Coimbra, tiveram que substituir esta espécie de tubo em chapa por uma ponte em betão.
> De salientar que este troço da autoestrada esteve em obras no ano passado.
> 
> Nestas fotos dá para perceber como é a ribeira que passa por baixo da A14:
> ...



Pois eles quando decidem meter esse género de tubagens metálicas, não se lembram que aquilo não dura para toda a vida, e ainda por cima nas fotos ve-se que o mesmo tubo tubo está obstruído com material das obras que lá foi deixado, e as construtoras das autoestradas também pensam" como isto é uma simples ribeira/ribeiro nunca deverá levar grande volume de água, e depois basta estar umas horas seguidas a chover sem parar e as mesmas ribeiras, parecem uns verdadeiros rios, e acabam por rebentar com tudo, a força da água é uma "coisa incrível", por mais que o "Homem tente impedir que água corra por um certo sítio, o que acontece é que ela ou rebenta com o que foi construído em leito de cheia, ou então terá de correr por outro sítio.

Por aqui o dia acordou com algum sol, e também com tudo fresquinho, pela chuva da noite e madrugada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Abr 2016 às 11:13)

Regressaram agora os aguaceiros moderados e vento.
Fui agora dar uma volta de bicicleta e apanhei com a chuva nas mãos, e digo que a água está bem gelada.
Á cerca de meia hora atrás que eu já estava a avistar a Serra D'Aire carregadinha de chuva, não demorou muito a chegar até aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2016 às 12:55)

Boas,

Sigo com vento moderado de SO e *15,1ºC*.
Na linha de costa aqui da freguesia (Abano até à Biscaia) o vento soprava forte.
Nova actualização do ECMWF mete precipitação moderada lá para às 17h, ou seja, antecipou um pouco em relação à saida anterior, vamos ver.


----------



## miguel (3 Abr 2016 às 14:05)

Boas

Madrugada de chuva fraca acumulados 0,8mm, a ver o que rende o resto do dia..

Agora estão 16,8ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Abr 2016 às 15:19)

Boas! Por enquanto sigo com *16,6°C*. A máxima já chegou aos *17,9°C*. Já a mínima, não baixou dos *10,4°C*.
O céu está bastante nublado...


----------



## Mike26 (3 Abr 2016 às 15:37)

Tiagolco disse:


> ...não espero mais chuva hoje...



Mas os modelos prevêem queda de mais alguma precipitação durante a noite de hoje..  mas também é verdade que não prevêem grandes acumulados.


----------



## miguel (3 Abr 2016 às 15:40)

Tiagolco disse:


> e não espero mais chuva hoje...



Não sei porque! Se o melhor do dia até deve ser entre as 20h e as 00h...


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Abr 2016 às 15:42)

Mínima: *9,5ºC*
Máxima: *14,4ºC
*
Acumulado de 0,5 mm


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Abr 2016 às 15:42)

Mike26 disse:


> Mas os modelos prevêem queda de mais alguma precipitação durante a noite de hoje..  mas também é verdade que não prevêem grandes acumulados.


Juro que não tinha visto a atualização dos modelos 
Veremos...por enquanto o céu vai abrindo e sem o radar disponível, a situação complica-se...


----------



## miguel (3 Abr 2016 às 15:43)

Máxima do dia foi de 16,9ºC

acumulados 0,8mm de madrugada

Agora estão 14,8ºC e muita palha no ar...


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Abr 2016 às 15:44)

miguel disse:


> Não sei porque! Se o melhor do dia até deve ser entre as 20h e as 00h...


Não tinha visto a atualização dos modelos. 
Até fiquei surpreendido com a carga de água que o GFS mete para esta noite/madrugada. Ontem não estava nada previsto.
Desculpem lá...


----------



## criz0r (3 Abr 2016 às 15:50)

Boa tarde, madrugada de aguaceiros fracos que não fez a mínima diferença no acumulado. O vento continua moderado com algumas rajadas mais fortes e o sol espreita neste momento. Actuais 16,5ºC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Abr 2016 às 16:43)

Boa tarde. Mais um aguaceiro...


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Abr 2016 às 17:01)

Por aqui a tarde segue gelada, já vou acender a lareira.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Abr 2016 às 17:41)

*14,1°C* e chuvisca. O céu não tem textura.


----------



## VimDePantufas (3 Abr 2016 às 17:48)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui tirando durante a noite em que choveu algo, hoje durante o dia e até agora apenas algum chuvisco.
De momento o céu está encoberto, estão 13,6º C


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Abr 2016 às 18:02)

Por aqui vai caindo uns pingos, mas nada demais ainda, a surpresa deve de estar guardada para a madrugada.
Sigo com 13.6ºC
mínima: 9.3ºC


----------



## Tufao André (3 Abr 2016 às 18:37)

Boa tarde!
Desde as 17h que está a chover fraco e sem parar, de vez em quando com picos de moderada. Parece que o melhor vem para a noite e madrugada  Venha ela!!!
Vento moderado de SO por vezes com rajadas fortes
Acumulado: 1,5 mm (a acumular)

Acumulado de ontem: 8,6 mm! Não esperava tanto... eheh


----------



## david 6 (3 Abr 2016 às 18:46)

minima de 9.4ºC e máxima 16.7ºC
sigo com 13.9ºC tem vindo a descer, vai chuviscando já com tudo molhado,amanha de manha é que vai ser


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Abr 2016 às 18:47)

Continua a chuviscar. Houve uma procissão há bocado. Tinham todos chapéu de chuva, menos os escuteiros. Coitados... 
Sigo com *13,0°C*.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Abr 2016 às 18:50)

Tiagolco disse:


> Continua a chuviscar. Houve uma procissão há bocado. Tinham todos chapéu de chuva, menos os escuteiros. Coitados...
> Sigo com *13,0°C*.


Então sempre ouve chuva... a minha mãe ia nessa procissão e estava preocupada com a chuva... eu bem a avisei. LOL


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Abr 2016 às 18:53)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Então sempre ouve chuva... a minha mãe ia nessa procissão e estava preocupada com a chuva... eu bem a avisei. LOL


Houve uma procissão mas é só daqui da freguesia. Nem havia tanta gente. Os escuteiros é que estavam todos molhados.  Mas enfim, escuteiro que é que escuteiro aguenta com tudo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Abr 2016 às 18:57)

Tiagolco disse:


> Houve uma procissão mas é só daqui da freguesia. Nem havia tanta gente. Os escuteiros é que estavam todos molhados.  Mas enfim, escuteiro que é que escuteiro aguenta com tudo.


Sim eu sei que a procissão é só da freguesia. Eu vivi a minha vida toda em Carnaxide e até andei aí nos escuteiros... até vir viver para cá. Os meus pais ainda vivem aí.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Abr 2016 às 19:02)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim eu sei que a procissão é só da freguesia. Eu vivi a minha vida toda em Carnaxide e até andei aí nos escuteiros... até vir viver para cá. Os meus pais ainda vivem aí.


Wow! Que coincidência!! 
Com tanto guarda-chuva duvido que a tua mãe se tenha molhado.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Abr 2016 às 19:06)

Já não chuvisca mas o vento aumentou ligeiramente de intensidade. Sigo com *12,9°C*.
Hoje é daqueles dias em que só apetece estar debaixo da mantinha a ver filmes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Abr 2016 às 19:23)

Tiagolco disse:


> Wow! Que coincidência!!
> Com tanto guarda-chuva duvido que a tua mãe se tenha molhado.


Eu avisei-a... ela estava preocupada com a imagem da Nossa Sra apanhar chuva...


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2016 às 19:35)

Chuvisco
*11,8ºC
3,5 mm*


----------



## Mike26 (3 Abr 2016 às 19:41)

Por aqui já chuvisca há bastante tempo sem parar. E ainda vem aí mais 
*10,5ºC* nesta altura, dia mais invernal do que propriamente primaveril.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2016 às 19:50)

Fiz ha bocado a viagem Mafra - Alcabideche, sempre com chuva fraca, só perto da serra é que apanhei chuva moderada, falo no ramalhão, cota 250 mts.
Ao longo da  viagem a temperatura variou entre os 9ºC e 12ºC. Como habitual  estava mais frio entre Mafra e Igreja Nova, o factor altitude por ali é bem marcante, varia entre os 210 metros e 275 mts.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2016 às 20:30)

Ainda deu para tirar uma foto.
Este é o vale  do 2º local de seguimento, o numero de dias de geada está fechado, 15 dias, uma miséria. Por norma, todos os invernos as ervas que estão paralelas ao caminho ficam queimadas da geada, e estamos a falar de uma zona que está a uns 20 metros acima da cota da ribeira, ou seja, inversão muito forte.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Abr 2016 às 20:36)

Morrinha muito intensa a cair neste momento. A temperatura gradualmente vai subindo, *13,1°C*. Há muita humidade no ar.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2016 às 20:37)

*5 mm *por aqui, que assim continue.


----------



## criz0r (3 Abr 2016 às 20:45)

Boa noite, chuva fraca mas persistente desde as 16, as ruas parecem pequenos ribeiros. A temperatura encontra-se estagnada nos 12,2ºC.


----------



## david 6 (3 Abr 2016 às 21:34)

já por Lisboa, apanhei chuva o caminho todo, mas mais intenso desde a Fajarda até meio dos Foros de Salvaterra e agora pouco antes de entrar em Lisboa até chegar à minha zona lisboeta, a chuva não é muito forte mas é constante e persistente


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2016 às 21:36)

De facto o ar está mesmo muito saturado, o nevoeiro está proximo, até há lesmas a trepar a parede do prédio. 

*6 mm
*
O Linhó vai nos *9 mm*


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Abr 2016 às 21:51)

Interessante que a temperatura não pára de aumentar, segue nos *13,8°C*. Muito nevoeiro no topo dos prédios...


----------



## miguel (3 Abr 2016 às 22:04)

Chuva fraca mas pegada a cerca de 2horas e batida a vento moderado...

2,2mm e uma rajada máxima de 50km/h

12,3ºC e 98%Hr


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2016 às 22:07)

Por aqui continuamos assim:


----------



## Geopower (3 Abr 2016 às 22:13)

Por Telheiras chuva fraca persistente desde as 19.03h. 13.9ºC. Vento fraco.


----------



## vortex (3 Abr 2016 às 22:39)

Boa noite.Por aqui continua a réga! 5,1mm acumulados até agora;a Hr em 95% ;vento de SW a rondar os 20Kmh e temperatura nos 12ºC.


----------



## Tufao André (3 Abr 2016 às 22:48)

E a chuva continua a cair bem! Fraca mas persistente desde as 17h e por vezes mais intensa...
Um belo acumulado de *16,2 mm *e ainda continua a acumular!  E o pior ainda não chegou... De facto está a superar as expectativas!! 
13,0 graus actuais (tem vindo a subir) e 100% de humidade


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Abr 2016 às 23:51)

É incrível! A temperatura subiu imenso, sigo com *15,2°C*. Nunca pensei registar isto hoje...
A morrinha parou.


----------



## miguel (3 Abr 2016 às 23:52)

Aqui em Setúbal também chuva fraca mas muito persistente pelo menos a 4h e assim promete ser toda a madrugada e parte do dia de amanhã

Acumulados hoje 5,2mm
Rajada máxima de 50km/h

Temperatura agora 13,4ºC


----------



## criz0r (4 Abr 2016 às 00:35)

Ora bem e graças à chuva fraca contínua desde as 16h de ontem acumulei 11,8mm. Abril começa a fazer jus ao velho ditado águas-mil. 
Amanhã ou ainda durante esta madrugada espero mais precipitação, de momento chuvisca com a temperatura nos 14,1ºC e continua a subir.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Abr 2016 às 01:10)

Acumulado de* 16,5 mm *
Temperatura desceu bem até às 20h, depois virou e quase chegou aos 13ºC.

Agora está nos* 12,9ºC* sem qualquer movimento


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Abr 2016 às 08:22)

Boas,

Ontem acumulou *6,5 mm*.
Hoje o acumulado segue nos *4 mm.
*
Sigo com nevoeiro e *13,6ºC*


----------



## Geopower (4 Abr 2016 às 08:42)

bom dia. Chuva fraca. Ar carregado de humidade.Céu encoberto. Vento fraco de W. Temperatura mantém-se estável. 13,7*C.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Abr 2016 às 08:58)

Bom dia! Abril águas mil... chuva moderada e constante à horas...


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Abr 2016 às 09:50)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia! Abril águas mil... chuva moderada e constante à horas...


Chuva forte e contínua... sem vento e água por todo o lado!


----------



## Candy (4 Abr 2016 às 10:03)

Bom dia
Por cá, chuva e vento moderado. 
A chuva tem sido quase uma constante desde ontem.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Abr 2016 às 10:43)

Chuva torrencial agora!


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Abr 2016 às 11:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chuva torrencial agora!


Dilúvio agora! Aumenta o vento e também nevoeiro...


----------



## Tufao André (4 Abr 2016 às 11:39)

Bom dia! 
Mais uma madrugada e manhã de chuva, em geral fraca, mas com curtos períodos de moderada tal como ontem. O pico de intensidade foi entre as 6h e as 7h onde caiu mesmo forte!! 
*12,7 mm *acumulados desde as 0h e ainda a acumular pois a chuva fraca mantém-se 
Ontem o dia terminou com 16,5 mm!


----------



## david 6 (4 Abr 2016 às 11:58)

chove bem agora em Lisboa


----------



## david 6 (4 Abr 2016 às 12:03)

chuva forte agora


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Abr 2016 às 12:06)

Madrugada e manhã de chuva, acumulado já vai em *15,2 mm*, pico da chuva a passar agora em Lisboa 

Basicamente nem há amplitude térmica, mínima de *11,6ºC* e a temperatura constante desde as 8h, nos *12,5ºC*, dia bastante Invernoso. 

Rajada de 78 km/h (mais alguém teve rajadas desde tipo? acho estranho)


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Abr 2016 às 12:10)

Pressão atinge agora o nível mais baixo do ano, *1007,7 hPa* 

*16,3 mm *acumulados e continua a chover, acumulado mensal já ultrapassa os *40 mm* (média é 68mm), tenho quase a certeza que vamos ter um Abril acima da média.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Abr 2016 às 12:27)

Chuva torrencial de novo! Chove sem parar há muitas horas!


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Abr 2016 às 12:52)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chuva torrencial de novo! Chove sem parar há muitas horas!


Os terrenos devem estar todos saturados no centro do país...


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Abr 2016 às 12:55)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Os terrenos devem estar todos saturados no centro do país...


Sim, podes crer que estão! O meu terreno é em declive, mas as covas das árvores de fruto estão cheias!


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2016 às 13:12)

Aqui madrugada e manha de chuva fraca mas persistente... acumulados desde as 00h de 9,2mm, agora vai chuviscando e melhorando ao longo da tarde...

14,3ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Abr 2016 às 13:45)

Boas!
Sigo com *15,4°C*. Registei a mínima mais alta destes últimos tempos, de *13,7°C*.
O dia está a ser caracterizado, como já mencionaram, por chuva constante que vai variando na intensidade. No entanto, o céu já vai clareando...


----------



## Geopower (4 Abr 2016 às 15:09)

por Lisboa parou de chover. Foi chuva persistente desde ontem à noite.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Abr 2016 às 15:13)

O céu vai abrindo bem neste momento. Sigo com *17,0°C *e o vento vai aumentando de intensidade.
O pós-frontal está a chegar:


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Abr 2016 às 17:05)

Acabei de registar a mínima do dia! 
Sigo com *13,3°C*. A temperatura diminui muito por causa deste último aguaceiro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Abr 2016 às 18:22)

Por aqui foi uma madrugada até pouco depois da hora de almoço, foi sempre a chover sem parar, com aguaceiros moderados.
Os terrenos já estão bem saturados de água.


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2016 às 18:32)

Aqui a tarde já foi praticamente sem chuva, acumulados hoje 9,2mm nada mau mas esperava melhor... A partir de Sábado temos mais.

Máxima de 16,1ºC
Agora estão 15,3ºC e vento fraco


----------



## Toby (4 Abr 2016 às 19:19)

pfffffff hoje 21.4 mm de chuva


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Abr 2016 às 19:29)

Choveu bastante até às 15h, acumulado de *19 mm*.

Mínima de *11,1ºC* pelas 14h20, logo depois uma aberta e a máxima conseguiu chegar aos *15,3ºC
*
As ribeiras estavam bastante castanhas, também é normal. O caudal era normal.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Abr 2016 às 20:39)

Alguma chuva moderada durante toda a manhã em Lisboa, tendo depois havido abertas à tarde. 11,6ºC (Técnico) e vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Abr 2016 às 21:09)

Boas noites,

Acumulado: *9,6 mm*.
Incrível a diferença para o *Linhó*, acumulou *20,3 mm*.
É uma pena não existir uma estação em Chão de Meninos, a zona mais alta chega a cota 300 mts, aquilo é penico brutal.
Muita chuva na serra, a ribeira das vinhas em Cascais apresentava uma belo caudal, pouco lamacento, sinal que a chuva nunca fui muito intensa.

Sigo com vento moderado a forte e *12,2ºC*
Amanhã regressa a ventania. Onde anda o aviso? lol


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Abr 2016 às 21:31)

Por aqui a noite segue com vento moderado, e com 12.2ºC
O acumulado do dia de hoje diria que superou os 10mm (assim de olhómetro, os valores)


----------



## vortex (4 Abr 2016 às 21:51)

Olá! Por cá o registo é de 15,9mm,o vento está entre  Norte e Noroeste a rondar os 20Kmh.A Hr em75% e temperatura nos 11,3ºC.


----------



## Geopower (4 Abr 2016 às 22:25)

Temperatura actual: 13.4ºC. Vento moderado de NW.


----------



## criz0r (4 Abr 2016 às 22:51)

Boa noite, a madrugada, manhã e inicio de tarde muito chuvosas deixaram um acumulado de 15,5mm por aqui. Esta primeira semana de Abril começa bem. 
Ainda não vi a previsão para amanha e 4ª mas segundo consta o vento vai soprar forte. De momento céu pouco nublado e 12,2ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (4 Abr 2016 às 23:29)

Por Coimbra, a manhã de chuva rendeu *17,3mm*.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Abr 2016 às 08:39)

Bom dia,

Vento forte e *12,3ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Abr 2016 às 19:14)

Mínima de *10,9ºC* e máxima finalmente de *16,2ºC*, dia mais quente, apesar da nebulosidade e do chuvisco que apanhei às 10h.

Os próximos 3 dias é mesmo para aproveitar, finalmente alguns dias de sol e "calor". 

PS: Ia voando à pouco, não aconselho a vaguearem por ruas em direção ao Norte  Já para Sul, "todos os santos ajudam" aka nortada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Abr 2016 às 19:26)

O dia de hoje foi completamente diferente do de ontem, hoje foi marcado pelo sol e pelo vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Abr 2016 às 20:00)

Boas!
Extremos do dia:
Temp.máx: *17,0°C*
Temp.mín: *11,1°C*
O dia foi caracterizado pelo vento, com rajadas bastante fortes, de forte. Um dia primaveril...
Por enquanto sigo com *13,0°C*. A noite vai ser fresquinha.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Abr 2016 às 21:59)

Boa noite,

Dia de vendaval, nem Cascais escapou, faço ideia as rajadas em Alcabideche.
Foi interessante observar a "manha" da nortada,como suspeitava assim que o céu limpou um bom bocado o vento acelerou bastante.
Sinceramente não percebi a falta de aviso, embora seja notório a dificuldade do IPMA em lidar com parâmetro vento.
A máxima não foi alem dos *14,5ºC.
*
Não espero grandes maximas, aqui quem manda é a nortada.


----------



## Tufao André (5 Abr 2016 às 22:45)

Dia de hoje bem diferente de ontem, com bastante sol, poucas nuvens, mas bastante vento! Por vezes as rajadas foram fortes, tornando o ambiente algo frio e desagradável!!
Ontem o dia terminou com mais um belo acumulado de *19 mm! * A precipitação terminou por volta das 14h e não mais choveu. Agora só a partir de sábado com uma nova ronda de mau tempo, mas desta vez mais prolongada e interessante!

De assinalar que nestes primeiros 5 dias do mês o acumulado de precipitação aqui já vai nos *44,3 mm!  *E nao falta assim tanto para atingir a média mensal... ahah


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Abr 2016 às 01:09)

Forte nortada e *11,3ºC*
Houve uma súbito aumento da velocidade do vento num curto espaço de tempo.
Mesmo com duas janelas fechadas, o vento continua a ser audível.


----------



## criz0r (6 Abr 2016 às 01:09)

Boa noite, início de tarde muito ventosa mas de pouca dura, amanhã com o vento um pouco mais calmo vamos ver até onde chega a temperatura. Segue tudo normal por aqui com céu limpo, vento fraco e 11,8ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Abr 2016 às 08:11)

Bom dia,

*11,6ºC* e vendaval.

1º dia de formação de capacete na serra devido ao vento forte.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Abr 2016 às 11:06)

Rajadas de norte continuam, máxima de 48 km/h.

Mínima fresca de *9,6ºC *


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Abr 2016 às 14:14)

*19,9ºC, *será que é hoje?


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Abr 2016 às 16:14)

Boas!
Finalmente! A máxima chegou aos *21,1°C*.* *
A temperatura mínima baixou até aos *10,8°C*.
Ainda sigo com *19,0°C *e o vento ainda se faz sentir, por vezes com rajadas fortes. Estou para ver a temperatura máxima de amanhã...


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2016 às 18:21)

Boas

Mínima de 10.7ºC
Máxima de *22,7ºC *(nova máxima do ano)

Rajada máxima 31km/h

Agora estão 19,2ºC

Amanha pode ir aos 24ºC


----------



## Geopower (6 Abr 2016 às 18:36)

boa tarde. Por Telheiras primeiro dia de Primavera a sério: temperatua actual: 18.7ºC. Vento moderado de Norte. Céu limpo.
Extremos do dia:
22.0ºC
11.9ºC
Vista para Sul:


----------



## Mike26 (6 Abr 2016 às 19:15)

Boa tarde! Belo dia de Primavera este! Já tinha saudades de sentir um solinho quente  Por aqui, a máxima foi atingida por volta das 14h15; ficou-se pelos *19,9ºC.*
A mínima ficou um pouco abaixo dos 10ºC, atingiu os *9,6ºC* às 6h15 da manhã. 

Condições actuais: *15,1ºC*, vento fraco e *69%* de HR.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Abr 2016 às 19:21)

Que dia bem quentinho por aqui, o sol ainda agora vai alto, como se costuma dizer.
mínima: 8.3ºC
Actual: 20.7ºC

As minhas figueira da índia, já estão a "chamar um petisco" a estes ultimos dias mais amenos, já começaram a brotar as novas palmas.
Aproveitei esta tarde para fazer também a monda de frutos no pomar.

Estação WunderGround Tancos, Portugal( https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=zmw:00000.1.08552)
Hoje
Máxima *24* | Mínima *9* °C


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Abr 2016 às 20:54)

Boas,

Máxima: *16,3ºC*
Actual: *12,1ºC*
Vento moderado a forte.

Os efeitos da forte nortada na estrada do Guincho.
Foto tirada esta manhã.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Abr 2016 às 21:36)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *19,9ºC, *será que é hoje?


NÃO FOI HOJE  Estava quase certo que ia conseguir, afinal só amanhã...

Máxima de *19,9ºC* 
Pelas 16h a temperatura teve uma queda repentina, possivelmente devido ao vento.


----------



## DaniFR (6 Abr 2016 às 22:18)

Boa noite

Finalmente um dia primaveril, com temperaturas mais normais para a época. Era bom que continuasse assim mais uma ou duas semanas. O tempo instável das últimas semanas, tem atrasado bastante o inicio dos trabalhos agrícolas na zona.
Máxima de *20,9ºC*
Mínima de *6,6ºC*

Temperatura actual: *12,4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Abr 2016 às 23:12)

Vento forte 
12,7 graus


----------



## criz0r (7 Abr 2016 às 01:21)

Boa noite, dia primaveril ainda assim com bastante vento e não tão quente como se esperava, de momento céu limpo,vento fraco e 13,8ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Abr 2016 às 08:11)

Madrugada bem ventosa, foi ao ponto dos carros ficarem molhados  devido ao transporte da humidade (capacete )vinda da serra com ajuda da forte nortada.  Por norma isto é sinal que a precipitação oculta na serra foi valente.


----------



## miguel (7 Abr 2016 às 12:31)

Boas

Mínima de 12,7ºC

Agora estão já 20,3ºC, 64%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## Mike26 (7 Abr 2016 às 13:57)

Boas!
Mais um dia bem ameno por aqui, para já regista-se uma temperatura de *18,8ºC *

Novidades na zona de Sintra, parece que foi instalada uma nova EMA no Cabo da Roca  bela zona para se montar uma estação, vai ser muito importante para comparar diferenças de temperatura e na altura do Verão será excelente para se verificar a velocidade do vento em dias de forte nortada.
https://www.wunderground.com/q/zmw:00000.16.08532?sp=ILISBOAC7


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Abr 2016 às 14:10)

Mike26 disse:


> Boas!
> Mais um dia bem ameno por aqui, para já regista-se uma temperatura de *18,8ºC *
> 
> Novidades na zona de Sintra, parece que foi instalada uma nova EMA no Cabo da Roca  bela zona para se montar uma estação, vai ser muito importante para comparar diferenças de temperatura e na altura do Verão será excelente para se verificar a velocidade do vento em dias de forte nortada.
> https://www.wunderground.com/q/zmw:00000.16.08532?sp=ILISBOAC7



Boas Mike26,

Essa estação de facto está numa zona interessante, mas de certa forma está fora da área de forte nortada, basta ver o histórico da estação dos ultimos dias. Está distante do Cabo da Roca, fica mais para o lado da Ulgueira, ali há mais influencia da vertente(s) N/NO/ O da serra do que a de S ( a principal ,onde há mais vento).
Ha umas semanas atrás estive a procura e não a  encontrei, está mal georreferenciada.


----------



## Mike26 (7 Abr 2016 às 15:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Mike26,
> 
> Essa estação de facto está numa zona interessante, mas de certa forma está fora da área de forte nortada, basta ver o histórico da estação dos ultimos dias. Está distante do Cabo da Roca, fica mais para o lado da Ulgueira, ali há mais influencia da vertente(s) N/NO/ O da serra do que a de S ( a principal ,onde há mais vento).
> Ha umas semanas atrás estive a procura e não a  encontrei, está mal georreferenciada.



Confesso que não fazia ideia, reparei no mapa do Wunderground que havia ali uma estação junto ao litoral que registava uma temperatura bem inferior às restantes aqui da zona de Sintra e não me recordava de a ter visto antes. Associei logo que se situava perto do Cabo. Obrigado pelo esclarecimento


----------



## david 6 (7 Abr 2016 às 15:56)

sigo com *22.6ºC*, mas já tive *23.3ºC*, baixou um pouco com o aparecimento do vento aqui na Fajarda


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Abr 2016 às 16:25)

Boas!
A máxima chegou aos *21,0°C*. Por enquanto sigo com *19,5°C* e a nortada está bem forte.
Na sexta vou acampar na praia da Ursa, em Sintra. A ver se a temperatura não desce tanto e o vento acalma um bocado...


----------



## miguel (7 Abr 2016 às 16:33)

Boas

Máxima até ao momento de *24,0ºC*

Vento fraco um belo dia de Primavera já com cheiro a Verão! 

Neste momento sigo com 23,1ºC, 53%Hr e vento fraco a rajada máxima não foi ainda alem dos 27km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Abr 2016 às 17:14)

Boas,

Aqui nem passei dos 17,ºC, a maxima foi aos *16,6ºC.*
Forte nortada, e mais logo ainda vai estar mais forte...
Tenho reparado que este modelo é muito bom na modelação da área de forte nortada, será a terceira  noite consecutiva de vendaval por aqui.
Enfim, quando o interior aquece o litoral é que paga...


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Abr 2016 às 17:29)

Aqui a tarde segue bem quente, e com vento praticamente nulo.
Vamos ver quando é que a agricultura pode retomar em força...
mínima: 9.3ºC
actual: 23.4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Abr 2016 às 19:26)

Vendaval
*13,0ºC
*
O capacete da serra ainda não está denso, precisa de mais humidade.


----------



## david 6 (7 Abr 2016 às 21:02)

minima: *10.5ºC*
máxima: *23.3ºC*
actual: *14.2ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Abr 2016 às 21:12)

Máxima de *20,4ºC* e mínima de *11,3ºC*, finalmente!

Grande vendaval a tarde toda, que não fazia mal pois até estava calorzito. Rajada máxima de 58 km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Abr 2016 às 22:08)

Que exagero de vento.
Nortada violenta, claramente tarde /noite mais ventosa do ano por aqui.
*11,9ºC
*
As rajadas devem andar nos 90 km/h.
O vento deve andar nos 50 km/h.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Abr 2016 às 22:16)

Sigo com *12,5°C*. Se aqui está este vento todo, nem quero imaginar no cabo da roca e praias à volta. Se eu seguisse o meu instinto não acamparia amanhã, but who cares?  Acampar em situações extremas é que é bom!


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Abr 2016 às 22:23)

Tiagolco disse:


> Sigo com *12,5°C*. Se aqui está este vento todo, nem quero imaginar no cabo da roca e praias à volta. Se eu seguisse o meu instinto não acamparia amanhã, but who cares?  Acampar em situações extremas é que é bom!



Lá em baixo, junto as arribas, a nortada não é tão intensa, pois ela passa por cima e ao largo das praias.
No verão passado presenciei isso no Guincho Velho ( perto da Biscaia).
Agora se acampares a meio da arriba, nem é preciso ser no topo, aí voas mesmo.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Abr 2016 às 22:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> Lá em baixo, junto as arribas, a nortada não é tão intensa, pois ela passa por cima e ao largo das praias.
> No verão passado presenciei isso no Guincho Velho ( perto da Biscaia).
> Agora se acampares a meio da arriba, nem é preciso ser no topo, aí voas mesmo.


Pois, eu sei. O problema vai ser descer as arribas, aí é que o ventinho vai estar bem forte.
 Os meus "chefes" com certeza terão isso em mente.


----------



## Candy (8 Abr 2016 às 00:04)

Está uma ventania dos diabos! Anda tudo pelo ar aqui por Peniche. O vento parece gelo!


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Abr 2016 às 01:13)

Ok está literalmente tudo a voar lá fora, odeio ter estores virados para norte, parece que vão ser arrancados a qualquer momento 
Rajada de 61 km/h, imagino nos cabos...


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Abr 2016 às 01:21)

Vento forte a muito forte com rajadas de Norte... Um bocado impossível para dormir.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Abr 2016 às 01:24)

60 km/h constantes aqui...

Edit: Voltou aos 40 km/h


----------



## criz0r (8 Abr 2016 às 01:34)

Boa noite, máxima de 21,5ºC ontem dia mais quente mas com muito vento. De momento ouve-se bem o vento lá fora com rajadas fortes, se aqui na Cova da Piedade está assim e não estou em campo aberto consigo imaginar junto à orla costeira. Actuais 12,5ºC.


----------



## Candy (8 Abr 2016 às 02:41)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Ok está literalmente tudo a voar lá fora, odeio ter estores virados para norte, parece que vão ser arrancados a qualquer momento
> Rajada de 61 km/h, imagino nos cabos...


Sofro do mesmo problema! Embora seja só uma janela virada a norte é a maior e sem abrigo nenhum desde que cortaram as palmeiras que havia aqui no largo. O vento parece querer arrancar os estores. As tampas dos contentores de lixo não param de bater. No centro de Peniche, as ruas parecem corredores de aceleramento para o vento!


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Abr 2016 às 07:29)

Boas,

Acho incrível a ausência de aviso,esta situação não é de agora, aliás sempre me queixei por aqui.
Quem está de fora certamente que não tem a noção/percepção da potência do vento que assola a região.
É o que costumo dizer, enquanto um poste, uma árvore não cair em cima de alguém, o IPMA continuará a não prestar a devida atenção.


----------



## Geopower (8 Abr 2016 às 08:48)

bom dia. 11,9*C. Vento forte de Norte. Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Abr 2016 às 11:42)

Vento continua moderado a forte, apenas durante a madrugada registou rajadas acima de 60 km/h, mas agora também ia vendo um estendal quase a voar...

Temperatura ainda fresca, nos 14ºC


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2016 às 12:50)

a noite passada também fez vento por aqui, claro nada a ver comparado para esses lados, mas estava mais vento que o normal para uma noite
por hoje também já anda algum vento *15.4ºC* e nuvens altas


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Abr 2016 às 14:45)

Boa tarde,

Aqui está um registo interessante, relativo a precipitação oculta na serra de Sintra,   ontem o capacete rendeu  *0,6 mm.*
Na Peninha a acumulação deve ter sido maior.
Esta estação está  a 320 metros.
Enfim, a serra de Sintra com o seu microclima espectacular.


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2016 às 16:32)

a ribeira que divide a Fajarda já tem um pouco mais de água, mas ainda nada de especial ainda consigo me pôr debaixo da ponte numa "mini ilha" no meio da ribeira


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Abr 2016 às 16:40)

Hoje de manhã cedo foi interessante ver alguidares e roupa no meio da estrada aqui em Alcabideche.
A própria quantidade de terra que tinha na entrada do prédio era considerável. Faço ideia a acumulação de areia na estrada do guincho...
Sigo com *13,3ºC *e vento forte, pois claro.
A máxima foi baixa, *14,4ºC*.


----------



## Candy (8 Abr 2016 às 16:43)

Boas,
Embora com um pouco menos de intensidade do que durante a noite, o vento por cá continua moderado a forte com rajadas.


----------



## Geiras (8 Abr 2016 às 16:50)

Esta noite por Sintra esteve imenso vento! A fazer lembrar as noites de nortada no verão!


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Abr 2016 às 18:21)

Máxima de *16,1ºC* e mínima de* 9,8ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Abr 2016 às 19:07)

Boa tarde!
Nota-se bem o arrefecimento. A máxima chegou aos 17,2°C e a mínima aos 10,3°C. Por enquanto sigo com 13,2°C e o céu está bastante nublado por cirrus.
Para a minha sorte o vento acalmou, vamos lá ver se não voo em Sintra.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Abr 2016 às 19:13)

vento forte
*11,7ºC*


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2016 às 20:34)

minima: *7.8ºC*
maxima: *17.8ºC*
actual: *12.1ºC*


----------



## criz0r (8 Abr 2016 às 20:40)

Boas, o vento acalmou por aqui após uma noite de vendaval. Por agora céu muito nublado por nuvens altas à semelhança do restante dia e 12,7ºC


----------



## miguel (8 Abr 2016 às 20:43)

Boas

Madrugada de algum vento moderado a rajada máxima foi de 50km/h

Máxima de hoje menos 7ºC que ontem! ficou nos 17,4ºC

Agora estão uns frios 12,4ºC vento nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Abr 2016 às 20:53)

Por aqui a madrugada passada foi marcada pelo vento moderado a forte, pelo assobiar diria que soprava a mais de 60 km/h, e manteve-se assim até perto das 7 da manhã, e agora já regressou novamente o vento.
O dia de hoje foi bem mais fresco, nomeadamente ao inicio da manhã.
mínina: 9.3ºC
Agora estão 14.7ºC, num local bem abrigado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Abr 2016 às 10:25)

Bom dia. Os primeiros aguaceiros deste evento a entrar no litoral centro agora...


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2016 às 13:01)

Morrinha
13,3ºC
0,4 mm
Vento moderado
Nevoeiro a entrar


----------



## miguel (9 Abr 2016 às 13:27)

Boas

Aqui muito nublado a ver se a chuviscada me deixa 0,2mm e chega para molhar a estrada  

15,6ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Abr 2016 às 13:47)

Chuviscos fracos e intermitentes desde as 11h30...


----------



## miguel (9 Abr 2016 às 15:10)

Aqui nem chuviscos nem nada, só palha... venha de lá a chuva a serio para acabar aqui com a seca ou pelo menos melhorar 

15,4ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Abr 2016 às 15:49)

A máxima de hoje tocou nos *15ºC*, a mínima ficou nos *10,3ºC*

Esteve a chuviscar mas nada acumulou


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Abr 2016 às 15:53)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chuviscos fracos e intermitentes desde as 11h30...


Os chuviscos passaram a constantes a partir das 14h e também nevoeiro...


----------



## david 6 (9 Abr 2016 às 18:11)

hoje fui continuar caminhada a Fátima fui desde a estação de Santarém até ao fim de Alcanena, apanhei uns chuviscos quando almoçava às 12h30 +ou- em Pernes

aqui fica o Rio Alviela antes de chegar a Alcanena







e aqui já a entrar em Alcanena com viste para o ponto mais alto da Serra de Aire coberto de nuvens






entretanto cá pela Fajarda pelos vistos choveu mais do que o que apanhei para lá, acumulou *2.6mm* e sigo com 14.7ºC


----------



## miguel (9 Abr 2016 às 18:15)

O chuvisco acabou por cair durante 2 minutos e nem molhou as pedras da calçada... 

Temperatura agora de 17,5ºC e é a máxima do dia neste momento


----------



## lm1960 (9 Abr 2016 às 18:19)

Boas,

Por aqui ameaçou cerca das 13:00, depois levantou e nada de chuva...neste momento está céu quase limpo....


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Abr 2016 às 19:00)

Boas!
Lá acampei na praia da Ursa. O vento soprou sempre bastante forte toda a madrugada. Hoje de manhã fui fazer uma caminhada na serra de Sintra e apanhei chuva moderada. Fiquei abismado, pois não estava previsto chover tanto...
A Serra de Sintra e os seus mistérios...
Por enquanto sigo com* 14,2°C* e céu limpo.
A depressão que aí vem, tem muito bom aspecto :


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2016 às 20:51)

Boa noite,

Extremos: *10,5ºC* / *14,9ºC*
Acumulado: *0,4 mm
*
Esta manhã no vale da ribeira da mula - Pisão, Alcabideche,
Aqueles cumes têm pouco mais de  120/ 130 metros de altitude, mas dado a influência da serra com tempo de morrinha e chuvisco como desta manhã, ficam logo com nevoeiro, imagine-se na serra.






Nota: Os mm de precipitação dos primeiros dias deste mês são visíveis na serra, tanto em nascentes como em linhas de água*. *Dado os mm previstos para os proximos 10 dias, a serra vai ficar como gosto, carregada de água.
*
*


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Abr 2016 às 20:55)

Hoje ainda caiu aqui uns leves aguaceiros ao meio da manhã. 
Agora a noite segue já bem fresca.


----------



## criz0r (9 Abr 2016 às 20:58)

Boa noite, os chuviscos do início da tarde não acumularam nada por aqui e o restante dia até acabou por ter algum sol. De momento começa a entrar alguma nebulosidade e a temperatura começa a descer bem. 13,1ºC de momento.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Abr 2016 às 21:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aqueles cumes têm pouco mais de  120/ 130 metros de altitude, mas dado a influência da serra com tempo de morrinha e chuvisco como desta manhã, ficam logo com nevoeiro, imagine-se na serra.
> Nota: Os mm de precipitação dos primeiros dias deste mês são visíveis na serra, tanto em nascentes como em linhas de água*. *Dado os mm previstos para os proximos 10 dias, a serra vai ficar como gosto, carregada de água.


A serra já está carregadinha de água. Até diria que os terrenos já estão saturados, havia cursos de água em todas as estradas por onde passei. Hoje ainda lá fui e apanhei uma bela chuvada. 
Algumas fotos:








Reparei também na quantidade imensa de fetos:
















--------------------
Por enquanto sigo com *13,2°C *e céu muito nublado.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2016 às 21:48)

Tiagolco disse:


> A serra já está carregadinha de água. Até diria que os terrenos já estão saturados, havia cursos de água em todas as estradas por onde passei. Hoje ainda lá fui e apanhei uma bela chuvada.
> Algumas fotos:
> 
> 
> ...


Belas fotos.
Hoje também andei na serra( cota 420 metros), e não vi nada de extraordinário, ando por lá todas as semanas, agora para a semana acredito que esteja espectacular.
Quando falo em serra, falo  tambem em sitios baixos, com ribeiras a correr muita água, como por exemplo isto:


Por exemplo, sei que em invernos chuvosos, algumas minas de água rebentam, e os trabalhadores das aguas de cascais dirigem-se às minas de água da Malveira e abrem aquilo, infelizmente nunca aconteceu a assistir a isso.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Abr 2016 às 21:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Belas fotos.
> Hoje também andei na serra( cota 420 metros), e não vi nada de extraordinário, ando por lá todas as semanas, agora para a semana acredito que esteja espectacular.
> Quando falo em serra, falo  tambem em sitios baixos, com ribeiras a correr muita água, como por exemplo isto:


A que horas é que passaste por lá? Não apanhaste chuva? 
Creio que para a semana que vem, os caudais das ribeiras já estarão assim ou maiores.


----------



## criz0r (9 Abr 2016 às 23:30)

Tive agora a verificar as medidas do Pluviómetro e afinal os aguaceiros fracos da tarde ainda acumularam 1,2mm. O céu começou de súbito a "limpar" depois de algumas horas muito nublado por nuvens médias/altas e 12,5ºC estagnados à quase 1hora.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Abr 2016 às 09:14)

Tiagolco disse:


> A que horas é que passaste por lá? Não apanhaste chuva?
> Creio que para a semana que vem, os caudais das ribeiras já estarão assim ou maiores.



Apenas apanhei morrinha, a chuva mais intensa que falas caiu assim que cheguei a casa, tive sorte.
A estação da Malveira da Serra (Cota 345mts) fez os seguintes registos
11h-12h: 1,6 mm
13h-14h: 1,2 mm
___________

A linha (não tão bem formada como se encontra a norte) de precipitação aproxima-se rapidamente, vamos ver o que rende.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Abr 2016 às 09:26)

Bom dia! Chuva torrencial acompanhada com algum vento e frio começou agora...  foi do zero ao 100 de repente!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Abr 2016 às 09:31)

Chuva moderada e vento forte.
*10,8ºC*


----------



## Geopower (10 Abr 2016 às 09:56)

bom dia. A caminho de Lisboa. Chuva forte na A1, portagens de Alverca.


----------



## Luis Filipe (10 Abr 2016 às 10:04)

Bom dia chuva e vento forte por Sacavem a pouco, foi um aguaceiro, agora ja acalmou embora ainda esteja a chover.

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através de Tapatalk


----------



## anti-trovoadas (10 Abr 2016 às 10:06)

Que temporal no Montijo, chove torrencialmente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Abr 2016 às 10:07)

Por aqui o dia acordou muito nublado, ainda caiu uns primeiros aguaceiros por volta das 8 da manha.
Agora o céu começou a escurecer muito vindo do lado da Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros, no radar ve-se o eco amarelo , que está sobre grande parte do centro do país.
Já chove agora neste momento, apesar de ser mais fraca, porque á cerca de 5 minutos, era aguaceiros moderados fortes, puxados pelos vento.

mínima: 8.9ºC
actual: 12.2ºC

Ainda ontem uma pessoa disse-me que vinha aí uma semana de bom tempo e calor, eu fiquei .


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Abr 2016 às 10:12)

Chuva torrencial no Montijo com vento forte e granizo!


----------



## david 6 (10 Abr 2016 às 10:14)

vai aumentado o vento e começa a escurecer, está quase  15ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Abr 2016 às 10:22)

*3,1 mm*
Chove fraco
De salientar a temperatura: *9,7ºC*


----------



## david 6 (10 Abr 2016 às 10:34)

já chegou, chove bem


----------



## miguel (10 Abr 2016 às 10:39)

Passou e pouca gente deu por ela  durou 1 minutos e rendeu 0,8mm, agora vai caindo uns pingos. A ver se isto para a noite melhora


----------



## david 6 (10 Abr 2016 às 11:11)

foi uma passagem rápida, deixou 2.2mm...., temperatura desceu para 12ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Abr 2016 às 11:50)

*4,3 mm* por aqui.
*6,0 mm* no Linhó.

Não chove, nota-se que sol vai aparecer.
Alguns bandos de gaivotas.


----------



## miguel (10 Abr 2016 às 11:58)

Tempo bem mais frio, estão 10,1ºC

Acumulados 1,4mm e cai uns pingos ainda. A tarde vai ser calma para animar pela noite...


----------



## david 6 (10 Abr 2016 às 12:12)

desde que a frente passou tem estado sempre a chuviscar, neste momento engroçou um pouco mais


----------



## Gongas (10 Abr 2016 às 12:57)

Bem grande queda de granizo a pouco aqui em Coimbra.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Abr 2016 às 13:29)

Por aqui "reina" o vento moderado, e o sol.


----------



## nelson972 (10 Abr 2016 às 13:34)

Em Alvados, PNSAC, estavam 13° , vento moderado, e céu pouco nublado.

Agora mesmo veio um aguaceiro curto e intenso de granizo.


----------



## david 6 (10 Abr 2016 às 14:01)

subiu para 2.7mm o acumulado, agora reina o sol e o vento aumenta de intesidade


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Abr 2016 às 14:14)

Olhando para a imagem de satélite... é impressão minha ou vem aí uma cena bem forte? http://en.sat24.com/en/sp/km 
http://en.sat24.com/en/sp


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Abr 2016 às 14:53)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olhando para a imagem de satélite... é impressão minha ou vem aí uma cena bem forte? http://en.sat24.com/en/sp/km
> http://en.sat24.com/en/sp


São um conjunto de células que deverão passar pelo Norte, porém parecem estar já em dissipação:


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Abr 2016 às 15:38)

Só agora voltou a chuva... aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Abr 2016 às 15:46)

Temperatura começou a baixar às 9h30, chegando aos* 9,6ºC* com a passagem da frente fria. Máxima agora, de *14,4ºC
*
Pressão desceu dos 1014 hPa para os 1007 hPa

Algumas rajadas de 40 km/h, máxima de 47 km/h.

Acumulado de *2,3 mm*, vamos ver o que o final do dia nos reserva.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Abr 2016 às 17:02)

O sol já se foi embora e deu lugar a períodos de aguaceiros fracos.
O vento moderado continua a soprar.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Abr 2016 às 17:29)

Boa tarde,
Sigo com 13,8ºC e vento moderado a forte.
4,4 mm
______

Fotos tiradas ontem na serra, é incrível a quantidade de locais de rara beleza que existem na zona de Sintra. Aqui respira-se ar puro e história.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Abr 2016 às 17:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olhando para a imagem de satélite... é impressão minha ou vem aí uma cena bem forte? http://en.sat24.com/en/sp/km
> http://en.sat24.com/en/sp


Esta estrutura de células quase a entrar no litoral norte e centro...


----------



## david 6 (10 Abr 2016 às 18:07)

passou um aguaceiro de raspão ainda caiu uns pingos mas não chegou a molhar, tou à espera da noite para haver mais acção


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Abr 2016 às 19:11)

Começou agora a chover... está muito escuro.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Abr 2016 às 19:23)

Que bela chuvada inesperada! Cai algum granizo e a temperatura desceu para os *10,6°C*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Abr 2016 às 19:24)

Por aqui o escuro está a começar a alastrar, vamos ver o que lá vem para a noite.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Abr 2016 às 19:29)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Começou agora a chover... está muito escuro.


Chuva forte e cada ver mais escuro...


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Abr 2016 às 19:39)

Forte trovão repentinamente!


----------



## david 6 (10 Abr 2016 às 19:40)

começa a escurecer para oeste, vou daqui a uns minutos para Lisboa, tou a ver que vou apanhar chuva pelo caminho


----------



## miguel (10 Abr 2016 às 19:48)

Aqui como sempre nada se passa... 1,4mm é ridiculo


----------



## criz0r (10 Abr 2016 às 19:50)

Por aqui um aguaceiro moderado que passou de raspão em Almada e segue para Lisboa, penso que deva estar a chover bem para os lados da capital. 4,8mm até ao momento e 12,5ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Abr 2016 às 19:50)

Boas!

Por Carcavelos caiu um valente aguaceiro acompanhado de granizo e fortes rajadas de vento... ia tudo pelos ares...
Agora mais calmo.


----------



## david 6 (10 Abr 2016 às 19:53)

AndréFrade disse:


> Forte trovão repentinamente!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Abr 2016 às 20:22)

E está aviso amarelo, este vento( moderado a forte com rajadas) é para rir comparativamente com os dias/noites de nortada do final da semana.
__

*11,9ºC
4,4 mm*


----------



## miguel (10 Abr 2016 às 20:44)

Finalmente alguma chuva que se veja, acumulados hoje 3,8mm e uma rajada máxima de 43km/h

A ver o que rende o resto da noite mas vem lá mais uns bons aguaceiros.

Tempo extremamente frio 9,3ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Abr 2016 às 20:47)

Célula com eco laranja a vermelho a entrar na zona de Monte Real (Leiria)...


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Abr 2016 às 21:00)

Boas!
Sigo com *12,1°C* e céu parcialmente nublado.
Caíram dois aguaceiros bem fortes por volta das 9:40 (fiquei todo molhado ) e às 19:20. Pelo radar, já não chove mais hoje.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Abr 2016 às 21:12)

Depois de cair aqui uns aguaceiros moderados, agora a noite segue calma, sem chuva, e bem fresca, com 9.2ºC actuais.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Abr 2016 às 21:35)

Que grande ventania vai por aqui...


----------



## david 6 (10 Abr 2016 às 21:40)

apanhei boa chuvada entre a Fajarda e os Foros de Salvaterra, depois só voltei a apanhar mas foi meia duzia de pingos entre o Porto Alto e Vila Franca de Xira, o resto do caminho foi sem chuva, agora já por Lisboa tudo calmo


----------



## bpereira (10 Abr 2016 às 22:11)

Penso que ouvi trovões ao longe na Figueira. Entretanto fui verificar o radar e vi este eco laranja.






Enviado do meu T200 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (10 Abr 2016 às 22:34)

por Telheiras noite bastante fresca: 12.1ºC. Vento moderado de SW.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Abr 2016 às 22:35)

Temperatura nos *11,6ºC *constantes, agora sobe ligeiramente.

A linha de aguaceiros não passou aqui, decidiu literalmente cortar-se nesta zona, aqui continuou um belo dia de sol e céu nublado a tarde toda 

Parece vir aí qualquer coisa pelo radar...


----------



## Geiras (10 Abr 2016 às 22:35)

Avistam-se clarões a NO de Sintra.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Abr 2016 às 22:49)

Pelo radar (reflectividade) parece-me que aquelas células que agora chegam aos distrito de Coimbra e Leiria apresentam-se bem desenvolvidas e capazes de largar boas cargas de água...


----------



## AnDré (10 Abr 2016 às 22:53)

Em Odivelas, para já, nada de mais.
Um aguaceiro moderado de manhã e chuviscos ao final da tarde.

Ontem, o chuvisco rendeu 0,1mm em Caneças. O total mensal ontem ia nos 31,5mm.


----------



## TekClub (10 Abr 2016 às 23:07)

chove bem por aqui...


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Abr 2016 às 23:13)

Boas,

O céu está relativamente limpo.
*12,2ºC* e vento moderado a forte.

*4,4 mm *acumulado diário
*24,4 mm *acumulado mensal
*




*
Dados do Linhó,Sintra

*6,4 mm *acumulado diário
*44 mm *acumulado mensal

Gosto de comparar a minha zona com o Linhó pois fica relativamente próximo e tem uma realidade climática bem distinta em termos de precipitação.


----------



## TekClub (10 Abr 2016 às 23:17)

grande trovão agora mesmo...
edit: Mais 3 trovoes...


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Abr 2016 às 23:21)

Começa a chover forte agora e bastante vento também...


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Abr 2016 às 23:24)

Linha de instabilidade a chegar à costa. Regiões acima de Sintra deverão ser afetadas daqui a uns minutos:


----------



## DaniFR (10 Abr 2016 às 23:25)

Célula com trovoada em direcção a Coimbra:


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Abr 2016 às 23:33)

Noite tranquila.


----------



## meteo (10 Abr 2016 às 23:36)

Já se ouve trovoada aqui, entre a Lourinhã e Santa Cruz.


----------



## DaniFR (10 Abr 2016 às 23:36)

Chove torrencialmente, acompanhado de granizo e trovada.


----------



## Fall9 (10 Abr 2016 às 23:37)

ouve-se trovoada perto das Caldas da Rainha


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Abr 2016 às 23:38)

Bela  célula que vai entrar na Ericeira, e muito provavelmente vai cruzar o segundo local de seguimento.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Abr 2016 às 23:39)

Isto promete! (Ou não )

Por enquanto tudo calmo.


----------



## Candy (10 Abr 2016 às 23:39)

Há cerca de 20 a 30 minutos caiu um forte aguaceiro em Peniche. Continua a chover mas nada comparado com a força do tal aguaceiro. 
As trovoadas têm andado por aqui, mas só agora, há uns 5 minutos, é que ouvi o primeiro ronco. Ouvi e foi um ronco bem avantajado. Não vi relâmpago, deve estar longe.


----------



## dahon (10 Abr 2016 às 23:40)

Trovão valente agora em Coimbra.


----------



## LuisFilipe (10 Abr 2016 às 23:42)

ja troveja em Coimbra ehehehe


----------



## DaniFR (10 Abr 2016 às 23:42)




----------



## mhenriques (10 Abr 2016 às 23:43)

A trovoada que se ouve em caldas entrou na zona de s. martinho do Porto
Vem mais algumas celulas a entrar na zona da Lourinhã e essas talvez passem entre Caldas e Benedita


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Abr 2016 às 23:48)

Grande bigorna a norte!
Sigo com *12,1°C*. Vamos lá ver o que a linha de precipitação nos trás...


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Abr 2016 às 23:53)

Bom, parece que vou ter que ficar acordado mais um bocadinho.


----------



## Squirrel (10 Abr 2016 às 23:57)

Por aqui não me apercebi de trovões ou relâmpagos, mas caíu uma carga de água repentina e agora acalmou um pouco.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Abr 2016 às 00:18)

Bem parece que aquela celula a SO vai entrar por aqui, vamos ver...
Não sei se vale a pena ir buscar a maquina...


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Abr 2016 às 00:26)

Chove bem.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Abr 2016 às 00:28)

trovoada, belo flash.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Abr 2016 às 00:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> trovoada, belo flash.


Lá vou eu levantar-me da cama.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Abr 2016 às 00:31)

Chuva torrencial


----------



## Squirrel (11 Abr 2016 às 00:33)

Deve ser a que passou aqui há pouco, aqui parou de chover.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Abr 2016 às 00:36)

Chove bem! 
O vento aumentou de intensidade.


----------



## criz0r (11 Abr 2016 às 00:37)

Mais uma a rasar, apenas alguns pingos mas em Lisboa deve estar agreste. 12,4ºC estagnados. O acumulado de ontem ficou-se pelos 5mm. Estava à espera de mais qualquer coisa mas passou tudo ao lado por aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Abr 2016 às 00:38)

bah apenas um flash.
Ainda assim nada mau, foram uns minutos de chuva intensa e vento bastante forte.
Em principio, instabilidade a serio ocorrerá na Terça-feira.


----------



## NunoBrito (11 Abr 2016 às 00:40)




----------



## jonas_87 (11 Abr 2016 às 00:44)

Aqui rendeu *2,7 mm*
No Linhó *4,6 mm*


----------



## NunoBrito (11 Abr 2016 às 00:46)

10 minutos depois ...


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Abr 2016 às 00:46)

Que chuvada brutal!!


----------



## NunoBrito (11 Abr 2016 às 00:54)




----------



## david 6 (11 Abr 2016 às 00:55)

vento a aumentar bastante de intensidade agora em Lisboa, chuva ainda só fraca
edit: chuva moderada


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Abr 2016 às 01:30)

Temperatura desceu a pique para os *8,6ºC*, acumulado rápido de* 2,8 mm *


----------



## TekClub (11 Abr 2016 às 01:37)

por aqui volta a ...


----------



## Geopower (11 Abr 2016 às 08:45)

bom dia. Céu muito nublado. 11,7*C. Vento fraco de SW.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Abr 2016 às 10:25)

Boas,

*12,5ºC*
Vento fraco (deve ser a primeira vez que digo isto nos ultimos tempos)
*3,9 mm*

Destaque para a mínima, apenas *7,0ºC*!
Será de certeza a ultima minima fria, depois só lá para novembro é que devem voltar minimas desta ordem.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Abr 2016 às 11:02)

Mínima de *7,7ºC*, vento mais que nulo entre as 5h e as 9h, agora passou a vento fraco. 

Acumulado de *4,1 mm *


----------



## Tufao André (11 Abr 2016 às 12:06)

Bom dia!
Mínima fria de apenas 7,7°C 
Alguns aguaceiros fortes ao início da madrugada renderam até agora *3 mm! *Para a tarde aguarda-se mais animação... Por enquanto a manhã é de sol, vento fraco e algo fresco! Temperatura actual de 13,8°C 
Ontem a frente fria durante a manhã rendeu apenas 2,5 mm!  Esperava mais...


----------



## AnDré (11 Abr 2016 às 12:34)

6,8mm em Caneças no dia de ontem.

3,0mm durante a frente, 0,4mm em aguaceiros fracos e 3,4mm ao final do dia (entre as 23h e as 0h UTC) num aguaceiro moderado.


----------



## miguel (11 Abr 2016 às 12:43)

Boas

Aqui a madrugada foi de alguns aguaceiros que renderam até esta altura 5,0mm... o dia está a ser de sol e vento moderado com rajadas em torno dos 40km/h

Temperatura 14,7ºC

A ver se o dia não se transforma em mais um fiasco como sempre se passa por estas lados...


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Abr 2016 às 13:36)

Boas!
Sigo com *15,9°C*. A mínima foi bem fresquinha, de *8,5°C*.
Está algum vento e o céu encontra-se parcialmente nublado por cumulus. Vamos lá ver o que a tarde nos reserva...


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Abr 2016 às 13:40)

Boa tarde. várias células activas a entrar no litoral norte e centro...


----------



## thunderstorm87 (11 Abr 2016 às 14:31)

Boas . Dia aborrecido por aqui.Céu azul e vento fraco a moderado.Acho que a chuva não quer nada com a malta daqui.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Abr 2016 às 16:18)

Linha de instabilidade a chegar à costa. A célula a sul da Arrábida vai em direcção a Setúbal, porém os ecos mais fortes andam a evitar tocar em terra:


----------



## jotasetubal (11 Abr 2016 às 16:34)

Já chove por vezes com alguma intensidade por Setúbal e ouvi agora um trovão. Vamos ver o que ainda vem aí...


----------



## meko60 (11 Abr 2016 às 16:34)

Boas.
Realmente vejo a serra da Arrábida bem "escura".....aliás,deixei de a ver


----------



## meko60 (11 Abr 2016 às 16:42)

O aspecto é este:


----------



## Candy (11 Abr 2016 às 16:50)

Chove em Peniche. O Vento que estava fraco, aumentou de intensidade.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Abr 2016 às 16:51)

Vista para SW:


----------



## Mike26 (11 Abr 2016 às 16:56)

Caiu agora um aguaceiro moderado a forte com algum granizo à mistura. Continua a chover fraco mas com o Sol a brilhar. Temperatura actual de *14ºC.*


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Abr 2016 às 17:06)

Caiu um aguaceiro moderado a forte. A temperatura baixou para os *13,8°C*.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Abr 2016 às 17:32)

Aguaceiro moderado aqui por Alvalade e...


----------



## Geopower (11 Abr 2016 às 17:35)

passou agora  um aguaceiro fraco (Lisboa-Picoas)


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Abr 2016 às 17:54)

Aguaceiro forte a cair agora...


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Abr 2016 às 19:21)

Aqui também caiu um aguaceiro moderado a forte pelas 17h, acumulado de* 8,6mm*, not bad para um dia maioritariamente de sol.

Máxima de *15,1ºC*, o casaco ainda é preciso! Rajada de *47 km/h *


----------



## miguel (11 Abr 2016 às 19:34)

Boas

A tarde fica marcada por um forte aguaceiros com mini pedras de granizo lol 

Acumulados hoje 9,2mm não está nada mau!

Evento leva 13,0mm

Máxima de 15,9ºC
Agora estão 14,2ºC a próxima noite e madrugada promete algum festival eléctrico...


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Abr 2016 às 20:04)

Por aqui o dia foi de algum sol, e só caiu uns aguaceiros moderados agora por volta das 18 horas.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Abr 2016 às 21:29)

Boa noite,

Extremos térmicos: *7.0ºC* / *15,9ºC*
Acumulado: *3,9 mm* ( tudo na madrugada)

Em principio, amanhã vai chover bem e quiça fazer uma boa trovoada.
Caso se justifique, ainda sou capaz de dar um salto à linha de costa aqui da zona para fazer uns registos.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Abr 2016 às 21:42)

Boas noites!
Sigo com *12,5°C *e a máxima ainda chegou aos *17,1°C*. Esperava bem mais aguaceiros hoje...


----------



## Geopower (11 Abr 2016 às 22:37)

Boa noite. Telheiras segue com mais uma noite fresca: 12,7ºC. Vento moderado de SW.
Dia abaixo das expectativas de aguaceiros.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2016 às 00:14)

Aparentemente, vão-se aproximando aguaceiros moderados/fortes.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (12 Abr 2016 às 00:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aparentemente, vão-se aproximando aguaceiros moderados/fortes.



Por acaso da essa sensação. Pelo sim pelo nao a máquina esta com a bateria carregada .so falta a acção


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2016 às 00:28)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Por acaso da essa sensação. Pelo sim pelo nao a máquina esta com a bateria carregada .so falta a acção




Fazes bem, por acaso estou com algumas expectativas para o dia de hoje, é fazer o _nowcasting_ do costume.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (12 Abr 2016 às 00:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Fazes bem, por acaso estou com algumas expectativas para o dia de hoje, é fazer o _nowcasting_ do costume.



Ja somos dois. Esperemos que seja um dia mais produtivo que ontem.Ha que aguardar.para ja tudo calmo por Almada.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2016 às 00:35)

Está com bom aspecto,é aguardar.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (12 Abr 2016 às 00:38)

So faltava descer mais a sul e ficar pelas nossas bandas.


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2016 às 00:42)

o dia que passou desiludiu me um bocado, esperava mais uns aguaceiros, mas enfim é esperar pelo dia de hoje que promete ser melhor, por Lisboa tudo calmo neste momento


----------



## thunderstorm87 (12 Abr 2016 às 00:46)

david 6 disse:


> o dia que passou desiludiu me um bocado, esperava mais uns aguaceiros, mas enfim é esperar pelo dia de hoje que promete ser melhor, por Lisboa tudo calmo neste momento



Pode ser que tenhamos mais sorte hoje


----------



## Tufao André (12 Abr 2016 às 01:01)

Dia um pouco aquém do esperado em termos de aguaceiros. Apenas choveu durante a madrugada e a meio da tarde caiu um aguaceiro moderado a forte! Não mais choveu... Ainda assim o acumulado não foi nada mau: *7,1 mm! *
12,1 graus actuais e tudo calmo
Extremos do dia: 15,6¤C / 7¤C

A ver se amanhã temos mais sorte com a instabilidade! Parece prometer mais...


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2016 às 01:11)

uns pingos agora


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (12 Abr 2016 às 01:29)

Avista se vários relâmpagos a norte daqui

Enviado do meu VF-895N através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gongas (12 Abr 2016 às 02:04)

bem brutal a cadência de relâmpagos que se avistam para oeste. quem estiver junto a praia deve estar com um belo cenário!


----------



## rafathunderstorm (12 Abr 2016 às 02:05)

Estão a aproximar se


----------



## Candy (12 Abr 2016 às 02:06)

Então e eu não ouvi nada por aqui?!


----------



## Gerofil (12 Abr 2016 às 02:35)

O "melhor" para o litoral entre Peniche e Figueira da Foz:

http://en.blitzortung.org/live_dynamic_maps.php


----------



## Candy (12 Abr 2016 às 02:36)

Gerofil disse:


> O "melhor" para o litoral entre Peniche e Figueira da Foz:
> 
> http://en.blitzortung.org/live_dynamic_maps.php


Esse "entre" é que lixa tudo! :P


----------



## TekClub (12 Abr 2016 às 02:45)

2 trovoes agora mesmo...


----------



## TekClub (12 Abr 2016 às 03:03)

grande trovão agora...


----------



## cactus (12 Abr 2016 às 03:10)

Chuva forte acompanhada de rajadas por setubal .


----------



## Candy (12 Abr 2016 às 04:15)

Por cá continuamos secos! Espreitei agora à janela e as ruas estão completamente secas. Ainda!...


----------



## TekClub (12 Abr 2016 às 04:22)

por aqui chove bem...


----------



## Candy (12 Abr 2016 às 04:25)

Começou a chover por cá. Pingos grossos. Por enquanto ainda não se houve a chuva.

Edit: Aguaceiro moderado. Parece querer trazer umas rajadas a acompanhar.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Abr 2016 às 08:19)

Boas!
Grande raio a sudoeste!!


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2016 às 08:34)

Que célula valente, já vai com eco roxo.


----------



## Geiras (12 Abr 2016 às 08:53)

Ontem ao inicio da madrugada ainda vi clarões a Norte de Sintra, da janela. Uns roncos abafados seguiram-se mas nada de mais.
Acredito que a tarde de hoje e inicio da noite seja de festa!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (12 Abr 2016 às 09:06)

Bom dia a todos.Aqui pela Cova da Piedade,passou um aguaceiro curto.Ja deu para molhar a estrada.O pessoal do Norte, na ultima madrugada teve festival.Vamos ver se hoje nos calha algo semelhante.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Abr 2016 às 09:23)

Montijo à pouco. Formou-se uma pequena shelf cloud.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Abr 2016 às 09:40)

Intensa queda de granizo no Pinhal Novo!! Incrível como em minutos as ruas ficaram inundadas!


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2016 às 10:10)

"Elas andem aí"


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2016 às 10:11)

acabou de passar um aguaceiro fraco por Lisboa, durante a madrugada acordei 1x com chuva forte mas não reparei nas horas que eram


----------



## StormyAlentejo (12 Abr 2016 às 10:14)

david 6 disse:


> acabou de passar um aguaceiro fraco por Lisboa, durante a madrugada acordei 1x com chuva forte mas não reparei nas horas que eram



No centro de Lisboa choveu umas pingas agora!
Também acordei com essa chuva forte de noite! Até pensei "Mas quem raio é que anda aqui dentro do quarto a fazer barulho?"


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2016 às 10:22)

Pareceu-me ouvir uns roncos vindos de NO.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2016 às 10:40)

A temperatura tem subido bem, estão *16,3ºC*, pode ser que ajude a convecção.
Entretanto, vamos ver se é desta que o escudo deixa de funcionar, e a celula a SO entra na zona.


----------



## Geopower (12 Abr 2016 às 10:41)

chuva forte pelo Areeiro.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (12 Abr 2016 às 10:45)

Acabou de passar por aqui um aguaceiro  (Almada)





Se conseguirmos ter sorte por aqui no que toca a alguns relâmpagos acham que devia ir para a costa da caparica ou antes para o Cristo Rei?


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2016 às 10:55)

Chove fraco


----------



## AnDré (12 Abr 2016 às 11:01)

Em Caneças, ontem, somente 2,5mm.
Ainda assim mais do que nas EMAs de Lisboa que se ficaram pelos 1,1mm na Tapada da Ajuda, 1,0mm no Geofísico e 0,3mm na Gago Coutinho.

Hoje e até ver, passou tudo ao lado.


----------



## Geopower (12 Abr 2016 às 11:09)

Geopower disse:


> chuva forte pelo Areeiro.


Foi curto mas intenso.


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2016 às 11:28)

RIP minha terrinha 






e eu aqui nesta tristeza de Lisboa... vamos lá Lisboa sei que és capaz!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (12 Abr 2016 às 11:42)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Acabou de passar por aqui um aguaceiro  (Almada)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



boas rafathunderstorm . eu costumo ir para o Cristo Rei porque é um ponto alto e de vista desafogada.Depois ha outra variante que é , o raio acertar sempre ou na maior parte das vezes , os pontos mais altos.No Cristo Rei , temos um pára raios no monumento, outro na antena do campo de futebol e outras ali a volta.Na C.Caparica ,é bom pois apanhas a entrada das células em terra mas nao tens muitos pontos de abrigo.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2016 às 11:43)

Segue a pasmaceira.
*0,5 mm*


----------



## thunderstorm87 (12 Abr 2016 às 11:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Segue a pasmaceira.
> *0,5 mm*



Mesmo a serio.passa tudo ao lado.......


----------



## Tufao André (12 Abr 2016 às 11:53)

Há instantes um aguaceiro bem forte com algum granizo à mistura!!  Já é o 2º desta manhã. O vento intensificou-se bastante com a passagem do aguaceiro.
Foi de curta duração mas ameaçam vir mais... Céu muito escuro para sul e sudoeste! So falta mesmo é a trovoada que continua longe destas bandas.
*2 mm *acumulados para já


----------



## rafathunderstorm (12 Abr 2016 às 12:01)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> boas rafathunderstorm . eu costumo ir para o Cristo Rei porque é um ponto alto e de vista desafogada.Depois ha outra variante que é , o raio acertar sempre ou na maior parte das vezes , os pontos mais altos.No Cristo Rei , temos um pára raios no monumento, outro na antena do campo de futebol e outras ali a volta.Na C.Caparica ,é bom pois apanhas a entrada das células em terra mas nao tens muitos pontos de abrigo.



Se fosse para a caparica iria para o miradouro dos capuchos...
Mas tou indecisa acerca de onde poderei ter melhor visao, visto que as celulas encontram se de NO


----------



## thunderstorm87 (12 Abr 2016 às 12:03)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Se fosse para a caparica iria para o miradouro dos capuchos...
> Mas tou indecisa acerca de onde poderei ter melhor visao, visto que as celulas encontram se de NO



De Oeste e Noroeste eu prefiro o Cristo Rei.Se a tarde der algo de jeito é para lá que eu vou.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (12 Abr 2016 às 12:03)

Pareceu me ouvir trovoada agora.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (12 Abr 2016 às 12:06)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Pareceu me ouvir trovoada agora.



Tambem eu


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Abr 2016 às 12:07)

Grande ronco!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (12 Abr 2016 às 12:07)

É oficial..Trovoada em Almada....


----------



## Tufao André (12 Abr 2016 às 12:07)

Trovoada ao longe!!!!  Escuridão impressionante a Sul...


----------



## Dead Cowboy (12 Abr 2016 às 12:07)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Tambem eu


Aqui (Monte de Caparica) parecia um avião a descolar :confuso:


----------



## rafathunderstorm (12 Abr 2016 às 12:09)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> De Oeste e Noroeste eu prefiro o Cristo Rei.Se a tarde der algo de jeito é para lá que eu vou.



Obrigada pelo conselho


----------



## Candy (12 Abr 2016 às 12:11)

Boas,
Ora bem, por Peniche céu azul. Sol!


----------



## meko60 (12 Abr 2016 às 12:11)

Temos festa


----------



## thunderstorm87 (12 Abr 2016 às 12:15)

meko60 disse:


> Temos festa


Esperemos que venha mais á tarde


----------



## thunderstorm87 (12 Abr 2016 às 12:16)

que estoiro...


----------



## meko60 (12 Abr 2016 às 12:16)

Este foi perto......5s após o clarão .........mais 1


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Abr 2016 às 12:17)

Trovões audíveis na zona dos Anjos.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Abr 2016 às 12:18)

Segundo alguns relatos, trovoada no Montijo!


----------



## Tufao André (12 Abr 2016 às 12:18)

Belo ronco!! Mesmo longe daqui ouviu-se muito bem  Escuridão para leste e um belo sol por aqui


----------



## seqmad (12 Abr 2016 às 12:18)

Está mesmo aqui por cima - Fogueteiro - 1seg de intervalo


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Abr 2016 às 12:19)

Célula da margem sul, vista de Oeiras:





É impressionante como consigo ouvir alguns roncos daqui.


----------



## meko60 (12 Abr 2016 às 12:19)

Para leste está bem escuro, deve ser por lá que se deitam os "foguetes".


----------



## thunderstorm87 (12 Abr 2016 às 12:22)

meko60 disse:


> Para leste está bem escuro, deve ser por lá que se deitam os "foguetes".



Que venham mais destas para a tarde...


----------



## rafathunderstorm (12 Abr 2016 às 12:25)

Acho que por agora acabou


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Abr 2016 às 12:26)

Vista a partir de Sapadores.


----------



## meko60 (12 Abr 2016 às 12:28)

o sol brilha


----------



## thunderstorm87 (12 Abr 2016 às 12:28)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Acho que por agora acabou


Pode ser que a tarde valha a pena.Soube a pouco.


----------



## Geopower (12 Abr 2016 às 12:28)

troveja por Lisboa.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (12 Abr 2016 às 12:30)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Pode ser que a tarde valha a pena.Soube a pouco.


Nem deu para lavar as vistas


----------



## anti-trovoadas (12 Abr 2016 às 12:30)

Chove torrencialmente no Montijo e ouve-se trovoada.


----------



## miguel (12 Abr 2016 às 12:33)

Porcaria de trovoadas... isto se animar é depois das 18h

Aqui 2 aguaceiros de madrugada que deu 5,8mm

Tempo ameno e húmido, estão 16,3ºC e 78%Hr


----------



## Firefigther (12 Abr 2016 às 12:33)

Bom dia . Diluvio pelo  Montijo com alguns Trovões.


----------



## Firefigther (12 Abr 2016 às 12:36)

São células que passam rápidas. Já faz sol e a chuva parou.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (12 Abr 2016 às 12:36)

miguel disse:


> Porcaria de trovoadas... isto se animar é depois das 18h
> 
> Aqui 2 aguaceiros de madrugada que deu 5,8mm
> 
> Tempo ameno e húmido, estão 16,3ºC e 78%Hr



Esperemos mesmo que anime.A malta do norte encheu a barriga na ultima madrugada.


----------



## miguel (12 Abr 2016 às 12:39)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Esperemos mesmo que anime.A malta do norte encheu a barriga na ultima madrugada.



 E nem com 1 fotos nos sabem brindar, tem que ser logo aqui na zona


----------



## thunderstorm87 (12 Abr 2016 às 12:45)

miguel disse:


> E nem com 1 fotos nos sabem brindar, tem que ser logo aqui na zona


Mesmo a serio.Ao menos uns videos...Eu se apanhar alguma coisa de jeito , posto logo aqui .


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2016 às 12:47)

à pouco ouvi 2 trovões  ainda tirei umas fotos à trovoada vou ver qual se aproveita para vos mostrar, pena ter passado ao lado


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Abr 2016 às 12:51)

Com a hora de maior calor as células deverão começar a "explodir". Veremos o que a tarde nos trás...


----------



## Geiras (12 Abr 2016 às 13:00)

Contínuo a achar que só ao final da tarde é que teremos uma surpresa...e espero ser bem agradável eheh


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2016 às 13:00)

tinha mamatus mesmo por cima de mim dai a dificuldade em tirar foto com o tele, os pombos começaram logo a fugir quando fez os 2 trovões


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2016 às 13:01)

não sei porque não conseguia por tudo no mesmo


----------



## meko60 (12 Abr 2016 às 13:24)

A célula que descarregou aqui pela zona, já em deslocamento para E.


----------



## Lightning (12 Abr 2016 às 14:00)

O aguaceiro de granizo que caiu por volta do meio-dia, também acompanhado de 2 trovões, 1 deles que me fez mandar uma asneira e que tirou o pó à casa, trouxe um acumulado muito significativo num curto espaço de tempo. 

Ainda fiz um registo do granizo que caiu, que durante meia dúzia de segundos, era intenso. Vou fazer o upload agora.


----------



## Lightning (12 Abr 2016 às 14:30)

O site onde eu supostamente fazia o upload dos vídeos deixou de existir. Alguém me pode indicar um site onde o possa fazer de maneira a que fique aqui o vídeo disponível, sff? Sem ser youtube...


----------



## Aspvl (12 Abr 2016 às 15:30)

Boa tarde!

Até agora, à excepção de um aguaceiro curtíssimo a meio da manhã, ainda não ocorreu nada de extraordinário.
Não querendo agoirar, não me soa que algo venha a acontecer durante a tarde...  As células que surgem e que vêm na direcção de Lisboa são poucas, ao contrário do que se passa mais a Norte! A rotação não me parece favorável...
Esperemos que esteja enganado!


----------



## Geiras (12 Abr 2016 às 16:05)

Contínuo a acreditar que é aqui que irá surgir algo ao final da tarde para a região de Lisboa.
A ver vamos...


----------



## Candy (12 Abr 2016 às 16:07)

'tão a ver aquele jogador que marca os golos todos ao lado, ou a aposta do euromilhões que sai sempre ao lado?
É tipo isso! Peniche ainda com céu azul e com grandes células carregadinhas a passar mesmo ao lado! A ilha da Berlenga deve apanhar com tudo mas aqui... nem pingo!
Ah, um ventito... pfffff...


----------



## JTavares (12 Abr 2016 às 16:19)

De olho no radar.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2016 às 16:37)

Aquela linha a oeste...cuidado.
Células pequenas mas pujantes.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Abr 2016 às 16:48)

O quadrante Oeste está todo nublado por cumulonimbus. Vem aí festa! 
Panorama feito à pressa:


----------



## Geiras (12 Abr 2016 às 16:50)

De facto, isto vai supreender...muita cautela...


----------



## Candy (12 Abr 2016 às 16:52)

Esta célula está a entrar pelo S/SE da Península de Peniche. Vamos ver se na cidade passa alguma coisa! Por agora rajadas de vento fortes a acompanhar a entrada da célula em terra.


----------



## Candy (12 Abr 2016 às 17:05)

Caíram uns pingos grossos e puffff... Sol abrasador outra vez!
Esta Península deve ter um escudo!


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2016 às 17:09)

É uma pena estar no trabalho, deve estar uma vista interessante da janela.


----------



## Geiras (12 Abr 2016 às 17:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> É uma pena estar no trabalho, deve estar uma vista interessante da janela.



És tu e eu eheheh


----------



## romeupaz (12 Abr 2016 às 17:19)

A camara do meteoleiria captou ontem este momento (apenas guarda imagens de 30 em 30 segundo) foi sorte


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2016 às 17:37)

Geiras disse:


> És tu e eu eheheh



Até estou perto da marina, calma que ainda vou de barco espreitar aquela celula.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Abr 2016 às 17:40)

Tendo em conta que aquela linha de células se desloca para NE e mal se move para Este, dificilmente chegará algo a Lisboa e arredores...


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2016 às 17:42)

A melhor celula deve entrar entre  Praia Grande e Ericeira, sempre temos o beachcam para a seguir.


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2016 às 17:47)

a linha vai passando ao lado  vou ali a um sitio alto ver se a consigo ver pa foto


----------



## jcsmonteiro (12 Abr 2016 às 18:08)

A isto se chama um dia preenchido


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Abr 2016 às 18:09)

jcsmonteiro disse:


> A isto se chama um dia preenchido


Para o Norte


----------



## jcsmonteiro (12 Abr 2016 às 18:17)

aqui por leiria nao chegou praticamente nada 
no domingo á noite ouviram se dois antes de um enorme aguaceiro, e o primeiro foi um valente estoiro


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Abr 2016 às 18:18)

Pelas 8h30 da manhã acordei com uma célula à minha frente e um belo arco-íris!

Depois pelas 10h20 levei com granizo que se lembrou de entrar dentro da minha roupa  Sempre bom quando não se está preparado para isto.

Depois às 11h30 caiu mais um valente granizo na Amadora, desde então não tem chovido mais.

Pelas 17h20 o cenário era interessante, sol abrasador para Sul e medonho a Norte, literalmente o oposto. A temperatura até chegou aos 18ºC no carro, quem diria. Foi fácil perceber que, mesmo sem ver o radar, só havia festa a norte de Lisboa e parece continuar.

Acumulado mísero de *1mm 
*
Mínima: *10,9ºC*
Máxima: *16,5ºC *(apesar de ter sentido muito mais)

Vento de SSO maroto, não é que as arcadas do meu prédio agora são um corredor de vento... Ao menos já consigo dormir mais descansado a norte 

PS: Vem aí algo em direção a Lisboa, será o espetáculo final do dia?


----------



## jcsmonteiro (12 Abr 2016 às 18:19)

Tiagolco disse:


> Para o Norte


se repararem parece que estava uma cúpula por cima de leiria ahah
nota se a delimitação do distrito nas descargas


----------



## Candy (12 Abr 2016 às 18:19)

Muita actividade eléctrica a oeste de Peniche.


----------



## Geiras (12 Abr 2016 às 18:24)

A Norte de Sintra.


----------



## carla_francisco (12 Abr 2016 às 18:24)

Aguaceiros fantásticos na Praia Grande:
https://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/praia-grande/


----------



## rafathunderstorm (12 Abr 2016 às 18:29)

Um grande negro por cima de almada...será que tenho sorte??


----------



## Geiras (12 Abr 2016 às 18:32)

Vão caindo raios a Norte! Vento forte começa a fazer-se sentir de sudoeste em Sintra.


----------



## Candy (12 Abr 2016 às 18:34)

Acho que esta célula ninguém ma tira


----------



## Lightning (12 Abr 2016 às 18:36)

Trovoada. Começa a chover.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (12 Abr 2016 às 18:38)

Uma foto a caminho de casa a bordo do bus. 





Tudo calmo por enquanto.

Edit: Começa a pingar...


----------



## Lightning (12 Abr 2016 às 18:39)

Raios perfeitamente visíveis. Trovoada mesmo por cima


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Abr 2016 às 18:44)

Trovoada!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (12 Abr 2016 às 18:44)

Já se sente a trovejar aqui nas Amoreiras.


----------



## Rachie (12 Abr 2016 às 18:45)

Trovoada e chuva moderada

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 HD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Rachie (12 Abr 2016 às 18:47)

A aproximar-se e chuva mais intensa

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 HD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (12 Abr 2016 às 18:47)

por Telheiras começa a cair granizo misturado com chuva


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Abr 2016 às 18:48)

Boa célula mesmo para o centro de Lisboa:


----------



## GonçaloMPB (12 Abr 2016 às 18:50)

Que belo fim de dia. Aparenta ser sol de pouca dura, mas pronto.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Abr 2016 às 18:50)

Oiço roncos ao longe. 
Vista para SE:


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Abr 2016 às 18:51)

Céu bem escuro a sul e a oeste, vem aí coisa. Umas fotos a partir de Alvalade:











Edit: trovoada.


----------



## Geopower (12 Abr 2016 às 18:51)

Geopower disse:


> por Telheiras começa a cair granizo misturado com chuva


a pequena célula a entrar de raspão por Lisboa.


----------



## Rachie (12 Abr 2016 às 18:52)

Aqui também algum granizo misturado com chuva, mas pouco


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Abr 2016 às 18:52)

O dia de hoje tem sido bem regado por períodos de aguaceiros fracos a moderados, o acumulado deve rondar os 6 mm.
Ainda se ouviu alguns trovões por volta da hora de almoço.


----------



## Geopower (12 Abr 2016 às 18:52)

foi rápido, mas intenso. 1 ou 2 minutos de chuva forte com granizo misturado. Já audiveis 2 trovões.


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2016 às 18:52)

fui dar a volta mas mal se vê a linha do outro lado, mas à volta para cá começa a ficar bastante escuro e fazer trovões


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2016 às 18:54)

que estoiro agora!  já está a começar a chover


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Abr 2016 às 18:54)

Trovoada com granizo à mistura!


----------



## Aspvl (12 Abr 2016 às 18:57)

Ainda bem que me enganei!!
Que chuvada!! Há muito tempo que não via chover com tanta intensidade 

Trovoada à mistura também! Belo final de tarde 
Daqui a pouco ponho um vídeo.


----------



## Candy (12 Abr 2016 às 18:57)

Aguaceiro fraco de pingo grosso. O tempo escureceu muito.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (12 Abr 2016 às 18:59)

Parece que aquele negro deu alguns frutos 
Podia era ter demorado mais tempo...


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Abr 2016 às 19:00)

Que belo estoiro!


----------



## Rachie (12 Abr 2016 às 19:03)

A célula que aqui passou agora vai Tejo acima


----------



## Geopower (12 Abr 2016 às 19:04)

Já passou. Neste momento céu muito nublado. 14.3ºC. Vento moderado de SW.
Vista para NE:


----------



## Vince (12 Abr 2016 às 19:04)




----------



## miguel (12 Abr 2016 às 19:05)

Aqui nada como sempre, pode ser que ao inicio da noite a sorte mude mas já nem digo nada com este escudo que aqui tenho...


----------



## bmelo (12 Abr 2016 às 19:06)

Valente carga de granizo em Vialonga/Póvoa de Santa Iria


----------



## Garcia (12 Abr 2016 às 19:17)

Boas a todos..
Por aqui caiu à pouco um aguaceiro de pinga grossa, mas entretanto parece que vai dar uma aberta..



bmelo disse:


> Valente carga de granizo em Vialonga/Póvoa de Santa Iria



Estive a trabalhar o dia todo na Póvoa Sta Iria.. foi preciso ter saído daí para cair granizo..


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2016 às 19:23)

Boa tarde a todos

Célula em aproximação, vinte minutos atrás:

18:57 WSW












aguaceiro forte mas curto neste momento.

19:22 SW






estrutura com alguma rotação.

Granizo!


----------



## Geopower (12 Abr 2016 às 19:25)

Vista para NE da célula que passou por Lisboa:








Entretanto vem ai mais de SW:


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Abr 2016 às 19:26)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde a todos
> 
> Célula em aproximação, vinte minutos atrás:
> 
> ...


Voltaste!!  Muito boas fotos como sempre!


----------



## Garcia (12 Abr 2016 às 19:26)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde a todos
> 
> Célula em aproximação, vinte minutos atrás:
> 
> ...




Que alegria me deste agora ao ver um post teu... 

Uma grande bem haja!!


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2016 às 19:26)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde a todos
> 
> Célula em aproximação, vinte minutos atrás:
> 
> ...




Que fotos! 
Que regresso.

Cumprimentos


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Abr 2016 às 19:28)

Chove moderado. Céu muito negro!


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Abr 2016 às 19:28)

Célula mesmo a passar de raspão por mim


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Abr 2016 às 19:29)

Acho que ouvi um ronco. 11,7ºC (IST)


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2016 às 19:31)

Aguaceiro torrencial com aberta a Oeste e arco-íris a ESE. Já encharquei a câmara, talvez a o time-lapse tenha apanhado alguma coisa. Vento rodou de SSW para WSW.


----------



## Candy (12 Abr 2016 às 19:31)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde a todos
> 
> Célula em aproximação, vinte minutos atrás:
> 
> ...


Vejo que está animado por aí! Fotos fantásticas, como sempre!


----------



## Geopower (12 Abr 2016 às 19:31)

Está ficar noite muito rapidamente. Começa a chover moderado.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Abr 2016 às 19:33)

Trovoada!


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2016 às 19:35)

Trovão às 18:33:05 utc. Várias células a WSW a crescer; célula longa a sul a entrar na foz do Tejo, de Oeiras à Caparica.


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2016 às 19:35)

no fim da célula passar:






Bem Vindo de volta StormRic


----------



## Lightning (12 Abr 2016 às 19:36)

3ª trovoada do dia. Fresca, bem fresca


----------



## Rachie (12 Abr 2016 às 19:36)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde a todos
> 
> Célula em aproximação, vinte minutos atrás:
> 
> ...


Bem vindo de volta!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Abr 2016 às 19:37)

Que temporal! Ouvi outro ronco!


----------



## Geiras (12 Abr 2016 às 19:38)




----------



## Rachie (12 Abr 2016 às 19:38)

Novamente grande chuvada com trovoada


----------



## Aspvl (12 Abr 2016 às 19:39)

Célula em aproximação, começa a chover moderadamente!
Ouvem-se roncos potentes


----------



## Geopower (12 Abr 2016 às 19:39)

vao chovendo fraco neste momento. Bastante escuro para SW. Ouviu-se um trovão ao longe.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (12 Abr 2016 às 19:39)

Em Almada cai granizo que se farta.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (12 Abr 2016 às 19:40)

Por aqui trovejou a pouco atrás e cai 2 aguaceiros fortes.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (12 Abr 2016 às 19:41)

Estou dentro do carro à espera que passe para poder sair .


----------



## Rachie (12 Abr 2016 às 19:41)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Em Almada cai granizo que se farta.


Em Cacilhas ainda não.


----------



## Mike26 (12 Abr 2016 às 19:41)

Incrível como aqui não se passa nada  vejo cumulus em direcção a NO, a oeste, a leste e aqui não calha nada. Apenas vento moderado e sol durante a tarde toda. 
*12,9ºC* nesta altura.


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Abr 2016 às 19:41)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde a todos
> 
> Célula em aproximação, vinte minutos atrás:
> 
> ...


Ainda bem, que estás de regresso!


----------



## miguel (12 Abr 2016 às 19:42)




----------



## TiagoLC (12 Abr 2016 às 19:42)

Há algo na Costa da Caparica que potencia as células de forma brutal! Parou de chover e há uma aberta para Oeste. *13,2°C*
Novamente a célula passou de raspão...


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2016 às 19:42)

Mike26 disse:


> Incrível como aqui não se passa nada  vejo cumulus em direcção a NO, a oeste, a leste e aqui não calha nada. Apenas vento moderado e sol durante a tarde toda.
> *12,9ºC* nesta altura.



Junta-te ao grupo...é preciso ter azar.


----------



## Geopower (12 Abr 2016 às 19:43)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde a todos
> 
> Célula em aproximação, vinte minutos atrás:
> 
> ...


Grandes fotos!
Bem-vindo de volta!


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Abr 2016 às 19:43)

Qual célula qual quê! O céu a noroeste está tipo divinal! Irisações e células 

Choveu pouco, pensava que a célula fosse mais para o meu lado! Ao menos tive direito a duplo arco-íris!


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2016 às 19:43)

estoiro  lá vou eu à rua de novo ver as vistas, aé já estou cansado, quem corre por gosto não cansa


----------



## Candy (12 Abr 2016 às 19:43)

Aqui não se passa nada!  
Um regresso en grande do @StormRic


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2016 às 19:43)

Tiagolco disse:


> Voltaste!! Muito boas fotos como sempre!





Garcia disse:


> Que alegria me deste agora ao ver um post teu...
> 
> Uma grande bem haja!!





jonas_87 disse:


> Que fotos!
> Que regresso.
> 
> Cumprimentos





Candy disse:


> Vejo que está animado por aí! Fotos fantásticas, como sempre!





david 6 disse:


> Bem Vindo de volta StormRic



 obrigado a todos, peço desculpa de ter estado ausente tanto tempo, espero poder acompanhar-vos a partir de agora. O vosso acolhimento sensibiliza-me. O vosso trabalho aqui tem sido espectacular, como sempre, parabéns


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (12 Abr 2016 às 19:47)

Ouve se novamente alguns roncos. Célula em aproximação com trovoada.


----------



## Lightning (12 Abr 2016 às 19:48)

A trovoada morreu


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Abr 2016 às 19:48)

Bem vindo novamente vizinho! Que alegria vê-lo aqui... poder desfrutar do seu contributo no Forum! Bem vindo!
E para comemorar o seu regresso um valente aguaceiro e granizo... só pode ser um sinal dos Deuses para si!


----------



## Rachie (12 Abr 2016 às 19:48)

Parece estar a formar-se outra célula lá ao fundo. Vamos ver se traz mais animação


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Abr 2016 às 19:49)

StormRic disse:


> obrigado a todos, peço desculpa de ter estado ausente tanto tempo, espero poder acompanhar-vos a partir de agora. O vosso acolhimento sensibiliza-me. O vosso trabalho aqui tem sido espectacular, como sempre, parabéns


Bem-vindo de volta!!!


----------



## joralentejano (12 Abr 2016 às 19:50)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde a todos
> 
> Célula em aproximação, vinte minutos atrás:
> 
> ...



Regresso em grande, Belas fotos
Bem vindo de volta!!


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Abr 2016 às 19:51)

Acho que as minhas esperanças para o dia de hoje já se desvaneceram. É preciso ter azar...


----------



## Lightning (12 Abr 2016 às 19:54)

Depois da trovoada passar, já com céu pouco nublado, cai agora uma chuvada torrencial. É uma trovoada _do contra_


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Abr 2016 às 19:54)

Os aguaceiros moderados não dão tréguas.
O vento vai soprando ás vezes de forma moderada.
O GFS está carregadinho de chuva para esta quinta-feira.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (12 Abr 2016 às 19:56)

Por aqui aparentemente também foi de raspão


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2016 às 19:56)

já fui tarde quando sai começou a chover e já estava muito perto só se via escuro mais nada, chovendo fraco agora


----------



## squidward (12 Abr 2016 às 19:57)

Acabou de passar um aguaceiro forte com granizo à mistura e trovoada pelo Cartaxo.


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2016 às 19:59)

19:46 WSW

Corredor entre células a envelhecer:








19:46 SE

Linha de células que se potencia ao chegar à foz do Tejo:






Esta ficou tremida pois foi quando encharquei a câmara , às 19:25


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Abr 2016 às 20:02)

Algumas estações da AML dispararam:

*7,5mm em 1 hora* - https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOA41
*7 mm em meia-hora* - https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISETBALA13
*16 mm em meia-hora!?*  https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISETBALA7 Temperatura desceu dos 17ºC para os 12ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Abr 2016 às 20:03)

Saio do Terreiro do Paço e as células começam a passar todas no rio.  Mas bem, vêm aí mais rounds. Vento forte há pouco com a passagem da última célula, rajada de 72 km/h no Técnico.


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2016 às 20:03)

ai! é desta que a minha terrinha ribatejana vai pelos ares , já me disseram que faz lá


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Abr 2016 às 20:06)

Em 10 minutos, desceu de *15,8ºC para 10,5ºC* 






https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOA112


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Abr 2016 às 20:09)

Trovoada e algum granizo no Montijo!


----------



## Lightning (12 Abr 2016 às 20:11)

O que deu para registar. Pelo telemóvel...


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2016 às 20:12)

20:06 SW

A linha de células a entrar e seguir pelo vale do Tejo não desarma:





20:07 Sul


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2016 às 20:13)

disseram me que caiu granizo lá na Fajarda


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2016 às 20:14)

Lightning disse:


> O que deu para registar. Pelo telemóvel...



 espectáculo! Qual foi o minuto aproximado?


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Abr 2016 às 20:15)

Os trovões fazem-se ouvir...


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2016 às 20:23)

Um vídeo um pouco atamancado quando começou o aguaceiro torrencial, peço desculpa da má qualidade. 

Às 19:26, direcção sudoeste a sueste, por trás daqueles arco-íris está o triplo eco vermelho a chegar à Caparica:






Note-se que só apanhei de raspão a área de verde amarelado, faço ideia no vermelho...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Abr 2016 às 20:25)

Vejo novamente muita nebulosidade a entrar vinda de W / SW...
Ainda não me apercebi de aparato eléctrico.


----------



## Lightning (12 Abr 2016 às 20:29)

StormRic disse:


> espectáculo! Qual foi o minuto aproximado?



Primeira foto às 19:44h e as restantes duas às 19:54h.

Está na altura de apostar muito mais alto e começar a usar a gopro que tenho. A minha 550d está na reparação porque apanhou um dos piores problemas que uma máquina fotográfica pode ter... fungos... inclusivo dentro do visor e dentro de 3 das lentes da objectiva 18-55 mm, que ficou irrecuperável... Tudo isto graças à casa que tenho que é um verdadeiro paraíso da humidade... Felizmente ainda tenho a 70-300 boa, só que a treta é que mesmo com o zoom no mínimo, ou seja, os 70 mm, para fotografar uma célula que esteja em lisboa tenho que estar em setúbal


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2016 às 20:31)

Já chove novamente, mas ainda fraco. Célula mais forte vai entrar por Caparica/Sesimbra e possivelmente atinge Setúbal; outra linha pelo Cascais/Guincho/Sintra. O corredor sem células vai estreitar-se e terminar com um grupo de células a fechá-lo.

Há eco roxo sobre o que me parece ser Coruche!


----------



## squidward (12 Abr 2016 às 20:33)

Imagem da celula que passou por aqui.


----------



## james (12 Abr 2016 às 20:41)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde a todos
> 
> Célula em aproximação, vinte minutos atrás:
> 
> ...




Bem vindo de volta!


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2016 às 20:42)

Trovoada em Alcabideche.


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2016 às 20:42)

Lightning disse:


> Primeira foto às 19:44h e as restantes duas às 19:54h.
> 
> Está na altura de apostar muito mais alto e começar a usar a gopro que tenho. A minha 550d está na reparação porque apanhou um dos piores problemas que uma máquina fotográfica pode ter... fungos... inclusivo dentro do visor e dentro de 3 das lentes da objectiva 18-55 mm, que ficou irrecuperável... Tudo isto graças à casa que tenho que é um verdadeiro paraíso da humidade... Felizmente ainda tenho a 70-300 boa, só que a treta é que mesmo com o zoom no mínimo, ou seja, os 70 mm, para fotografar uma célula que esteja em lisboa tenho que estar em setúbal




São portanto fotos do grupo de células que entrou vermelho pela Caparica e depois enfraqueceu para amarelo/laranja:















off-topic: Fungos é fatal numa objectiva... , só o serviço da Canon pode limpar mas não sei se vale a pena.


on-topic: Trovão 19:42:03 utc


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2016 às 20:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Trovoada em Alcabideche.



Confirmo! Não tenho visibilidade no entanto, ouvi o trovão.


----------



## Mike26 (12 Abr 2016 às 20:44)

Pareceu-me ter ouvido um trovão daquele aglomerado de células a W/SW


----------



## Lightning (12 Abr 2016 às 20:46)

StormRic disse:


> São portanto fotos do grupo de células que entrou vermelho pela Caparica e depois enfraqueceu para amarelo/laranja:
> 
> off-topic: Fungos é fatal numa objectiva... , só o serviço da Canon pode limpar mas não sei se vale a pena.



Pois... o orçamento que me fizeram não me compensa mesmo nada o arranjo, portanto foi perda total...

Para não sair do tópico - sim a trajectória dessa célula das minhas fotos coincide totalmente com as imagens de radar que colocaste. É essa mesmo


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Abr 2016 às 20:47)

Grande flash! Que surpresa!


----------



## Mike26 (12 Abr 2016 às 20:47)

Trovoada!!


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2016 às 20:50)

Trovão: 19:47:27utc. Célula passou sobre Cascais em laranja. Ouvi pelo menos duas descargas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Abr 2016 às 20:55)

Boa noite! Por aqui tem sido uma pasmaceira o dia todo. Só tive 2 aguaceiros rápidos o dia todo!


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Abr 2016 às 20:57)

Fotos por ordem cronológica.

Célula mesmo à minha porta 






Enquanto isso, a noroeste:






Passados alguns minutos, via-se bastante chuva para Sul:






Noroeste limpava como nada estivesse a acontecer a sul:






Tentativa de foto ao duplo arco-íris, mas too late, o segundo desvaneceu muito:






Estou maravilhado com esta foto, não sei porquê (uma célula valente para Norte enquanto a luz brinca a oeste):











Passados alguns minutos, o tom amarelado das células de Lisboa a fazerem das fotos com um tom mais interessante:






Para Sul continuava o festival de células, sendo que nestes minutos a luz era perfeita para ver a cor da paisagem:











Já é nítido que a Primavera anda a fazer das suas, muitas árvores já repletas de folhas quase verdes, algumas com flores, sendo que outras ainda parecem estar no Inverno. 

Termino com esta deformação interessante:


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Abr 2016 às 20:58)

Fotos por ordem cronológica.

Célula mesmo à minha porta 







Enquanto isso, a noroeste:






Passados alguns minutos, via-se bastante chuva para Sul:






Noroeste limpava como nada estivesse a acontecer a sul:






Tentativa de foto ao duplo arco-íris, mas too late, o segundo desvaneceu muito:






Estou maravilhado com esta foto, não sei porquê (uma célula valente para Norte enquanto a luz brinca a oeste):











Passados alguns minutos, o tom amarelado das células de Lisboa a fazerem das fotos com um tom mais interessante:






Para Sul continuava o festival de células, sendo que nestes minutos a luz era perfeita para ver a cor da paisagem:











Já é nítido que a Primavera anda a fazer das suas, muitas árvores já repletas de folhas quase verdes, algumas com flores, sendo que outras ainda parecem estar no Inverno. 

Termino com esta deformação interessante:


----------



## João Almeida (12 Abr 2016 às 21:02)

Boas, sendo esta a minha primeira mensagem no forum, aproveito e felicito todos pelos vossos reports/fotos e videos e ja agora aproveito e faço o report desde Coimbra, se bem que a unica coisa de jeito para "analisar" é o aguaceiro moderado/forte que caiu/continua a cair desde à uns minutos para cá. Toda a trovoada "morreu" pela zona da Lousã/Figueira da Foz, vamos la ver se a noite traz alguma surpresa mas duvido.


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2016 às 21:03)

Célula está a crescer para o interior.






Entretanto o grupo de células que vai fechar o corredor a sudoeste também está a ficar mais forte, irá passar por Lisboa provavelmente.






Chove aqui neste momento.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Abr 2016 às 21:24)

Algumas fotografias deste final de tarde. Está uma noite excelente para ver relâmpagos! Vamos ver as próximas horas.

(A última com bastante edição, mas para se notar bem o incrível panorama que estava naquele momento)


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Abr 2016 às 22:11)

Finalmente consigo aceder ao fórum. Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro forte e consegui ver um relâmpago, mas passou de raspão novamente...
Sigo com *13,0°C*.
Já não espero mais nada hoje. Sinceramente fiquei um bocado desiludido com estes aguaceiros...


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Abr 2016 às 22:19)

Relâmpago!


----------



## meko60 (12 Abr 2016 às 22:20)

Boa noite.
Nada como 1 bom evento para o fórum "entupir". Por volta das 19:00 deu forte aqui na zona de Almada e arredores.A fronteira da linha de instabilidade notava-se bem.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2016 às 22:23)

O aguaceiro torrencial que passou por aqui por volta das 20:40  rendeu 3 mm.
Em termos de trovoada foram 3 trovões.
Acumulado: *3,6 mm*
O acumulado mensal está nos *31,8 mm ,* com a  muita chuva prevista para quinta e sexta, o acumulado irá disparar. 
Estou curioso para ver o comportamento da barragem da mula.


----------



## jotasetubal (12 Abr 2016 às 22:28)

Embora fora de tempo, fica aqui umas "chapas" batidas pelas 20:00 na direção do Montijo e Palmela










Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2016 às 22:39)

Entretanto, só um apontamento.
Segundo familiares,durante a tarde houve intensa trovoada  e  muito granizo na vila de Mafra.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (12 Abr 2016 às 22:39)

Infelizmente perdi o espetaculo todo em almada. O meu treino começo na hora da festa


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Abr 2016 às 22:51)

Clarões a SW!


----------



## ThunderFreak (12 Abr 2016 às 22:52)

3 estoiros perto dos brejos de azeitao e uma chuvada valente


----------



## Geopower (12 Abr 2016 às 22:54)

12.5ºC em Telheiras. Vento moderado de SW. Há pouco fui à rua e observei 2 clarões para Norte.


----------



## DracoLX (12 Abr 2016 às 22:57)

Foram 2 autênticas bombas aqui na Quinta do Conde ao ponto de deixar os meus doggies em pânico!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2016 às 22:58)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O GFS está carregadinho de chuva para esta quinta-feira.



Verdade, assim como o ECMWF, estão uma maravilha.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (12 Abr 2016 às 23:25)

Algumas fotos que consegui captar hoje





Foto de algum granizo acumulado


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Abr 2016 às 23:43)

Com a ruptura dos servers nem tive tempo de dizer que a célula das 21h trouxe chuva forte durante 10 mins, ruas transformadas em rios para variar. Imagino na Amadora... Até o rainrate disparou para* 74,9 mm/h *

Mínima registada com a passagem da célula das 21h, *10,4ºC*

Acumulado de *5,1mm*
Amanhã não deve chover grande coisa, dia de pausa para a tormenta de quinta 

PS: Desculpem a duplicação do post das fotos, foi na altura do crash.


----------



## criz0r (12 Abr 2016 às 23:43)

Espectacular estoiro vindo da Costa da Caparica, que grande fim de dia/início de noite!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (12 Abr 2016 às 23:44)

Novamente trovões na zona das Amoreiras... Eu a pensar que hoje ja tinha fechado a loja


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Abr 2016 às 23:44)

Belo estoiro!


----------



## criz0r (12 Abr 2016 às 23:45)

PORRA, algum vizinho sentiu isto?!


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Abr 2016 às 23:46)

Os radares morreram?


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Abr 2016 às 23:46)

Bem me parecia ter visto um relâmpago e ter ouvido um ronco muito ténue...mais do mesmo, enfim. Sigo com *13,7°C*


----------



## ThunderFreak (12 Abr 2016 às 23:47)

Continua a festa


----------



## PapoilaVerde (12 Abr 2016 às 23:47)

Dois estoiros em Almada vindos do nada.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Abr 2016 às 23:47)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Os radares morreram?


Pelos vistos...


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2016 às 23:48)

granda relâmpago


----------



## Rachie (12 Abr 2016 às 23:48)

Acabo de acordar com um trovão bem alto. Deve estar bem perto. Agora chove com bastante intensidade.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Abr 2016 às 23:48)

Tiagolco disse:


> Pelos vistos...


Nem o site do IPMA aguenta...


----------



## rafathunderstorm (12 Abr 2016 às 23:54)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Dois estoiros em Almada vindos do nada.


Foi mesmo! Nao estava nada a espera ..acompanhado de granizo...
Vamos ver se continua..


----------



## jotasetubal (12 Abr 2016 às 23:54)

Chuva fraca e trovoada por setubal. Nao mais do 4 a 5 segundos entre relâmpago e trovão 


Enviado do meu iPad usando o Tapatalk


----------



## GonçaloMPB (12 Abr 2016 às 23:55)

Nas Amoreiras foram dois estouros e ficou a calmaria total.

Nem ouço chover.

Acho que vou arrochar!


----------



## rafathunderstorm (13 Abr 2016 às 00:02)

Acham que vem mais alguma coisa?


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Abr 2016 às 00:07)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Acham que vem mais alguma coisa?


Já não há aguaceiros no mar e as células que restam estão todas a progredir para o interior, mas poderá cair algo durante a madrugada.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (13 Abr 2016 às 00:17)

criz0r disse:


> PORRA, algum vizinho sentiu isto?!


Eu senti e filmei


----------



## thunderstorm87 (13 Abr 2016 às 00:19)

Malta filmei um estoiro daqueles.Grande descarga.senti um formigueiro no braço enquanto filmava.deve ter sido a descarga


----------



## miguel (13 Abr 2016 às 00:21)

O dia de ontem acabou por acabar em beleza com uma trovoada fraquinha só deu 2 perto... Acumulados ontem 9,4mm e desde as 00h 0,6mm

Tempo bem mais frio depois desta trovoada, temperatura de 10,3ºC


----------



## jotasetubal (13 Abr 2016 às 00:26)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Malta filmei um estoiro daqueles.Grande descarga.senti um formigueiro no braço enquanto filmava.deve ter sido a descarga



Então e esse video?


----------



## thunderstorm87 (13 Abr 2016 às 00:44)

Tou a tentar postar o vídeo. Mas nao tenho net no pc.Estou a usar dados móveis do telemóvel


----------



## thunderstorm87 (13 Abr 2016 às 00:44)

Assim que conseguir posto o video


----------



## Lightning (13 Abr 2016 às 00:45)

criz0r disse:


> Espectacular estoiro vindo da Costa da Caparica, que grande fim de dia/início de noite!





criz0r disse:


> PORRA, algum vizinho sentiu isto?!





PapoilaVerde disse:


> Dois estoiros em Almada vindos do nada.



Estava na rua, na minha zona. Só me dei ao trabalho de continuar na rua. 

Fiquei encandeado com dois deles. Recebi logo uma mensagem de um amigo meu de Almada que disse que, mesmo deitado na cama, de olhos fechados, viu tudo...


----------



## thunderstorm87 (13 Abr 2016 às 00:48)

Lightning disse:


> Estava na rua, na minha zona. Só me dei ao trabalho de continuar na rua.
> 
> Fiquei encandeado com dois deles. Recebi logo uma mensagem de um amigo meu de Almada que disse que, mesmo deitado na cama, de olhos fechados, viu tudo...



Moro na Cova da Piedade.O raio iluminou tudo aqui em casa pois caiu no predio ao lado do meu


----------



## Lightning (13 Abr 2016 às 01:02)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Moro na Cova da Piedade.O raio iluminou tudo aqui em casa pois caiu no predio ao lado do meu



Eu não desejo mal a ninguém  mas com o meu espírito de mais-do-que-viciado em trovoadas, eu vou chamar a isso uma grande sorte e vou-te dizer que fiquei com inveja


----------



## criz0r (13 Abr 2016 às 01:05)

Bem! Que fantástico final da tarde e início de noite por aqui, quando sai do trabalho reparei na escuridão por cima da margem sul e acabei mesmo por apanhar essa célula em cheio no meio do rio durante a travessia de barco. Decorridos uns 30m após a passagem dessa poderosa célula volta novamente a passar mais uma que deixou uma valente chuvada/granizo por aqui. E agora de noite estes estoiros brutais com granizo à mistura. Com tudo isto em apenas 4 ou 5 horas o acumulado foi de uns fantásticos 27,2mm, já ultrapassei o mês de Março e a chuva não vai ficar por aqui. Tenho mesmo curiosidade em saber o Rain rate tal era intensidade da precipitação. Tudo calmo agora e 11,7ºC.


----------



## Tufao André (13 Abr 2016 às 01:08)

Ah hoje já gostei bem mais do dia! 
Tal como previsto tivemos aqui um dia com direito a tudo um pouco! Durante a manhã e a partir das 18h houve bastante instabilidade com aguaceiros por vezes intensos, algum granizo pelo meio e trovoadas! Os trovões eram mais dispersos, mas fortes em algumas situações.
Agora para a noite foi possível ver bem vários relâmpagos longe daqui, primeiro para oeste, mais tarde para sueste e leste. Era com cada flash que até encadeava 
Acumulado do dia: *6,1 mm *


----------



## criz0r (13 Abr 2016 às 01:35)

A Cova da Piedade hoje foi a vencedora oficial da Trovoada. E eu em Lisboa a trabalhar (tem que ser..), amanhã vou postar alguns vídeos das chuvadas que caíram por aqui com a cortesia da minha namorada que mais uma vez foi quem conseguiu filmar. Eu apenas consegui 4 fotos de algumas mamatus em Cacilhas.


----------



## windchill (13 Abr 2016 às 02:04)

Por aqui passou (novamente) ao lado..... ainda apanhei isto no Rio Sul!


----------



## Maria Papoila (13 Abr 2016 às 09:29)

Carissimos bom dia,
Ontem tentei colocar fotos mas o Forum estava mega lento e então desisti. Na Avenida da Liberdade junto ao Massimo Dutti tirei do telemóvel estas fotos às 18h54m. Com a trovoada a estalar por cima da cabeça, era enorme a intensidade da chuva e as pedras de granizo batiam na calçada com força e saltavam para o meu casaco que nem uns berlindes (pequeninos). Foi de repente bem forte e depois passou . Cá vai:












p.s. Stormric de volta. Boa. Fez falta


----------



## rafathunderstorm (13 Abr 2016 às 09:45)

Agora mesmo por almada. Ja chove bem


----------



## AnDré (13 Abr 2016 às 10:55)

A chuva ontem beneficiou o centro da cidade de Lisboa.
A EMA do Geofísico acumulou 21,9mm. À Gago Coutinho só chegaram 8mm.

Aqui, mais a norte, passou tudo de raspão. Só às 21h e tal é que choveu moderado.
Em Caneças então, foi mesmo tudo ao lado. Ontem a estação do INAG acumulou uns irrisórios 2,3mm. Nem deu para a evapotranspiração.


----------



## Lightning (13 Abr 2016 às 10:59)

Choveu moderado durante 5 minutos, um aguaceiro com deslocação muito lenta e que parece que estava constantemente a regenerar-se.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Abr 2016 às 11:20)

Boas,

Ontem acabei por ter *4,1 mm* de acumulado.
Curioso choveu mais aqui do que na estação da serra (345 mts) *3,9 mm* e no Linhó (*2,9 mm*).
Desde que começou este episódio de chuva, estamos assim:

Dia 10: *4,4 mm*
Dia 11: *3,9 mm*
Dia 12: *4,1 mm
*
Para amanhã espero uns *15mm-20 mm *e sexta uns* 10mm-15 mm*.
Se assim for, o valor medio do mês de abril será alcançado.


----------



## david 6 (13 Abr 2016 às 11:46)

aguaceiro fraco, pelo radar o melhor foi na margem junto ao Tejo (como foi as trovoadas ontem) e agora já faz sol


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Abr 2016 às 13:32)

Boas!
É incrível como os aguaceiros estão todos a passar ao lado...
Sigo com *18,3°C* e a mínima só desceu até aos *12,0°C*. Há cumulus com algum desenvolvimento vertical a rondar a zona. Veremos se a insolação ajuda na convecção...
Ps: preciso mesmo de arranjar um pluviómetro.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Abr 2016 às 14:19)

Dia como previsto, muito nublado e sem chuva. 

Mínima de *10,9ºC* e máxima de *16,6ºC*

O IPMA já avançou com avisos laranjas para o centro do país por causa do rio atmosférico, Lisboa e Santarém ficaram a amarelo.


----------



## Candy (13 Abr 2016 às 14:25)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> É incrível como os aguaceiros estão todos a passar ao lado...
> Sigo com *18,3°C* e a mínima só desceu até aos *12,0°C*. Há cumulus com algum desenvolvimento vertical a rondar a zona. Veremos se a insolação ajuda na convecção...
> Ps: preciso mesmo de arranjar um pluviómetro.


Nem todos os dias são Natal! 

Ontem, por cá, só tive uns pingos e nem um ronco se ouviu! Passou tudo pelos lados. Era por norte, por sul, por oeste por leste... tudo, tudo que de raspão. Tudo a fazer ganda festa e por cá népiaaaaaaa...
Agora tenho céu azul, soooool, e avisto nuvens grossas a leste.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Abr 2016 às 15:54)

Boa tarde! Cai um aguaceiro forte agora... Ao contrário de ontem, hoje já caíram alguns...


----------



## TekClub (13 Abr 2016 às 16:27)

por aqui já vai chovendo...


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2016 às 19:05)

Boa tarde

Hoje não observei precipitação aqui mesmo, céu pouco nublado a maior parte do dia excepto de manhã quando passaram as células pela margem sul e por Lisboa.

Há duas horas atrás a nebulosidade aumentou gradualmente, por altocumulus especialmente, mas já diminuiu novamente. Alguns cumulus, humilis ou mediocris, pelo horizonte marítimo e em terra.

Vento de Sul moderado, já esteve temporariamente de SSE ou mesmo SE. Neblina em todos os níveis. Dia sem eventos notáveis, por enquanto.


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2016 às 19:12)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Fotos por ordem cronológica.



Fotos espectaculares.  só consegui ver agora. Belo sundog, põe nos efeitos ópticos atmosféricos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Abr 2016 às 19:15)

Céu bastante negro para norte, mas nada no radar. 

Tempo ameno, ainda estão *14ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Abr 2016 às 19:16)

Boas,

Por Cascais estamos assim:


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Abr 2016 às 19:17)

StormRic disse:


> Fotos espectaculares.  só consegui ver agora. Belo sundog, põe nos efeitos ópticos atmosféricos.


Agora que penso, nunca tinha visto um sundog! Foi completamente inesperado 

Já coloquei lá!


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Abr 2016 às 19:22)

Por aqui o dia de hoje foi marcado por períodos de aguaceiros moderados, acompanhados por vento moderado, que continuou a persistir mesmo no fim de a chuva se ir embora.
O sol também fez as "honras da casa" durante a tarde.
As noite continuam ainda bem frescas.
mínima: 8.6ºC

Fiquei maluco ao ver que O WunderGround está a prever 31mm de precipitação para o dia de amanhã, e 18 mm para sexta.


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2016 às 19:36)

Agora sim, a nebulosidade alta e espessa a começar a chegar à costa: cirrus e cirrostratus e notam-se alguns altostratus em bandas. Vento virou novamente para SSE, moderado.


----------



## miguel (13 Abr 2016 às 20:50)

Acumulados hoje 0,8mm e tudo de madrugada o dia foi agradável.

Máxima de 17,3ºC

Agora estão 14,8ºC e vento moderado


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Abr 2016 às 20:50)

Está muito vento aqui... ouço as rajadas dentro de casa!


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Abr 2016 às 20:50)

Completamente off-topic, folgo em ver dois users de peso de regresso, o meu vizinho Lightning e o StormRic.
Welcome back!


----------



## Lightning (13 Abr 2016 às 20:57)

mr. phillip disse:


> Completamente off-topic, folgo em ver dois users de peso de regresso, o meu vizinho Lightning e o StormRic.
> Welcome back!



E eu digo-te o mesmo  isto anda difícil mas felizmente o amor à camisola é maior do que o resto  
Ainda continuando o off-topic, desta vez não caio no erro da máquina sem bateria, está a carregar e amanhã ficava muito agradecido se alguém enviasse à cobrança umas células como as de ontem 

Bem, nuvens altas neste momento com vento moderado com algumas rajadas. Mas não vai passar disto até pelo menos à hora de almoço de amanhã...


----------



## Geopower (13 Abr 2016 às 22:08)

Por Telheiras, dia com alguns aguaceiros de manhã  e tarde com céu muito nublado com abertas. Temperatura atual: 14.6ºC. Vento moderado de W/SW.
Extremos do dia:
12.1ºC
18.3ºC


----------



## thunderstorm87 (13 Abr 2016 às 22:24)

Lightning disse:


> Eu não desejo mal a ninguém  mas com o meu espírito de mais-do-que-viciado em trovoadas, eu vou chamar a isso uma grande sorte e vou-te dizer que fiquei com inveja



Boa noite malta.Ontem nao consegui postar o vídeo da descarga no prédio ao lado do meu, mas como prometido é devido aqui fica o video.O estoiro é a partir dos 01:10.


----------



## Geiras (13 Abr 2016 às 22:33)

É claramente notório o estalo no momento exacto em que o raio atinge o edifício!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (13 Abr 2016 às 22:34)

Geiras disse:


> É claramente notório o estalo no momento exacto em que o raio atinge o edifício!



Foi o melhor e mais proximo que apanhei até agora e digo mesmo,senti a descarga no braço.


----------



## Lightning (13 Abr 2016 às 22:44)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Boa noite malta.Ontem nao consegui postar o vídeo da descarga no prédio ao lado do meu, mas como prometido é devido aqui fica o video.O estoiro é a partir dos 01:10.



mesmo daqueles que eu adoro... só é pena não dar para fazer um ADORO no fórum


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Abr 2016 às 23:04)

Boa noite,

*14,4ºC *
Interessante o actual fluxo de SO, nos proximos 2 dias não haverá praticamente amplitude térmica ( no máximo 1,5ºC / 2ºC)
A actual saida do ECMWF mete a precipitação intensa a chegar mais cedo, vamos ver.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Abr 2016 às 23:04)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Boa noite malta.Ontem nao consegui postar o vídeo da descarga no prédio ao lado do meu, mas como prometido é devido aqui fica o video.O estoiro é a partir dos 01:10.



Que belo registo!  Sublinho também o estalo no exacto momento da descarga, faz-me lembrar este vídeo do @Lightning há uns tempos


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Abr 2016 às 23:09)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Boa noite malta.Ontem nao consegui postar o vídeo da descarga no prédio ao lado do meu, mas como prometido é devido aqui fica o video.O estoiro é a partir dos 01:10.


Dos melhores registos que já vi neste fórum! Brutal!!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (13 Abr 2016 às 23:10)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Que belo registo!  Sublinho também o estalo no exacto momento da descarga, faz-me lembrar este vídeo do @Lightning há uns tempos





Tiagolco disse:


> Dos melhores registos que já vi neste fórum! Brutal!!



Obrigado.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Abr 2016 às 23:12)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Boa noite malta.Ontem nao consegui postar o vídeo da descarga no prédio ao lado do meu, mas como prometido é devido aqui fica o video.O estoiro é a partir dos 01:10.



 Valeu a pena ser paciente, grande registo, parabéns.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (13 Abr 2016 às 23:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Valeu a pena ser paciente, grande registo, parabéns.



Obrigado jonas_87


----------



## Lightning (13 Abr 2016 às 23:14)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Que belo registo!  Sublinho também o estalo no exacto momento da descarga, faz-me lembrar este vídeo do @Lightning há uns tempos



On-topic - a precipitação é vê-la toda passar no Norte... mas amanhã devem formar-se linhas de instabilidade que deverão deixar horas de chuva acumuladas aqui. Desta vez a máquina está carregada se se verificar o aparecimento de células com actividade eléctrica. O vento continua moderado com rajadas.

Off-topic - Foi o meu melhor registo também. Há um bom tempo já, também se ouve o estalo da descarga, que desfez por completo a antena que atingiu (o fumo que aparece no vídeo). A diferença é que eu estava num terraço de 7º andar com ela mesmo por cima de mim, ainda por cima com o chapéu de chuva aberto  sendo a zona mais alta de todas naquela área. São coisas que respeito e tenho bem a noção do quanto estava exposto ao perigo, mas é muito gratificante a sensação de captar algo assim. Deu para sentir o calor da descarga, sem exagero.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (13 Abr 2016 às 23:19)

Lightning disse:


> On-topic - a precipitação é vê-la toda passar no Norte... mas amanhã devem formar-se linhas de instabilidade que deverão deixar horas de chuva acumuladas aqui. Desta vez a máquina está carregada se se verificar o aparecimento de células com actividade eléctrica. O vento continua moderado com rajadas.
> 
> Off-topic - Foi o meu melhor registo também. Há um bom tempo já, também se ouve o estalo da descarga, que desfez por completo a antena que atingiu (o fumo que aparece no vídeo). A diferença é que eu estava num terraço de 7º andar com ela mesmo por cima de mim, ainda por cima com o chapéu de chuva aberto  sendo a zona mais alta de todas naquela área. São coisas que respeito e tenho bem a noção do quanto estava exposto ao perigo, mas é muito gratificante a sensação de captar algo assim. Deu para sentir o calor da descarga, sem exagero.



Brutal..


----------



## Aspvl (14 Abr 2016 às 00:46)

Boa noite! 

Já que se fala em estalos... Aqui fica o meu exemplo! Também já tem uns aninhos, mas lembro-me perfeitamente.

Este estalo foi o raio a cair no pára-raios da Basílica da Estrela!


----------



## criz0r (14 Abr 2016 às 01:00)

Boa noite, aproveito desde já para saudar também o regresso do colega StormRic e do vizinho Lightning, membros que sempre contribuíram para enriquecer ainda mais o nosso Fórum  assim como toda a nossa comunidade. A Meteorologia é algo fantástico, como referiu o André num post anterior estações separadas por meia dúzia de quilómetros com acumulados "absurdos", sem dúvida que isto demonstra o enorme poder de um "Cumulonimbo". Aqui pela Cova da Piedade o comboio de células disparou o acumulado anteontem e ontem contei com apenas 1mm exacto, fruto dos aguaceiros de manhã. Agora o céu encontra-se encoberto e com 14,9ºC, vamos ver o que a 5ªfeira nos reserva.


----------



## Tufao André (14 Abr 2016 às 01:25)

Dia bem mais calmo hoje com apenas uns aguaceiros moderados a fortes durante a manhã! Depois acalmou e não choveu mais durante o dia.
O vento soprou moderado a forte de sul e o dia foi mais ameno com a máxima a ir aos 17,2°C 
O céu tem vindo a encobrir e o vento cada vez é mais forte! Parece-me um bom sinal do dia que nos espera amanhã... Segundo a app do weather channel deve chover todo o dia de forma moderada a forte!!  A ver vamos...


----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2016 às 02:03)

Chuva por cá. 
Durante o dia não choveu.


----------



## TekClub (14 Abr 2016 às 02:04)

por aqui também já se faz notar o vento forte...


----------



## DaniFR (14 Abr 2016 às 07:54)

Chuva torrencial, por volta das 7h30 em Coimbra.












De momento, chuva fraca e vento forte.


----------



## Geopower (14 Abr 2016 às 08:39)

bom dia. Céu encoberto por Telheiras. Manhã com periodos de chuva fraca. Vento moderado de SW. 15,2*C.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2016 às 09:15)

Bom dia a todos! Por aqui chove bem desde o meio da noite... chuva continua, persistente e em quantidade. O meu carro de mão já tem água pela metade!


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2016 às 09:44)

Boas,

*14,8ºC
0,1mm*
Chuvisca aqui e ali.
Vento moderado a forte.

Como é  normal nestas situações de SO, a serra está envolvida em nevoeiro, practicamente até a cota 150 mts-170mts, ou seja mesmo até à base da vertente sul.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Abr 2016 às 09:59)

Bom dia ao forum.

Manhã cinzenta, por volta das 07:40 choveu em Carcavelos por 5 minutos, chuva da grossa mas entetanto parou, já em Cascais por volta das 8:00 não chovia... aguardemos para ver se o dia também será bem regado por aqui ou vai passar tudo a norte.
Bom seguimento.


----------



## Firefigther (14 Abr 2016 às 10:05)

Bom dia. Vento moderado com algumas rajadas. Chuva fraca por aqui.


----------



## david 6 (14 Abr 2016 às 10:24)

céu encoberto, mas nada de chuva ainda


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Abr 2016 às 10:27)

Vento forte de Sul, ia voando algumas vezes. Caíram apenas algumas gotas e está algum nevoeiro.


----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2016 às 10:37)

Bom dia,
Sigo com chuva e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2016 às 10:48)

Chuva muito forte e pesada, neste momento!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Abr 2016 às 10:53)

Alguém de Coimbra?
O radar mostra aquela zona sob forte instabilidade e o satelite mostra uma célula em desenvolvimento.

PS: Aproveitem agora... devem estar quase a desligar os radares.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2016 às 11:07)

Bem, o tempo aqui está terrível com vento forte e chuva persistente sem parar, por vezes mais forte e algumas poucas mais fraca. Dia de inverno!


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2016 às 11:52)

Chuva torrencial agora!


----------



## Firefigther (14 Abr 2016 às 12:00)

Parece que segundo o radar a precipitação vai toda de Lisboa para cima. Por aqui apenas vento forte.


----------



## miguel (14 Abr 2016 às 12:07)

Boas

Aqui ainda vai ser mais seco do que temia  Resta aguardar por 6ªf que será bem melhor...

Mínima amena 14,4ºC

Agora estão 16,1ºC e imenso vento, é mesmo o dia de mais vento dos últimos meses por aqui, foi toda a madrugada e manhã com rajadas entre os 50 e os 60km/h e ainda dura neste momento, a rajada máxima até agora foi de 58km/h


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2016 às 12:11)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chuva torrencial agora!


Bem aqui chove tanto!!! Está a escurecer muito e a chover cada vez mais!


----------



## Leiga (14 Abr 2016 às 12:11)

Muita chuva e constante... céu a ficar cada vez mais escuro!!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2016 às 12:14)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bem aqui chove tanto!!! Está a escurecer muito e a chover cada vez mais!


Raras vezes vi chover assim... e fiquei sem sinal de TV!


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (14 Abr 2016 às 12:19)

Por aqui chuva puxada a vento forte.


----------



## Leiga (14 Abr 2016 às 12:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Raras vezes vi chover assim... e fiquei sem sinal de TV!


Muita e durante muito tempo... parece que cada vez carrega mais!!!


----------



## João Almeida (14 Abr 2016 às 12:23)

Presente  . Por aqui tem chuvido toda a manhã, sendo quase sempre moderada a forte. Será que vai trazer actividade eléctrica? Como estou no tablet nao tenho acesso a imagens nenhumas


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2016 às 12:24)

Leiga disse:


> Muita e durante muito tempo... parece que cada vez carrega mais!!!


Um eco amarelo no radar passou mesmo por cima de mim... até parecia laranja... LOL! Continua a chuva forte...


----------



## joralentejano (14 Abr 2016 às 12:25)

Boas, 
Estou por Lisboa e a chuva tem sido pouca, por acaso pensava que ia apanhar muita, o que tem havido muito é vento. Na ponte Vasco da gama até o carro abanava


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2016 às 12:31)

Vento forte pobre chapeu de chuva.rip.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2016 às 12:55)

Aqui já não chove... felizmente!


----------



## david 6 (14 Abr 2016 às 13:07)

estou a achar isto muito manso por Lisboa, a esta hora já pensava que já estava a chover e estou a ver o radar muito fraquinho estas zonas


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Abr 2016 às 13:31)

Boas!
A mínima chegou aos 14,6°C e por agora sigo com *16,4°C* e vento fraco. Choveu moderado há umas horas atrás. Vamos lá ver se isto anima um bocado...


----------



## Aspvl (14 Abr 2016 às 13:35)

david 6 disse:


> estou a achar isto muito manso por Lisboa, a esta hora já pensava que já estava a chover e estou a ver o radar muito fraquinho estas zonas



A linha de instabilidade parece estar um pouco a Norte de Lisboa, portanto, a meu ver, provavelmente só a partir da tarde é que deverá começar a chover com mais intensidade!

O radar está incrível com a aquela faixa amarela a varrer o interior!


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Abr 2016 às 13:43)

Chove moderado.


----------



## casr26 (14 Abr 2016 às 13:49)

Sinceramente não me parece que venha muita chuva para a zona de Lisboa... aqui no Oeste na zona de Cadaval a coisa já esteve com um vento a espaços forte mas parece que a animação não deve demorar muito mais...se bem que o solo já teve uma boa quantidade de água hoje


----------



## miguel (14 Abr 2016 às 13:58)

17,0ºC e mais um dia de palha neste fiasco de evento até ao dia de hoje...amanha que salve esta pasmaceira...


----------



## david 6 (14 Abr 2016 às 14:24)

vai chovendo fraco... um pouco mais moderado agora


----------



## Gongas (14 Abr 2016 às 15:13)

Bem depois de uma manha com muita chuva, por vezes forte, depois da hora de almoço parou e até há algumas abertas.
estranho tempo, viste ser a partir das 12h que entrava em vigor alerta laranja para Coimbra.
Será um grande erro do IPMA?


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Abr 2016 às 15:22)

A chuva persistente, por vezes forte vai começar a afetar as regiões da grande Lisboa. Esperam-se grandes acumulações e quem sabe...trovoada. 





Sigo com *16,9°C* e o vento vai aumentando de intensidade.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Abr 2016 às 15:24)

Gongas disse:


> Bem depois de uma manha com muita chuva, por vezes forte, depois da hora de almoço parou e até há algumas abertas.
> estranho tempo, viste ser a partir das 12h que entrava em vigor alerta laranja para Coimbra.
> Será um grande erro do IPMA?


A partir da tarde é que a chuva vai intensificar-se mais.


----------



## Mike26 (14 Abr 2016 às 15:28)

Por aqui não pára de chover desde as 13h30. Agora intensificou e cai uma chuva moderada, caiu forte durante uns 2 minutos. Que dia de Inverno este


----------



## Gongas (14 Abr 2016 às 15:28)

Tiagolco disse:


> A partir da tarde é que a chuva vai intensificar-se mais.



Ok. Cá esperamos por ela!


----------



## Firefigther (14 Abr 2016 às 15:31)

Por aqui apenas vento e nada mais.


----------



## Peters (14 Abr 2016 às 15:32)

Firefigther disse:


> Por aqui apenas vento e nada mais.


Temos um anti ciclone no Montijo...  Só pode

Enviado do meu SM-G928F através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Abr 2016 às 15:41)

Chove bem!


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2016 às 15:51)

Como previsto, começa a acumular bem.
*6 mm *em Alcabideche
*8,2 mm* no Linhó


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Abr 2016 às 15:58)

Chove moderado a forte pelo Campo Pequeno.


----------



## Geopower (14 Abr 2016 às 15:59)

chove fraco por Telheiras.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Abr 2016 às 16:02)

Chove moderado a forte! O céu vai clareando...


----------



## casr26 (14 Abr 2016 às 16:18)

Na A8 direcção Torres -Lisboa a água vai caindo com mais intensidade!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Abr 2016 às 16:29)

Célula potente a Este de Leiria:


----------



## Firefigther (14 Abr 2016 às 16:29)

Já chove por aqui. Vento moderado.


----------



## Geopower (14 Abr 2016 às 16:31)

Continua a chover fraco. Vento moderado de SW. 16.1ºC


----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2016 às 16:32)

Não chove. Céu muito escuro por cá. Tive de acender as luzes em casa!
O vento tem vindo a acalmar, mas estou desconfiada que não tarde aumenta de novo. Já sinto um "remoinho" no meu terraço a sul.


----------



## casr26 (14 Abr 2016 às 16:35)

Impressionante...o clima em Torres Vedras estava farrusco, mas bastou passar a zona da Malveira (o "Triângulo da Malveira" como costumo chamar) e "para variar" o clima mudou bruscamente...chove bem e sem parar agora que estou a chegar à calçada, até agora não vi nenhum acidente quer no sentido Torres-Lisboa  quer no contrário mas todo o cuidado é pouco...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (14 Abr 2016 às 16:41)

Geopower disse:


> Continua a chover fraco. Vento moderado de SW. 16.1ºC


Chuva a aumentar de intensidade. Chove moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2016 às 16:41)

Já vou nos *14mm*.


----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2016 às 16:43)

Começou a cair chuva miúda, tipo "molha parvos".


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (14 Abr 2016 às 16:49)

casr26 disse:


> Impressionante...o clima em Torres Vedras estava farrusco, mas bastou passar a zona da Malveira (o "Triângulo da Malveira" como costumo chamar) e "para variar" o clima mudou bruscamente...chove bem e sem parar agora que estou a chegar à calçada, até agora não vi nenhum acidente quer no sentido Torres-Lisboa  quer no contrário mas todo o cuidado é pouco...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Caro, clima e tempo não são a mesma coisa. Mas julgo que deve saber, foi um lapso.


----------



## david 6 (14 Abr 2016 às 16:49)

vai chuvendo certinho


----------



## meko60 (14 Abr 2016 às 16:50)

Boa tarde ao f´rum.
Eis que descarrega em força por Almada há pelo menos 15'.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2016 às 16:52)

Por cá voltou a chuva...


----------



## NunoBrito (14 Abr 2016 às 17:02)




----------



## Geopower (14 Abr 2016 às 17:08)

Chuva forte. Céu encoberto. Vento moderado de SW. 15.9ºC


----------



## casr26 (14 Abr 2016 às 17:10)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Caro, clima e tempo não são a mesma coisa. Mas julgo que deve saber, foi um lapso.



Correcto amigo. 
Abraço


----------



## Geopower (14 Abr 2016 às 17:10)

Geopower disse:


> Chuva forte. Céu encoberto. Vento moderado de SW. 15.9ºC


passou a chuva moderada. Chove desde as 15.20h sem parar.
A frente é bastante extensa e com bastante água precipitável:




Fonte: http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/flash-wv.html





Fonte: Radar IPMA


----------



## david 6 (14 Abr 2016 às 17:14)

tem chovindo bem nos ultimos minutos


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Abr 2016 às 17:24)

Por aqui mais um dia que tem sido bem regado com aguaceiros moderados, que se intensificaram agora nos últimos 5 minutos.


----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2016 às 17:36)

Talvez seja um pouco off-topic, mas... O facebook trouxe-me à memória um post que fiz precisamente há um ano 
Pois com respeito a trovoadas, faz hoje um ano, estávamos assim...


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Abr 2016 às 17:38)

Chove fraco e apareceu bastante nevoeiro que começa a cerrar. Estão *16,6°C*.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2016 às 18:22)

O acumulado estacionou nos *14,5 mm*


----------



## miguel (14 Abr 2016 às 18:26)

Aqui só agora vejo chover! Acumulados os primeiros 0,2mm do dia 

Máxima 17,3ºC
Mínima 14,4ºC
Rajada máxima 58km/h 

Agora chuva batida a vento moderado, temperatura nos 15,8ºC


----------



## Garcia (14 Abr 2016 às 18:26)

boa tarde a todos..

depois de uma pausa, recomeça a chover por estes lados..


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2016 às 19:28)

Os 36 mm da estação de Barcarena, 37 mm de Belas, e 171 mm  do  Estoril são para rir. 
______

Parece que amanhã vamos ter convecção, venha ela.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Abr 2016 às 19:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> Os 36 mm da estação de Barcarena, 37 mm de Belas, e 171 mm  do  Estoril são para rir.
> ______
> 
> Parece que amanhã vamos ter convecção, venha ela.


A sério, quando pensava que a estação de Barcarena e Belas estavam a ir por bons caminhos, vejo estes valores  Já nem sei o que ei de acompanhar.

Por outro lado, Cacém acumulou *17mm*, já não acumulava nada há quase 2 semanas e de repente renasceu...

A partir da tarde choveu moderadamente, com alguns períodos fortes.
Amplitude térmica de 1ºC, mínima de *12,9ºC* e máxima de *13,9ºC* com bastante humidade e vento de SO, pelo que não estava necessariamente frio.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2016 às 19:52)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A sério, quando pensava que a estação de Barcarena e Belas estavam a ir por bons caminhos, vejo estes valores  Já nem sei o que ei de acompanhar.
> 
> Por outro lado, o Cacém acumulou *17mm*, já não acumulava nada há quase 2 semanas e de repente renasceu...
> 
> ...



Estas falhas já não são da agora, ainda no outro falámos sobre isso, enquanto o proprietario não resolver o problema/ deixar de acreditar no pai natal, os dados continuarão errados.


----------



## Lightning (14 Abr 2016 às 20:06)

De manhã apanhei uma valente molha em Lisboa, o chapéu de pouco ou nada adiantava, o vento (que também era acelerado pelos edifícios altos) tinha rajadas muito fortes, algumas ao ponto de poder estar inclinado para a frente que não caía...

Durante a tarde choveu de forma moderada com alguns picos de intensidade. Nada que chegue para fazer problemas.

Até terça-feira alguma coisa eléctrica terá de vir... Agora com duas baterias carregadas é que elas fogem...


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Abr 2016 às 20:20)

Visibilidade muito reduzida, tirada com o telemóvel.


----------



## miguel (14 Abr 2016 às 20:25)

Vai chovendo bem, não sendo nada de forte mas é vá um chuvisco mais intenso 

Acumulados 3,6mm ate ao momento 

14,7ºC


----------



## Toby (14 Abr 2016 às 20:29)

Aqui 20,8mm 
as nossas crianças que estão a Bélgica e a Suíça rir bem de mim e a minha esposa


----------



## TekClub (14 Abr 2016 às 21:15)

bem por aqui...


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Abr 2016 às 21:30)

Agora neste momento não chove, mas durante a tarde apenas tem caído uns aguaceiros fracos, o acumulado de hoje não deve de ir além dos 6mm.
Vamos ver se o grosso da chuva ainda estará para vir.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2016 às 21:32)

*14,6ºC
14,5 mm *(2º dia mais chuvoso do ano)
Mancha de precipitação a SO, vamos la ver se passa por aqui.
Bem...a previsão do Estofex  para amanhã está valente.


----------



## DaniFR (14 Abr 2016 às 21:48)

Boa noite

Por Coimbra, muita chuva durante a manhã, alguns períodos de chuva à tarde.
As estações do Pólo II e da Quinta da Nora seguem com *22,1mm *e *22,8mm*, respectivamente.
A estação de São Martinho vai lançada com 41mm, mas este valor deve estar errado, pois é bastante diferente do acumulados das estações da zona que rondam os 22mm.
De momento chuva moderada, e assim vai continuar: 









Gongas disse:


> Bem depois de uma manha com muita chuva, por vezes forte, depois da hora de almoço parou e até há algumas abertas.
> estranho tempo, viste ser a partir das 12h que entrava em vigor alerta laranja para Coimbra.
> Será um grande erro do IPMA?


Realmente, o aviso laranja foi mal colocado, deveria ter sido entre as 6h e as 13h. De tarde não chuveu quase nada, nem justificava um aviso amarelo, quanto mais um laranja.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2016 às 22:08)

Por aqui a chuva não pára. Não está frio mas o tempo assim é muito desconfortável... tudo muito húmido!


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2016 às 22:08)

Chove fraco


Mais uns mm a caminho.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2016 às 22:11)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2016 às 22:40)

Muito interessante, a mancha de precipitação que passou por aqui rendeu apenas *0,7 mm *, enquanto no Linhó foi *5,1 mm*, nota-se bem no radar o eco aumentar assim segue para Norte / Nordeste  a serra terá  dado certamente alguma ajuda.

*15,3 mm* por aqui.
*18,4 mm* no Linhó.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2016 às 22:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chove torrencialmente!


Isto aqui está um dilúvio!!!


----------



## criz0r (14 Abr 2016 às 22:44)

Boa noite, por aqui tem chovido praticamente de 1h em 1h, a partir das 17h começou a cair com alguma intensidade mas desde ai tem sido sempre fraca, esperava um pouco mais para ser honesto. De momento tudo na mesma céu muito nublado, vento a aumentar de intensidade e a temperatura que não passa dos 15,7ºC.


----------



## Geopower (14 Abr 2016 às 23:16)

noite segue com chuvisco,
15,6*C.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2016 às 23:41)

Dia quase a fechar.

*16 mm* aqui
*19,4 mm* no Linhó

Morrinha
Nevoeiro q.b
*14,7ºC* estaticos.


----------



## miguel (14 Abr 2016 às 23:42)

Aqui não mais choveu, o acumulado do dia termina com estes fracos 4,0mm, a ver se amanhã corre melhor tudo aponta para que seja o melhor dia desta semana...

14,7ºC


----------



## Mike26 (14 Abr 2016 às 23:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bem...a previsão do Estofex  para amanhã está valente.



Vamos lá ver se desta vez temos mais sorte do que na 3ª feira passada em que só deu para ver uma trovoada já durante a noite 
____________

Dia de chuva praticamente durante o tempo todo, mesmo assim com algumas pequenas pausas durante a tarde, concretamente entre as 13h e as 13h30 e entre as 17h15 e as 17h30. Nesta altura a continua a chover, apesar de se tratar de precipitação fraca. A estação do Cacém acumulou *19 mm* () até agora.
*13,8ºC* actuais.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2016 às 23:50)

Mike26 disse:


> Vamos lá ver se desta vez temos mais sorte do que na 3ª feira passada em que só deu para ver uma trovoada já durante a noite
> .



É verdade, acho que amanhã vamos ser contemplados com umas boas descargas.
Vem mesmo a calhar, pois ao contrario de terça, amanhã até tenho hipótese de me deslocar a outras zonas para obter registos, vamos ver.
Espero é o que " large hail" não surja na zona, não quero estragos no carro.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Abr 2016 às 23:53)

Boas noites!
Sigo com *15,7°C*. 
Tal como estava previsto, choveu bastante a tarde toda.
Estou muito desconfiado da previsão do Estofex. Muita fruta para o meu gosto...


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Abr 2016 às 00:01)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas noites!
> Sigo com *15,7°C*.
> Tal como estava previsto, choveu bastante a tarde toda.
> Estou muito desconfiado da previsão do Estofex. Muita fruta para o meu gosto...



Sim, previsão deveras agressiva.
Correndo sites / modelos, todos apontam para trovoada, portanto em principio essa é garantida, agora o resto que o estofex aponta, vamos ver.
No final fazemos as contas, certamente que os ingredientes estão lá.


----------



## Mike26 (15 Abr 2016 às 00:03)

Tiagolco disse:


> Estou muito desconfiado da previsão do Estofex. Muita fruta para o meu gosto...



Eu também gosto sempre de não elevar muito as expectativas. Também desconfio um pouco dessa previsão. Mas enfim, nada melhor do que fazer o _nowcasting _e verificar se coincide com o previsto ou não


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Abr 2016 às 00:08)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim, previsão deveras agressiva.
> Correndo sites / modelos, todos apontam para trovoada, portanto em principio essa é garantida, agora o resto que o estofex aponta, vamos ver.
> No final fazemos as contas, certamente que os ingredientes estão lá.


Só para relembrar que o Estofex também falha. Vou manter as expectativas baixas.
É pena o pico da instabilidade ocorrer de manhã, não vou ter tempo para tirar fotos...


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Abr 2016 às 00:21)

Tiagolco disse:


> Só para relembrar que o Estofex também falha. Vou manter as expectativas baixas.
> É pena o pico da instabilidade ocorrer de manhã, não vou ter tempo para tirar fotos...



Claro que falha, como também acerta , uma previsão é isso mesmo, ainda para mais, segundo consta eles não têm grandes meios à  sua disposição.
Mal de nós se levássemos demasiado à letra as previsões deles, teria que sair de casa com capacete...
__________________

*14,8ºC
Chuviscos*


----------



## criz0r (15 Abr 2016 às 01:44)

Bem e o acumulado de ontem ficou-se pelos 13mm, mais um pouco para contabilizar este mês de Abril que tem sido águas-mil. Apesar do céu encoberto está tudo calmo, actuais 15,0ºC e não passa disto á horas..


----------



## Candy (15 Abr 2016 às 01:54)

A chuva tem estado bem forte por aqui. Agora parece ter acalmado.
Vento moderado por vezes com rajadas.


----------



## Candy (15 Abr 2016 às 02:47)

Chove torrencialmente!!!


----------



## TekClub (15 Abr 2016 às 02:48)

por aqui vai chovendo fraco...


----------



## Candy (15 Abr 2016 às 03:46)

Eu oiço roncooooos... muito suaves mas são roncos! E não foi só agora. Já há um bocado me pareceu, mas como passou um carro a fazer barulho... Mas agora são roncos! humpf...


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Abr 2016 às 07:59)

Bons dias,

Cascais segue nos *14ºC*
Céu encoberto e vento moderado a forte.

Ontem o acumulado ficou nos *16,2 mm*, dentro do previsto.
Hoje como vai estar instabilidade, talvez entre o factor lotaria, talvez *10/ 12 mm*, vamos ver.
A ribeira das vinhas leva muita água,certamente que algumas nascentes da serra vão _rebentar_, se é que isso já não aconteceu nos ultimos dias.


----------



## Geopower (15 Abr 2016 às 08:42)

bom dia. Céu encoberto. Vento moderado de S. Temperatura estável desde ontem: 15,6*C.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2016 às 09:13)

Bom dia a todos. Depois de uma noite de tormenta, com chuva torrencial ou forte durante muitas horas, tivemos algum tempo de intervalo, mas agora recomeça a chuva...


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Abr 2016 às 09:43)

O SAT24 aparenta estar interessante.


----------



## AnDré (15 Abr 2016 às 09:48)

Ontem foi o dia mais chuvoso do ano civil e hidrológico em Caneças: *29mm*.
Foi uma boa rega lá na horta. O mês segue com 73,2mm, já perto da média mensal.

Por agora, céu encoberto, nevoeiro acima dos 300m de vento moderado de sudoeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Abr 2016 às 09:54)

AnDré disse:


> Ontem foi o dia mais chuvoso do ano civil e hidrológico em Caneças: *29mm*.
> Foi uma boa rega lá na horta. O mês segue com 73,2mm, já perto da média mensal.
> 
> Por agora, céu encoberto, nevoeiro acima dos 300m de vento moderado de sudoeste.



Bom acumulado, a estação da serra nem acumulou metade disso ( a rondar os 12 mm), ela devia estar é na zona de Santa Eufémia.


----------



## Candy (15 Abr 2016 às 10:09)

Chove copiosamente! 
Que falta faz a EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro


----------



## david 6 (15 Abr 2016 às 10:12)

que venham as , por enquanto em Lisboa céu encoberto sem chuva


----------



## thunderstorm87 (15 Abr 2016 às 10:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> O SAT24 aparenta estar interessante.


Boas a todos.Qual é o sentido de deslocação das células? Será que temos sorte hoje?


----------



## GonçaloMPB (15 Abr 2016 às 10:51)

Mas vai continuar tudo a passar a norte de Lisboa?

Aqui pelo Campo Pequeno/Saldanha tudo na paz!


----------



## AnDré (15 Abr 2016 às 10:55)

Em Odivelas, nos últimos minutos, tem estado a chover com bastante intensidade.

Vento moderado de sudoeste.


----------



## Aspvl (15 Abr 2016 às 10:55)

Bom dia 

Pela Baixa de Lisboa já vai chovendo!


----------



## david 6 (15 Abr 2016 às 10:58)

começou a chover em Lisboa


----------



## Candy (15 Abr 2016 às 11:10)

Parece que ficámos sem dados de radar. Vamos ver se é momentâneo ou se é para durar 

Edit: Já voltaram


----------



## Geiras (15 Abr 2016 às 11:20)

Chove forte em Sintra, puxado a rajadas de vento!


----------



## Geiras (15 Abr 2016 às 11:28)

Faz precisamente hoje 1 ano que eu e o Stormy registamos a potente célula que consta no meu avatar, em V.F. de Xira!!


----------



## Aspvl (15 Abr 2016 às 11:57)

A chuva forte aproxima-se, contudo, sem indícios de trovada.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Abr 2016 às 11:57)

Chove torrencialmente, grande bomba para Lisboa agora:






O aviso amarelo?

A estação do Cacém subiu exponencialmente, já vai nos *10 mm*


----------



## david 6 (15 Abr 2016 às 12:00)

começa a chover bem de novo pena é que o melhor esteja a passar a norte de Lisboa..


----------



## AnDré (15 Abr 2016 às 12:05)

Chove com muita intensidade em Odivelas!


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Abr 2016 às 12:14)

Acabou de chover muito forte em Belas, durante quase 1 minuto, não via tanta chuva há muito tempo!


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Abr 2016 às 12:17)

Tem chovido bem por Cascais.
*8 mm*


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Abr 2016 às 12:21)

O radar está estranho, mostra uma imagem das 12h10, atualização rapidíssima!


----------



## rafathunderstorm (15 Abr 2016 às 12:24)

A chover torrencialmente em almada 
Só falta a trovoada...


----------



## Geopower (15 Abr 2016 às 12:27)

chove moderado pelo Areeiro.Parte mais intensa da frente.


----------



## meko60 (15 Abr 2016 às 12:30)

Boas!
Chove diluvianamente em Almada


----------



## Geopower (15 Abr 2016 às 12:32)

Geopower disse:


> chove moderado pelo Areeiro.Parte mais intensa da frente.


chove torrencialmente!


----------



## david 6 (15 Abr 2016 às 12:32)

grande chuvada em Lisboa


----------



## miguel (15 Abr 2016 às 12:37)

Grande pasmaceira..a ver se esta linha de treta passa rápido para vir os aguaceiros com trovoada pa tarde e noite...

Muito vento rajadas entre os 50 e os 60km/h

Nada de chuva, apenas 0,2mm desde as 00h

16,7ºC e 90%Hr


----------



## João Ferreira (15 Abr 2016 às 12:38)

Boa tarde,

Chove intensamente neste momento.


----------



## Firefigther (15 Abr 2016 às 12:42)

Bom dia . Chove torrencialmente pelo Montijo.


----------



## Geiras (15 Abr 2016 às 12:43)

Bom, em Sintra tem caído imensa água nas últimas horas... trovoada é que nada.
Mais uma vez, quero acreditar que a partir do final da tarde e durante a próxima noite até à manhã de amanhã, haverão condições para ocorrência de trovoadas isoladas....é questão de lotaria eheh


----------



## rafathunderstorm (15 Abr 2016 às 12:44)

A que horas acham que teremos mais probabilidade de trovoadas?
No IPMA dizia as 14h para almada...


----------



## João Ferreira (15 Abr 2016 às 12:49)

Está  assim há 10 minutos


----------



## João Ferreira (15 Abr 2016 às 12:51)

Fora do tópico

Como se metem vídeos aqui pelo telemóvel? tentei tapatalk mas não deu.


----------



## Firefigther (15 Abr 2016 às 12:54)

Chuva fraca agora


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Abr 2016 às 12:54)

É incrível a chuva que tem caído por aqui! Já há uns 30 minutos que chove torrencialmente sem parar! Está tudo alagado


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Abr 2016 às 12:55)

Cacém acumulou* 9mm* entre as 11h30 e as 12h30, já vai nos *15 mm *e continua a chover moderadamente.


----------



## miguel (15 Abr 2016 às 12:59)

Só agora chove aqui mas nada de especial...acumulados 0,4mm


----------



## Aspvl (15 Abr 2016 às 13:01)

A barreira da Baixa de Lisboa!


----------



## AnDré (15 Abr 2016 às 13:01)

Mas que diluvio que se abateu agora aqui!


----------



## João Ferreira (15 Abr 2016 às 13:02)

Há momentos


----------



## rafathunderstorm (15 Abr 2016 às 13:03)

Aspvl disse:


> A barreira da Baixa de Lisboa!


Porque é que isto acontece? 
Ja tinha me apercebido disso...


----------



## Lightning (15 Abr 2016 às 13:11)

Aspvl disse:


> A barreira da Baixa de Lisboa!



Juntem-se à revolta 

Com a passagem desta linha choveu de forma moderada, chuva que veio acompanhada com rajadas de vento de fazer estremecer o prédio. Venha o sol agora, e cresçam os aguaceiros que estão lá atrááááás para trazerem animação de jeito. É só chegar a primeira, de preferência nocturna


----------



## AnDré (15 Abr 2016 às 13:18)

Foi preciso chegar a meio de Abril para os terrenos aqui ficarem saturados de água, e escorrerem pelos relvados abaixo.


----------



## AMFC (15 Abr 2016 às 13:20)

Rio Jamor há alguns minutos, na zona da Srª da Rocha- Carnaxide


----------



## miguel (15 Abr 2016 às 13:25)

Aqui na palheira chove mas de tal forma que só acumulei ainda 1,0mm hoje... querem falar em barreiras??  

Venha a tarde de sol e tempo ameno para ver elas a crescer :P


----------



## david 6 (15 Abr 2016 às 13:27)

não para de chover


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Abr 2016 às 13:30)

AMFC disse:


> Rio Jamor há alguns minutos, na zona da Srª da Rocha- Carnaxide


Wow! Brutal! É a primeira vez este ano que vejo o rio assim.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Abr 2016 às 13:33)

Apanhei a maior molha da minha vida! 
Sigo com 14,7°C e os terrenos estão todos saturados. A chuva já acalmou...


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Abr 2016 às 13:33)

Segundo me contaram houve pequenas inundações em Carcavelos.


----------



## Candy (15 Abr 2016 às 13:38)

E pronto, por aqui já acalmou.
Será que ao fim do dia chega cá alguma coisa?!


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Abr 2016 às 13:42)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> A que horas acham que teremos mais probabilidade de trovoadas?
> No IPMA dizia as 14h para almada...


Penso que a meio da tarde já teremos algo. Esperar para ver...


----------



## rafathunderstorm (15 Abr 2016 às 13:49)

A chover outra vez torrencialmente..


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Abr 2016 às 13:57)

O céu começa a clarear. Vamos ter umas boas abertas. Quanto à trovoada, vendo a imagem de satélite, penso que será muito improvável haver alguma coisa. Se for assim, tal como pensava, o Estofex falhará à grande, principalmente no _"isolated large hail". _No entanto, o GFS põe maior CAPE para as 15z. Veremos...


----------



## rafathunderstorm (15 Abr 2016 às 14:10)




----------



## Vince (15 Abr 2016 às 14:19)

* FAQ do Estofex:*
Level 1
Threat level 1 corresponds to a *probability of 5% to 15%* that a severe convective storm will occur within 40 km radius of a location. This is the most common threat level and is used when a low threat of severe weather has been identified.
http://www.estofex.org/html/information.html

*Retirado do texto da previsão do Estofex:*
DLS of 20 m/s and 15 m/s in the lowest 3 km point to organized multicells/isolated supercells with strong wind gusts and isolated large hail. *Neither LL lapse rates nor mid-level CAPE profiles indicate a substantial risk of both hazards, but isolated events can't be ruled out*. In addition, enhanced LL shear (SRH-1 in excess of 150 m^2/s^2 and LCLs below 500 m) indicate a risk for a few tornado events.
Further south (S-Portugal) and east (W-Spain), CAPE signals remain too marginal for a severe risk.
http://www.estofex.org/cgi-bin/poly...e=2016041606_201604142009_1_stormforecast.xml


----------



## Lightning (15 Abr 2016 às 14:19)

Chove torrencialmente, pára. Chove torrencialmente, pára. As células regeneram-se aqui por cima. Está tudo inundado


----------



## Firefigther (15 Abr 2016 às 14:20)

Volta a chover com intensidade.


----------



## Geiras (15 Abr 2016 às 14:21)

A frente passou e o Sol começa a apertar. Vamos "imbora" a aquecer que logo à noite há festa


----------



## Firefigther (15 Abr 2016 às 14:36)

Grandes bategas de agua por aqui.


----------



## Batalha64 (15 Abr 2016 às 14:40)

Aqui o sol finalmente voltou..


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Abr 2016 às 14:47)

Começa a aquecer bem e o sol tenta espreitar. Sigo com *17,8°C*.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (15 Abr 2016 às 14:50)

Tiagolco disse:


> O céu começa a clarear. Vamos ter umas boas abertas. Quanto à trovoada, vendo a imagem de satélite, penso que será muito improvável haver alguma coisa. Se for assim, tal como pensava, o Estofex falhará à grande, principalmente no _"isolated large hail". _No entanto, o GFS põe maior CAPE para as 15z. Veremos...



O que eu vejo é que depois desta "senhora" frente que me encharcou todo entre o Campo Pequeno e Entrecampos (os carros a passar nas estradas feitas em rios não davam hipótese) agora com esta boa aberta, que vai "entrar" decerto com aquecimento durante a tarde e daí o aumento do cape previsto se vão "recarregar baterias" para o final do dia.  No satélite também se vêm umas boas células além... Veremos


----------



## Geiras (15 Abr 2016 às 14:56)

Nem mais


----------



## miguel (15 Abr 2016 às 15:08)

Aqui até agora fiasco lol acumulados 1,2mm e uma rajada máxima de 61km/h

15,3ºC


----------



## ecobcg (15 Abr 2016 às 16:17)

Tiagolco disse:


> O céu começa a clarear. Vamos ter umas boas abertas. Quanto à trovoada, vendo a imagem de satélite, penso que será muito improvável haver alguma coisa. Se for assim, tal como pensava, o Estofex falhará à grande, principalmente no _"isolated large hail". _No entanto, o GFS põe maior CAPE para as 15z. Veremos...



Antes de dizer que o Estofex falhou à grande, se calhar convém LER BEM a previsão deles... o texto todo... não é só o titulo e o mapa...  

O Vince já colocou acima essa mesma referência... as probabilidades existiam... mas eram baixas. E nos modelos Estofex esta manhã, os vários parâmetros já tinham os valores ligeiramente mais reduzidos que ontem...

Claro que estavam (eu também queria  ) todos à espera de tornados e granizo grande.. mas as coisas não são assim, principalmente por cá (que é difícil que todas as peças se juntem na perfeição).


----------



## Mike26 (15 Abr 2016 às 16:30)

Segundo a aplicação para telemóvel do Wunderground (assumo que seja minimamente fiável), aqui para a zona de Sintra só está prevista instabilidade (mais concretamente trovoadas) a partir da 1h/2h da manhã desta madrugada. A minha sensação é que essa instabilidade vai acabar por chegar, resta é saber quando


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Abr 2016 às 16:38)

Boa tarde,

Bem parece que não acumulou muito por aqui , apenas *6,9 mm*.
O Linhó foi aos *13,6 mm*
A Parede acumulou *21,9 mm
*
Tudo tranquilo, está algo abafado.
18,0ºC e 89 % HR.


----------



## jonas (15 Abr 2016 às 16:56)

Mike26 disse:


> Segundo a aplicação para telemóvel do Wunderground (assumo que seja minimamente fiável), aqui para a zona de Sintra só está prevista instabilidade (mais concretamente trovoadas) a partir da 1h/2h da manhã desta madrugada. A minha sensação é que essa instabilidade vai acabar por chegar, resta é saber quando


Concordo em pleno, mas como não somos bruxos...
E não só para o centro mas também para o norte!


----------



## Candy (15 Abr 2016 às 17:20)

Em Peniche nem parece o mesmo dia! Sol e céu azul...


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Abr 2016 às 17:26)

Daqui a umas horas regressa a chuva, não faço ideia se vêm algo mais.


----------



## Tufao André (15 Abr 2016 às 17:35)

Que bela chuvada durante esta manha, tendo chegado a chover torrencialmente a partir do meio dia e só parou pouco depois das 14h! Por agora tudo bem mais calmo e sol já espreita de vez em quando. Esperemos que o melhor esteja guardado para logo à noite... (trovoadas) 
Um belo acumulado de *27,2 mm*!  E em apenas 3h sensivelmente...

Ontem foi o dia mais chuvoso até agora, em que praticamente choveu todo o dia de forma fraca, moderada e forte em alguns períodos tendo o acumulado ficado nos *37,8 mm*! 
Em apenas 2 dias já lá vão 65 mm, fazendo com o que o acumulado nestes primeiros 15 dias do mês já ultrapasse os 100 mm!!!


----------



## Lightning (15 Abr 2016 às 17:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Daqui a umas horas regressa a chuva, não faço ideia se vêm algo mais.



Esse grupo de células tem actualmente alguma actividade eléctrica. Pouca, mas tem. Isto actualmente - não quer dizer que quando chegarem cá ainda a tragam...


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Abr 2016 às 18:00)

AMFC disse:


> Rio Jamor há alguns minutos, na zona da Srª da Rocha- Carnaxide


Também reparei em Belas e Queluz! O caudal começou a crescer desde ontem, então hoje está muito revoltoso e muito para além do caudal normal, talvez o maior caudal deste ano, mas já é normal em Abril. 

Tanto a ribeira do Jamor como a de Carenque estavam muito castanhas e volumosas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Abr 2016 às 18:05)

Tufao André disse:


> Que bela chuvada durante esta manha, tendo chegado a chover torrencialmente a partir do meio dia e só parou pouco depois das 14h! Por agora tudo bem mais calmo e sol já espreita de vez em quando. Esperemos que o melhor esteja guardado para logo à noite... (trovoadas)
> Um belo acumulado de *27,2 mm*!  E em apenas 3h sensivelmente...
> 
> Ontem foi o dia mais chuvoso até agora, em que praticamente choveu todo o dia de forma fraca, moderada e forte em alguns períodos tendo o acumulado ficado nos *37,8 mm*!
> Em apenas 2 dias já lá vão 65 mm, fazendo com o que o acumulado nestes primeiros 15 dias do mês já ultrapasse os 100 mm!!!


Os valores são da estação de Barcarena e não são fiáveis, já dissemos isto ontem. 

Acompanhado a estação de Cacém, ontem foram *19mm*, hoje foram *16,5mm.*


----------



## AMFC (15 Abr 2016 às 18:07)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Também reparei em Belas e Queluz! O caudal começou a crescer desde ontem, então hoje está muito revoltoso e muito para além do caudal normal, talvez o maior caudal deste ano, mas já é normal em Abril.
> 
> Tanto a ribeira do Jamor como a de Carenque estavam muito castanhas e volumosas.



Passei há pouco na marginal entre a Cruz Quebrada e Carcavelos e é bem visível uma larga faixa acastanhada devido ao desaguamento das várias ribeiras da zona.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Abr 2016 às 18:11)

Como disse, o acumulado ficou em *16,5mm*, exatamente quando estava a chegar à Amadora parou a chuva, cerca de 13h45.

O período entre as 12h e as 13h30 foi crítico, principalmente às 12h15 e 13h20, onde largas quantidades de chuva caíram. Temperatura baixou com a passagem de chuva forte às 13h30, fazendo a mínima do dia de *12ºC*. A máxima foi registada durante algumas abertas, *15,9ºC
*
Se continuasse a chover tarde fora, de certeza que íamos ter problemas. Mais uma vez, repito, que as entidades têm de ter atenção à ribeira do Jamor, não é limpa há anos e está quase deixada ao abandono, os dias de chuva contínua são raros mas acontecem e a ribeira dispara logo. Parece que ninguém aprendeu com o Fevereiro de 2008...

Mais tarde publico um vídeo. 

PS: O anemómetro da estação do Cacém deve ter-se estragado ou partido com a chuva das 12h15, já não debita dados infelizmente.


----------



## jonas (15 Abr 2016 às 18:24)

Lightning disse:


> Esse grupo de células tem actualmente alguma actividade eléctrica. Pouca, mas tem. Isto actualmente - não quer dizer que quando chegarem cá ainda a tragam...


Como e que consegue ver se traz ou não atividade elétrica?


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Abr 2016 às 18:40)

Pelas 12h15 caiu bastante água, posso dizer que o terraço tornou-se numa piscina, para variar. Fica aqui um vídeo do telemóvel:


----------



## Lightning (15 Abr 2016 às 18:45)

jonas disse:


> Como e que consegue ver se traz ou não atividade elétrica?



Através deste link http://www.opc.ncep.noaa.gov/lightning/index.php?basin=North Atlantic&geog=Far North&sat=IR&loop=On

Diminua a velocidade da animação e aumente o zoom até estar do seu agrado sobre a zona de Portugal mais ou menos, e verá alguns "pontos" a surgir na massa nebulosa. Mas depois terá que fazer o unzoom para interpretar a escala da intensidade das descargas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Abr 2016 às 20:35)

Por aqui o dia foi marcado por aguaceiros moderados a fortes desde a manhã até já depois da hora de almoço, depois a tarde ainda trouxe o sol, que ajudou a ver a quantidade de água no solo.
Os ribeiros por aqui já vão a correr fora do leito, os terrenos estão bem encharcados.
O acumulado de hoje deve rondar os 9mm.
Esta chuva toda é óptima para reforçar as nascentes e os lençóis freáticos.

Encontrei este vídeo no facebook, que apesar de não ter nada a ver com a chuva, dá para ver bem o caudal que leva o rio Nabão na cidade de Tomar.
Ver a partir do 2º minuto.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Abr 2016 às 21:56)

Nevoeiro a entrar.
Aquele estrada mais alta é A16.


----------



## miguel (15 Abr 2016 às 22:32)

Máxima de 17,4ºC
Mínima de 14,6ºC

Rajada máxima 61km/h

Precipitação total: 1,2mm 

Foi um dia fiasco total, foi uma semana de instabilidade que foi um fiasco total nem chegou aos 25mm em 6 dias 1 dia com 2 trovoes e já está... A ver se para a semana 2ªF e 4ªF é melhor uma vez que a depressão abandona as latitudes do norte finalmente que não faz lá nenhuma falta...


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Abr 2016 às 22:42)

Chuva fraca e nevoeiro.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Abr 2016 às 23:13)

1ª Quinzena / acumulado mensal por aqui: *55,4 mm*
1ª Quinzena / acumulado mensal no Linhó: *87,6 mm*

Sempre notável a diferença entre as duas zonas.


----------



## Candy (15 Abr 2016 às 23:48)

Wouuuuuuu... chuva torrencial!!!


----------



## Geopower (15 Abr 2016 às 23:50)

Pelo radar esta nova frente irá entrar pelo litoral centro a norte de Lisboa.


----------



## TekClub (15 Abr 2016 às 23:58)

o radar do ipma esta com a hora errada ou esta certo e agora so da de 1 hora atras?


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Abr 2016 às 00:01)

TekClub disse:


> o radar do ipma esta com a hora errada ou esta certo e agora so da de 1 hora atras?


Está tudo certo. A hora que aparece no radar é em UTC.


----------



## TekClub (16 Abr 2016 às 00:19)

ok ficou pela hora antiga, célula com eco laranja aqui a rondar...


----------



## criz0r (16 Abr 2016 às 00:27)

Boa noite, muita chuva por vezes forte de manhã e até ás 15h aqui e em Lisboa. O acumulado ficou hoje pelos 27,8mm de facto está a ser um mês muito bom e ainda vai a meio.
Não chove de momento e as nuvens parecem estar no "Nascar" tal é a velocidade delas, temperatura nos 15,2ºC.


----------



## criz0r (16 Abr 2016 às 01:06)

Imagem com algum atraso, já deve estar a chover bem em Coimbra e Aveiro,


----------



## david 6 (16 Abr 2016 às 02:14)

pela Fajarda já chuviscou algo mas nem dei por isso só vi o chão molhado, pelo radar vem ai chuvinha vinda de sul, mas vou deitar e prefiro levantar por volta das 9h para acompanhar logo a festa cedinho  14.9ºC

edit: começou a chuviscar, estão a aparecer umas coisinhas pequenas acima dos aguaceiros mais fortes que veem de sul


----------



## TekClub (16 Abr 2016 às 03:05)

por aqui chove bem...


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Abr 2016 às 04:53)

Vento moderado com chuviscos esporádicos. O radar mostra algo a entrar na próxima hora.


----------



## Rui86 (16 Abr 2016 às 06:13)

Bom dia.. por santarem chove com muita intensidade ja ha cerca de 15 min... faltou a luz alguns minutos e as rajadas aumentaram bastante


----------



## casr26 (16 Abr 2016 às 06:21)

Bons dias, no Barreiro muita chuva puxada de vento batido com intensidade.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (16 Abr 2016 às 09:19)

eu a acordar a esta hora para começar a ver acção e a chuva já passou toda   mas devem aparecer outros aguaceiros pelo menos segundo o que os modelos dizem, mas esta noite cheguei a acordar tal a força da chuva e do vento


----------



## DaniFR (16 Abr 2016 às 11:06)

Bom dia

Muita chuva durante a madrugada e inicio da manhã. *14mm* acumulados.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Abr 2016 às 11:14)

Depois de uma noite bem chuvosa, eis que pela manhã apareceu o sol, para deixar ver as os terrenos alagados.
Agora regressou o vento moderado.

Nesta 1ª foto ve-se o ribeiro que já galgou as margens e já corre pelo meio dos terrenos.







Aqui é o ribeiro do Vale-Escuro, que atravessa a estrada da EPAL, que faz a ligação da água desde a barragem do Castelo de Bode até Lisboa. Ele tem cerca de 1 metro de altura, as paredes.










A acumulação da águas nos terrenos quando é muita, e ela acaba por "brotar" por todo o lado, fazendo estas cavidade para sair.


----------



## david 6 (16 Abr 2016 às 11:18)

david 6 disse:


> eu a acordar a esta hora para começar a ver acção e a chuva já passou toda  *mas devem aparecer outros aguaceiros pelo menos segundo o que os modelos dizem*, mas esta noite cheguei a acordar tal a força da chuva e do vento



ou secalhar não... está muito manso


----------



## miguel (16 Abr 2016 às 11:39)

Boas

Madrugada de alguma chuva acordei até com o barulho da chuva, pensava que tinha acumulado muito mas afinal não... é mais um fiasco  acumulados 3,8mm hoje e o dia é de sol e calor...Segunda logo temos mais(fiascos)

17,8ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Abr 2016 às 11:43)

Aqui fica um video fresquinho, gravado esta manhã.


----------



## david 6 (16 Abr 2016 às 12:52)

finalmente já vejo a ribeira aqui da Fajarda cheia , subiu bastante comparado com o ultimo fim de semana e os campos ao lado também já saturados com água, que bom ja tinha saudades


----------



## Lightning (16 Abr 2016 às 13:15)

Hoje junto-me ao pessoal que fala em fiascos, porque esta madrugada não passou disso aqui. Apenas um ou outro aguaceiro moderado e vento. A previsão para segunda de facto já esteve muito melhor...


----------



## AnDré (16 Abr 2016 às 13:47)

Ontem o acumulado em Caneças foi de 16,4mm.
O acumulado mensal é de 89,6mm.


----------



## david 6 (16 Abr 2016 às 14:10)

vai caindo uns pingos grossos por aqui, na ultima hora surgiram uns aguaceiros bons mas foi a norte e a sul daqui, pelo radar veem uns aguaceiros a sul de setubal/lisboa


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Abr 2016 às 14:24)

Boa tarde,

Esta manhã cedo o céu estava fotogénico.





______

Durante a  madrugada, cairam aguaceiros intensos, um deles  fez-me acordar.
*3,3 mm
*


----------



## Gerofil (16 Abr 2016 às 14:46)

Cumulonimbos a começarem a cobrir a zona norte da Grande Lisboa; possibilidade de aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e acompanhados de queda de granizo.






Webcam ao vivo


----------



## DRC (16 Abr 2016 às 14:53)

Forte chuvada há instantes na Póvoa de Santa Iria. 
Ainda chove, mas já com menor intensidade.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Abr 2016 às 15:06)

Célula bem potente:


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Abr 2016 às 15:06)

Mais uns quantos mm na serra, aqui largou uns pingos, chegou ao Linhó rendeu logo *2,8 mm,*incrível.
Acumulado mensal naquela zona segue nos *95,8 mm*.
Amanhã já vou observar  _in loco_ o impacto destas ultimas chuvadas na serra.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Abr 2016 às 15:21)

Belo aguaceiro moderado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Abr 2016 às 15:24)

Uma célula passou mesmo rés vés a mim, ficou muito negro a norte. 

Parece que as nuvens mal entram em terra, crescem exponencialmente. Vamos aguardar...

Acumulado de *4 mm *


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Abr 2016 às 15:33)

Neste momento, para norte:


----------



## Prates (16 Abr 2016 às 16:00)

Boa tarde, deixo dois pequenos time lapse que fiz à uns minutos atrás para experimentar a funcionalidade no telemóvel.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Abr 2016 às 16:09)

Algumas fotos de hoje, mostra a força da nascente do Rio Alviela.






A tarde aqui segue com sol, e vento moderado, e com o céu carregado de "nuvens monstruosas", pelo seu enorme tamanho.


----------



## david 6 (16 Abr 2016 às 17:41)

um aguaceiro bom a passar a norte de Coruche, foi o que deu para tirar


----------



## david 6 (16 Abr 2016 às 17:46)

Tiagolco disse:


> Célula bem potente:



eu a essa hora fui a Coruche estava bastante escuro para S/SE, mas pelo que me tenha apercebido não deu descargas nenhumas


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Abr 2016 às 19:01)

david 6 disse:


> eu a essa hora fui a Coruche estava bastante escuro para S/SE, mas pelo que me tenha apercebido não deu descargas nenhumas


Sim, e também nada foi registado.


----------



## david 6 (16 Abr 2016 às 19:17)

neste momento a N/NE:


----------



## Toby (16 Abr 2016 às 21:17)

Amanhã é outro dia 

Hoje: 3.4 mm 17° 31 km/h

Bon dimanche


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Abr 2016 às 21:34)

Depois de tanta chuva que caiu durante a noite, o dia aqui foi ameno, calmo, sem chuva, mas com vento moderado.
Máxima: 19ºC
mínima: 14.2ºC

O acumulado do dia rendeu 13.21mm(valor de uma estação um pouco afastada, mas pela quantidade de precipitação que caiu aqui, não deve ter grande diferenças).

https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=zmw:00000.1.08552


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Abr 2016 às 21:48)

Boa noite,

*13,7ºC*
A partir de amanhã volto a partilhar as máximas, reparei que estava com os valores um pouco inflacionados, troquei de RS.
Parece que não, mas medir a temperatura tem muito que se lhe diga, não é só meter um sensor à janela, convém estar sempre atento a pequenas anomalias que possam surgir.


Bem, amanha será um dia bem agradável, com muito sol, pelos vistos é um pequeno interregno na precipitação, pois segunda volta a chover bem.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (16 Abr 2016 às 23:38)

Bom hoje foi um dia total de fiasco...esperei ver alguma possibilidade de trovoada e nem ve la.




(Hoje a caminho de Elvas)


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Abr 2016 às 23:52)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Bom hoje foi um dia total de fiasco...esperei ver alguma possibilidade de trovoada e nem ve la.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esperemos por segunda e terça.


----------



## criz0r (17 Abr 2016 às 02:36)

Boa noite. ontem o acumulado voltou a subir e ficou pelos 4,3mm graças aos aguaceiros da madrugada. Acabou mesmo agora de passar um aguaceiro moderado por aqui depois de um dia inteiro sem chuva mas por vezes muito nublado. Temperatura nos 13,1ºC.


----------



## Geopower (17 Abr 2016 às 08:34)

bom dia! Céu limpo. 13,4*C. Vento fraco.


----------



## Geopower (17 Abr 2016 às 09:38)

Céu ficou muito nublado. Caiu agora um aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Abr 2016 às 09:39)

O dia aqui acordou com nevoeiro, que deixou mais uma boa carga de humidade no solo.
O sol vai agora começando a romper por entre o nevoeiro.


----------



## david 6 (17 Abr 2016 às 12:10)

vai pingando


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Abr 2016 às 12:34)

As nuvens escuras já taparam o sol, e começam a "tomar conta do céu".


----------



## miguel (17 Abr 2016 às 12:54)

Boas

Mínima junto ao solo de 6,3ºC 

A meio da manhã caiu um aguaceiro rápido que apenas acumulou 0,2mm

Agora estão 16,5ºC, 77%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Abr 2016 às 14:51)

Boa tarde,

Sigo com *17,3ºC*.

Bem, a serra está um verdadeiro espectáculo, principalmente no flanco este ( onde chove sempre muito mais) como perspectivava nascentes / minas rebentaram na serra, fiquei impressionado com o caudal de algumas linhas de água na zona de Monserrate, vertente norte da serra. Tenho uma grande quantidade de registos, para não inundar este tópico mais logo colocarei no topico correcto, " Rede Hidrográfica da serra de Sintra". Certamente que passei em zonas que devem levar uns bons 150 mm de acumulado mensal. Practicamente não vi água lamacenta, sempre água límpida, sinal claro que as nascentes dispararam.


----------



## nelson972 (17 Abr 2016 às 17:50)

Tarde primaveril em Alvados, PNSAC.
Sigo com 18° , vento fraco de sw e este cenário: 







Enviado do meu XT1068 através de Tapatalk


----------



## lm1960 (17 Abr 2016 às 17:58)

Boas,

Depois de almoço fui dar uma volta pela baixa lisboeta, temperatura maravilhosa, mesmo á sombra, milhares de turistas....
Quando cheguei ao carro marcava 21º, estava ao sol.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Abr 2016 às 19:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Sigo com *17,3ºC*.
> 
> Bem, a serra está um verdadeiro espectáculo, principalmente no flanco este ( onde chove sempre muito mais) como perspectivava nascentes / minas rebentaram na serra, fiquei impressionado com o caudal de algumas linhas de água na zona de Monserrate, vertente norte da serra. Tenho uma grande quantidade de registos, para não inundar este tópico mais logo colocarei no topico correcto, " Rede Hidrográfica da serra de Sintra". Certamente que passei em zonas que devem levar uns bons 150 mm de acumulado mensal. Practicamente não vi água lamacenta, sempre água límpida, sinal claro que as nascentes dispararam.




Aqui está a reportagem, tive que dividir em dois posts.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/serra-de-sintra-rede-hidrografica.8585/page-3#post-554137

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/serra-de-sintra-rede-hidrografica.8585/page-3#post-554138

___________

*15,7ºC*


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2016 às 20:07)

A estação do INAG em Caneças acumulou ontem 10,5mm.
O total mensal superou os 100. Vai em 100,1mm.

Hoje caíram uns aguaceiros fracos durante a manhã.


----------



## Toby (17 Abr 2016 às 20:38)

nelson972 disse:


> Tarde primaveril em Alvados, PNSAC.
> Sigo com 18° , vento fraco de sw e este cenário:
> 
> Enviado do meu XT1068 através de Tapatalk



Ola vizinho

aqui 17.2°, 19 km/h, 6.1 UV, 1255 W/m3 e 
chuva: 000,000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 !!!!


Bom dia para preparar as plantações (morangos, framboesas,…)


----------



## criz0r (17 Abr 2016 às 21:46)

Boa noite, dia de Primavera por aqui com o Sol bem quente à tarde e nada de chuva. Céu limpo agora e uns tórridos 14,1ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Abr 2016 às 21:58)

Boa noite,

Arrefeceu bem, estão *11,9ºC
*
Extremos: *18,1ºC /  9,9ºC
*
Esta manhã no Pisão de Cima, Alcabideche
No ano passado por esta altura a paisagem era  muito mais seca, sem comparação possível.
O PNSC tem sido inteligente na construção de algumas represas, esta é uma delas.


----------



## Mike26 (18 Abr 2016 às 00:56)

Boas noites!
Hoje tivemos um dia impecável, já mais idêntico a um dia de Primavera  Sol durante o dia todo apesar da presença de alguma nebulosidade. A máxima por aqui atingiu os *18,4ºC. *Actualmente registam-se *10,9ºC.
*
Segundo o GFS, a chegada da precipitação no dia de amanhã só se daria a partir do final da tarde. Mas pelo que vejo no satélite, já há algo a chegar vindo de oeste será que já aí vem alguma coisa durante a madrugada?


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Abr 2016 às 02:56)

Mike26 disse:


> Boas noites!
> Hoje tivemos um dia impecável, já mais idêntico a um dia de Primavera  Sol durante o dia todo apesar da presença de alguma nebulosidade. A máxima por aqui atingiu os *18,4ºC. *Actualmente registam-se *10,9ºC.
> *
> Segundo o GFS, a chegada da precipitação no dia de amanhã só se daria a partir do final da tarde. Mas pelo que vejo no satélite, já há algo a chegar vindo de oeste será que já aí vem alguma coisa durante a madrugada?


Grande parte da chuva deve ficar no mar, devido à rotação da depressão, por isso vai ser um bocado lotaria.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Abr 2016 às 10:41)

Bom dia. Por aqui está muito vento! O tempo está fechado... a preparar chuva, penso eu.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (18 Abr 2016 às 11:46)

Sera???


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Abr 2016 às 12:31)

Enquanto a chuva não chega, o céu presenteia-nos com formações interessantes


----------



## miguel (18 Abr 2016 às 12:56)

Aqui o dia segue quente, estão 21,2ºC a ver se logo ao fim do dia a frente vem com actividade eléctrica


----------



## thunderstorm87 (18 Abr 2016 às 13:17)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Sera???



Era muito bom ao fim do dia termos direito a alguma actividade.


----------



## Geiras (18 Abr 2016 às 13:33)

De facto, verificam-se várias formações muito interessantes em Sintra, nuvens altas undulatus.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Abr 2016 às 13:52)

Boas!
Sigo com *19,7°C*. Está muito abafado lá fora, e o céu mantém-se maioritariamente nublado por altocumulus e até por _undulatus asperatus_. Tenho reparado que este tipo de nuvens tem aparecido cada vez mais nos céus portugueses...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Abr 2016 às 14:41)

Boas!

Por Cascais já pingou durante a manhã... de momento não chove...
Espero que se aguente... tinha a roupa praticamente seca no estendal!


----------



## Mike26 (18 Abr 2016 às 14:59)

Boa tarde a todos!
Incrível amplitude térmica no dia de hoje, temperatura mínima de *9,8ºC *registada às 3h da manhã e temperatura máxima registada actualmente com *21,7ºC! *Dia algo abafado  quem sabe se não funcionará como um bom "combustível" para mais logo..


----------



## Geopower (18 Abr 2016 às 16:33)

dia segue abafado! 21,3ºC. Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas. Vento fraco de sul, sueste. Há pouco cairam uns pingos dispersos. Dia decepcionante até agora, com a precipitação a cair toda ao largo da costa ocidental.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2016 às 16:37)

Geopower disse:


> dia segue abafado! 21,3ºC. Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas. Vento fraco de sul, sueste. Há pouco cairam uns pingos dispersos. *Dia decepcionante até agora, com a precipitação a cair toda ao largo da costa ocidental*.



Verdade, ainda assim temos que aguardar, em principio será uma boa rega.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Abr 2016 às 16:41)

Geopower disse:


> dia segue abafado! 21,3ºC. Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas. Vento fraco de sul, sueste. Há pouco cairam uns pingos dispersos. Dia decepcionante até agora, com a precipitação a cair toda ao largo da costa ocidental.


Dececionante porquê? Só está previsto chover à noite. E aqueles ecos a sudoeste estão a intensificar-se.  
Aguardemos...


----------



## Geopower (18 Abr 2016 às 16:48)

Tiagolco disse:


> Dececionante porquê? Só está previsto chover à noite. E aqueles ecos a sudoeste estão a intensificar-se.
> Aguardemos...


Digo isto baseado nas previsões do Ipma para a grande Lisboa:
"Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva fraca a partir da manhã, aumentando de
intensidade e frequência a partir do final da tarde."
Até agora ainda não choveu em Lisboa.
A aguardar, porque o dia ainda não terminou.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Abr 2016 às 17:05)

Os ecos são na sua maioria virga devido à atmosfera húmida em altura. Por agora apenas tempo meio abafado e vento fraco. Lá para a noite ou madrugada deverá haver desenvolvimentos mais significativos.


----------



## Geopower (18 Abr 2016 às 17:05)

situação segue interessante ao largo da costa ocidental:


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Abr 2016 às 17:10)

Geopower disse:


> Digo isto baseado nas previsões do Ipma para a grande Lisboa:
> "Céu geralmente muito nublado.
> Períodos de chuva fraca a partir da manhã, aumentando de
> intensidade e frequência a partir do final da tarde."
> ...


Há relatos de chuviscos nas redondezas. Por aqui também chuviscou, apesar de ter sido durante pouco tempo.
Esteve sempre previsto chover mais intensamente ao final do dia...


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2016 às 17:30)

Geopower disse:


> situação segue interessante ao largo da costa ocidental:




Aqui de Alcabideche já vejo o céu um pouco escuro a oeste, devo ser dos primeiros a relatar precipitação, depois aviso. 
Espero que de madrugada e amanhã surja trovoada.


----------



## Rachie (18 Abr 2016 às 17:34)

Costa de Caparica. A linha branca é o sol a reflectir no mar com as nuvens escuras ao fundo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Abr 2016 às 17:58)

Centro de Loures neste preciso momento:







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Abr 2016 às 18:06)

E começa a chover bem...







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2016 às 18:16)

Agora por cima da serra, flanco oeste.


----------



## COENTRO (18 Abr 2016 às 18:24)

Moscavide
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2016 às 18:31)

O céu continua com constantes transformações, agora:


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Abr 2016 às 18:41)

Confirma-se o céu com undulatus por aqui:


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Abr 2016 às 18:48)

Há_ undulatus asperatus _muito deformados para Sul e Norte. O céu está negríssimo para Sudoeste.
Sul:


----------



## rafathunderstorm (18 Abr 2016 às 18:58)

A comecar a ficar negro..espero que traga festa..


----------



## nelson972 (18 Abr 2016 às 19:17)

Em Porto de mós está assim também..


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2016 às 19:25)

Já chove fraco.


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2016 às 19:57)

Boa tarde

Céu muito interessante à aproximação da frente, undulatus já reportados mas que do lado do mar não são tão pronunciados, falta-lhes a interferência com o relevo.
Alguns exemplos:

17:27 SE






17:28 SW





18:02 Oeste





18:18 Sul





18:17 SSW





Neste momento começa a chover fraco


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Abr 2016 às 19:58)

Nem sabia que o dia ia ser tão abafado, máxima quase a tocar nos *22ºC. 
*
A partir de agora temos máximas sempre acima dos 18ºC, normal para a época.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2016 às 19:59)

Chove fraco, acumula lentamente, *0,3 mm*.
A serra está totalmente visivel, ainda para mais com tempo de SO, muito invulgar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Abr 2016 às 19:59)

O lado oeste de Lisboa vai levar uma boa carga:


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2016 às 20:01)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O lado oeste de Lisboa vai levar uma boa carga:



Olha que não, essa mancha passa aqui e chove fraco.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Abr 2016 às 20:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> Olha que não, essa mancha passa aqui e chove fraco.


Muita virga então...


----------



## Mike26 (18 Abr 2016 às 20:04)

jonas_87 disse:


> Já chove fraco.



Confirmo, também já começou a chover aqui  céu algo escuro para oeste/sudoeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2016 às 20:04)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Muita virga então...



Exactamente, por outras palavras, só fachada.
*0,5 mm*


----------



## Candy (18 Abr 2016 às 20:09)

Boas,
Por Peniche ainda não chove, tem estado a passar tudo a oeste da ilha da Berlenga. 
Sentia-se um bafo quente pelas 17h30.
Apesar do movimento das células que se vê no radar, temos nuvens baixas com deslocamento de Leste para Oeste.


----------



## miguel (18 Abr 2016 às 20:14)

Lol mais um fiasco então!!! Se tiver 3 ou 4mm já será bom...


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Abr 2016 às 20:20)

Bom, ou milagrosamente a virga passa a chuva ou então temos fiascada daquelas bem grandes. 
Sigo ainda com uns amenos *18,9°C *e a máxima chegou aos *21°C*.


----------



## Lightning (18 Abr 2016 às 20:21)

Cheira a terra molhada. Cheira a fiasco. Continuo na minha, os melhores dias serão amanhã e quarta.


----------



## Portugal Storms (18 Abr 2016 às 20:32)

Boa tarde,
Os undulatus vistos da margem sul tiverem uma formação bastante interessante mas rapidamente se dissiparam.
Nota: o vídeo foi escurecido para realçar as nuvens.


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2016 às 20:37)

jonas_87 disse:


> A serra está totalmente visivel, ainda para mais com tempo de SO, muito invulgar.



Notei a excelente visibilidade para a Arrábida também, típico da aproximação de frente quente.



Candy disse:


> Apesar do movimento das células que se vê no radar, temos nuvens baixas com deslocamento de Leste para Oeste.



Precisamente, aqui também há uma componente de Leste nos níveis mesmo à superfície, enquanto que as nuvens médias prosseguem de sudoeste para nordeste ou nor-nordeste.

Pingos mais grossos agora, mas está tudo muito esparso, é difícil acumular algo.


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2016 às 20:45)

Portugal Storms disse:


> Os undulatus vistos da margem sul tiverem uma formação bastante interessante mas rapidamente se dissiparam.



Ainda ficaram bem intensos, interacção com a Arrábida talvez.

Neste momento aqui *17,0ºC, 77%*, escassos *0,3 mm *(mais para o interior há registos de 1 a 2 mm e 3 mm para os lados de Cascais/Sintra), 1009,7 hPa estáveis.

Dia morno a  chegar aos 20,5ºC pouco antes das 15h.


----------



## miguel (18 Abr 2016 às 20:56)

A máxima hoje chegou aos 22,8ºC o dias mais quente do ano


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Abr 2016 às 20:56)

O dia por aqui foi ameno, e parcialmente nublado, agora ao final da tarde, começou a cair uns pingos, mas nada de significante para já.


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2016 às 21:04)

Agora sim, chove bem! 
Chegaram as manchas amarelas do radar, mesmo assim a intensidade da chuva está aquém do que a cor fazia esperar.

Nota de destaque para o vento que se intensificou subitamente, de Sul moderado com rajadas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Abr 2016 às 21:04)

Começa a chover, pingas bem grossas como era de esperar.


----------



## Candy (18 Abr 2016 às 21:05)

Já chove por cá.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Abr 2016 às 21:06)

Chove bem!


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2016 às 21:06)

* 3 mm*

Chove moderado


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2016 às 21:11)

Vento a assobiar bem. 

Análise das 12h:






Há duas horas atrás a frente estava nesta posição:





deslocamento do centro da depressão para nordeste e cavamento de 4 hPa em 6 horas.

e agora o radar mostra a frente fria a orientar-se SSE-NNW, daí a lentidão do avanço para o interior:


----------



## rafathunderstorm (18 Abr 2016 às 21:11)

Alguem me sabe dizer se traz actividade electrica?


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Abr 2016 às 21:12)

Chove forte com pingos bem grossos.


----------



## Luis Filipe (18 Abr 2016 às 21:13)

Não traz actividade electrica.


Enviado do meu SM-G531F através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Abr 2016 às 21:13)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Alguem me sabe dizer se traz actividade electrica?


Era bom, mas não traz...


----------



## rafathunderstorm (18 Abr 2016 às 21:14)

Tiagolco disse:


> Era bom, mas não trás...


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2016 às 21:15)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Alguem me sabe dizer se traz actividade electrica?



Aparentemente, de momento, não. Por volta das 16h houve descargas a 100 Km a oeste do Cabo de S. Vicente, desde então nada mais foi registado pelo IPMA.


----------



## Lightning (18 Abr 2016 às 21:16)

Já trouxe, agora não traz. Só no centro da depressão em si.


----------



## Candy (18 Abr 2016 às 21:19)

Cerca das 17h30 estávamos assim.


















Enviado do meu G620S-L01 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2016 às 21:22)

*4,4 mm *aqui
*2,9 mm *no Linhó e *100 mm* de acumulado mensal.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Abr 2016 às 21:26)

Chove fraco. A temperatura estagnou nos *15,6°C*.


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2016 às 21:29)

Candy disse:


> Cerca das 17h30 estávamos assim.



 boas fotos, nessa altura a análise de superfície mostrava que a frente quente teria já passado para norte, quase sem deixar precipitação mas deve ter-se sentido o ar morno.

Aspecto do céu bastante parecido com o que se viu aqui em Carcavelos.

Muito boa visibilidade das Berlengas.


----------



## Aspvl (18 Abr 2016 às 21:30)

Boa noite!

Pela Baixa ainda não chove, o que é estranho, no mínimo, pelo menos para quem olhe para o radar!


----------



## lserpa (18 Abr 2016 às 21:33)

Aqui por Carnaxide também já chove, chegou a cair com alguma intensidade por momentos, mas agora chove fraco.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2016 às 21:34)

16,2ºC, 82%, *2,0 mm* acumulados.

Continua a chover regularmente e vento moderado. 

Atenção Peniche! Vai cair dilúvio se essa mancha chegar a raspar a costa:


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Abr 2016 às 21:37)

lserpa disse:


> Aqui por Carnaxide também já chove, chegou a cair com alguma intensidade por momentos, mas agora chove fraco.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Somos vizinhos.


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2016 às 21:38)

Acumulados na área Oeiras/Cascais/Sintra entre os* 2-3 mm* e os *9 mm*. Para Leste de Caxias ainda não parece ter acumulado.


----------



## lserpa (18 Abr 2016 às 21:39)

por enquanto sim hehehehe, mas a minha área normal de observação é mesmo os Açores hahahaha, pelos vistos estou a perder muita acção por lá 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2016 às 21:40)

Que bela rega, sigo  com *6,3 mm*
Finalmente, o flanco oeste da serra a levar uma boa chuvada.


----------



## miguel (18 Abr 2016 às 21:40)

Aqui já tou a ver acabar o dia sem acumular nada... siga os fiascos ainda não tive 1 dia bom a serio este mês...


----------



## Candy (18 Abr 2016 às 21:41)

StormRic disse:


> 16,2ºC, 82%, *2,0 mm* acumulados.
> 
> Continua a chover regularmente e vento moderado.
> 
> Atenção Peniche! Vai cair dilúvio se essa mancha chegar a raspar a costa:


Estou a segui-la  vamos ver! Parece vir mesmo para cá.


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2016 às 21:42)

lserpa disse:


> Aqui por Carnaxide também já chove, chegou a cair com alguma intensidade por momentos, mas agora chove fraco.



Então  já terá acumulado mas as estações amadoras dessa zona têm todas o pluviómetro inoperacional.

Dilúvio em Peniche?

Do Cabo Espichel para sul a frente está muito fraca, duvido que Lisboa receba algo significativo a não ser que se reactive.


----------



## Candy (18 Abr 2016 às 21:44)

Chove bem, mas nada de mais... 
Ela está é a entrar mais por terra, pelo que me parece.


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2016 às 21:45)

Candy disse:


> Estou a segui-la  vamos ver! Parece vir mesmo para cá.



 já tem que estar aí, ou então dissipou-se...


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2016 às 21:48)

Na praia do Guincho já acumulou *10,8 mm*


----------



## Candy (18 Abr 2016 às 21:48)

StormRic disse:


> Então  já terá acumulado mas as estações amadoras dessa zona têm todas o pluviómetro inoperacional.
> 
> Dilúvio em Peniche?
> 
> Do Cabo Espichel para sul a frente está muito fraca, duvido que Lisboa receba algo significativo a não ser que se reactive.


Na Lourinhã deve ter caído bem! 
Por aqui, até agora... chove mas pronto... 
Tipo "nem uma agulha bulia na quieta melancolia dos pinheiros do caminho"


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2016 às 21:49)

miguel disse:


> Aqui já tou a ver acabar o dia sem acumular nada... siga os fiascos ainda não tive 1 dia bom a serio este mês...



 também acho...

um vazio estranho nessa zona a sul da Arrábida


----------



## Candy (18 Abr 2016 às 21:53)

StormRic disse:


> já tem que estar aí, ou então dissipou-se...


É impressão minha ou há ali uma ligeira mudança de direcção? A pequena mancha amarela da 20h35 UTC, parece vir mais de terra.
Continua a chover bem, mas nada que possa comparar a torrencial. Cai certinha, sem vento Passou agora uma pessoa na rua, a pé, sem guarda chuva, a andar nas calminhas.


----------



## Garcia (18 Abr 2016 às 21:55)

Boa noite a todos..

Aqui pelos arredores da Lourinhã, nada de mais.. tem estado a cair uns pingos mas nada de relevante..


----------



## Lousano (18 Abr 2016 às 22:00)

Boa noite.
Por aqui um finalmente um dia sem pingo de chuva e noite de Verão.

Tactual: 21,2°C


----------



## david 6 (18 Abr 2016 às 22:01)

aqui por Lisboa nada de jeito, já deve ter chovido algo porque o chão está molhado mas deve ter sido fraca porque nem dei por isso, estou a ver o jogo do Benfica na Luz também já disseram que estava a chover mas não pareceu nada de especial, está tudo a passar a oeste de Lisboa 

PS: começo da 2ª parte do jogo com alguma chuva, já mostraram as câmaras, mas por este lado nada


----------



## DulceGaranhão (18 Abr 2016 às 22:06)

Almargem do Bispo/ Sintra 30 minutos a chover sem parar tocada a vento, parece que está a abrandar, a minha filha perguntou se é granizo vejam a quantidade que caiu


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2016 às 22:06)

Lousano disse:


> Boa noite.
> Por aqui um finalmente um dia sem pingo de chuva e noite de Verão.
> 
> Tactual: 21,2°C



Temperatura impressionante.


----------



## fsl (18 Abr 2016 às 22:07)

Em Nova-Oeiras caíram 6,4mm até agora.


----------



## DulceGaranhão (18 Abr 2016 às 22:08)

DulceGaranhão disse:


> Almargem do Bispo/ Sintra 30 minutos a chover sem parar tocada a vento, parece que está a abrandar, a minha filha perguntou se é granizo vejam a quantidade que caiu


Correcção 40 minutos a chover e ainda não parou


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2016 às 22:16)

DulceGaranhão disse:


> Correcção 40 minutos a chover e ainda não parou



Não há pluviómetros a funcionar sequer perto de Almargem, é pena. Perto da serra, Colares tem *13 mm* e Galamares *15 mm. *São as estações com maior acumulado hoje até ao momento.

Também a sul da serra de Sintra, estações de Cascais/Alcabideche entre *8mm* e *12 mm*.

A Serra está portanto em princípio a ser o pólo da chuva desta frente, bem bom!


----------



## Lousano (18 Abr 2016 às 22:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> Temperatura impressionante.


Normal nestas situações.

E se aumentar um pouco o vento poderá chegar à tmax do dia.


----------



## Candy (18 Abr 2016 às 22:20)

Continua a chuva moderada. Vento quase nem se sente aqui pelo centro de Peniche. Consigo ver umas folhinhas de uma árvore mexer, mas pouco pouco.



StormRic disse:


> Não há pluviómetros a funcionar sequer perto de Almargem, é pena.


E a estação do Cabo Carvoeiro também é parra que já deu uva! Arranjaram aquilo tudo, mas pelos vistos não ficou bem! Nunca mais tivemos dados. Só debita dados relativos ao vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2016 às 22:38)

StormRic disse:


> .
> 
> A Serra está portanto em princípio a ser o pólo da chuva desta frente, bem bom!



Tem recibo muito água, ontem ate vi água a brotar do alcatrão e calçada (Tapada do Mouco). e afluentes da ribeira de Colares bem nervosos. A serra está um espectáculo.
__________

Estou a ponderar parar de partilhar os dados da netatmo de Alcoitão, dá sempre ideia que acumula menos que as restantes zonas como por exemplo Cascais, isso não faz sentido pois em Alcoitão, Alcabideche chove mais que em Cascais.
Posto isto, vou começar  a partilhar os dados da estação da Abuxarda, Alcabideche igualmente perto de casa e cota 97 m.
*12,5 mm.*
Tem chovido bastante, agora chuvisca.


----------



## DulceGaranhão (18 Abr 2016 às 22:44)

Aqui continua a chover, menos vento agora


----------



## david 6 (18 Abr 2016 às 23:10)

tristeza, fiasco até agora em Lisboa chão tá molhado mas nem dei pela chuva, IPMA nem acumulados tem para esta zona de Lisboa...


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2016 às 23:12)

Finalmente saio beneficiado por estar a oeste, a cereja no bolo era amanhã umas boas celulas na linha de costa.


----------



## Aspvl (18 Abr 2016 às 23:40)

Começa a notar-se a formação de instabilidade no Sul. O radar já mostra uma bela mancha e, segundo o Blitzortung, começa a apresentar alguma actividade eléctrica.
De notar também a célula que se formou a Este de Portalegre, essa já com bastantes descargas!


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Abr 2016 às 23:50)

Estou em viagem, já perto do Montijo avistei agora dois relâmpagos para Norte/Nordeste.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Abr 2016 às 23:50)

A sina é sempre a mesma: quando saio da cidade-natal, há instabilidade.  Aqui por Lisboa, já choveu fraco, sigo com 15,6ºC e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Abr 2016 às 00:11)

Sigo com *17,7°C*. Bela noite de Verão.


----------



## Candy (19 Abr 2016 às 00:11)




----------



## windchill (19 Abr 2016 às 00:27)

Um pequeno time-lapse aqui da margem sul, registado ao fim da tarde!


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Abr 2016 às 00:39)

Aqui ainda choveu bem, acumulado de* 6,1 mm 
*
Aguardemos pela frente de instabilidade às 12h*  *


----------



## criz0r (19 Abr 2016 às 01:20)

Boa noite, o dia de ontem prometeu principalmente ao fim da tarde com um céu fantástico a "chamar" a chuva mas a única coisa que aconteceu foram alguns pingos ao início da noite e nada mais. O céu continua muito carregado mas sem chuva e a temperatura roça o tropical com 17,6ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Abr 2016 às 07:32)

Boas,

Mais umas horas e temos novamente precipitação e quem sabe algo mais.


----------



## Geopower (19 Abr 2016 às 08:40)

bom dia. Céu pouco nublado. 16,3*C. Vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Abr 2016 às 08:49)

Bem, o radar está muito interessante, vou rumar ao Guincho.


----------



## david 6 (19 Abr 2016 às 09:19)

vem ai algo interessante por enquanto ainda não tem actividade eléctrica, mesmo assim também vou me preparar para ir a um spot mais alto


----------



## AMFC (19 Abr 2016 às 09:21)

IPMA lança aviso para centro e sul devido a precipitação forte, trovoada e possibilidade de fenómenos extremos de vento. Válido das 11.00 às 18.00


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Abr 2016 às 09:29)

O radar está muito jeitoso aqui para Cascais... aguardemos!


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Abr 2016 às 09:40)

Já ando por aqui,  o vento está a ficar forte, belas nuvens em aproximação.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Abr 2016 às 10:10)

Caiu agora mesmo chuva torrencial na vila de Cascais... não senti aparato eletrico.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Abr 2016 às 10:17)

Tem chovido torrencialmente , o tamanho  dos pingos  é impressionante. Nada de trovoada.
Formações nebulosas interessantes, tirei algumas fotos.


----------



## lserpa (19 Abr 2016 às 10:20)

Aqui por Carnaxide, não chove desde a madrugada, mas não sei se será por muito tempo...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Firefigther (19 Abr 2016 às 10:22)

Por aqui sol e algumas nuvens


----------



## Firefigther (19 Abr 2016 às 11:01)

Pelo Montijo já pinga


----------



## casr26 (19 Abr 2016 às 11:02)

No Oeste na zona de Cadaval lá vai soprando o vento com maior intensidade mas aqui pouco deve chegar...


----------



## david 6 (19 Abr 2016 às 11:31)

tristeza, ontem à noite tudo a oeste de Lisboa, durante a madrugada quase tudo a este de Lisboa (ao menos deve ter acumulado bem na minha localização ribatejana) e agora que vinha direito a Lisboa, enfraqueceu bastante  ainda só caiu uns pingos..


----------



## Candy (19 Abr 2016 às 11:31)

Bom dia
Chuva torrencial!!!!!


----------



## Tufao André (19 Abr 2016 às 11:57)

Bom dia!
Por aqui a chuva começou fraca com apenas uns pingos, mas agora ja chove bem! O vento sopra moderado a forte de SE, com rajadas bem intensas...
O dia de ontem foi um autentico fiasco! Tudo a passar ao lado, so ficaram uns restos  Enfim a ver se hoje é melhor...


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Abr 2016 às 12:21)

*14,4ºC
3,8 mm*


----------



## AMFC (19 Abr 2016 às 12:25)

Tirando a 6ª passada onde houve meia hora de chuva torrencial, na minha zona todos os restantes dias de instabilidade não passaram de fiascos. Mas nada de novo, nesta época é mesmo uma lotaria. Haja esperança.


----------



## david 6 (19 Abr 2016 às 12:28)

até agora fiasco aqui, caiu mais uns pingos pronto já tá , ao menos na minha localização ribatejana apanhou agora outra boa rega


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Abr 2016 às 12:35)

Aqui estão os registos feitos esta manhã na estrada do Guincho,Cascais.



















Um pequeno video.

Faltou actividade eléctrica.


----------



## Firefigther (19 Abr 2016 às 12:45)

Por aqui sol novamente com algumas nuvens


----------



## TekClub (19 Abr 2016 às 14:04)

por aqui chove e ja fez trovoada...


----------



## Lightning (19 Abr 2016 às 14:09)

Pouca chuva, nenhuma trovoada. Continua o fiasco. Tudo o que se aproxima desta zona dissipa-se ou foge para outro lado...


----------



## Mike26 (19 Abr 2016 às 14:30)

Boa tarde!
Dia para já nublado e algo ventoso, com algumas rajadas mais fortes. *15,2ºC* nesta altura.

________

Haverá alguma hipótese de sermos afectados pela instabilidade que se verifica nesta altura na Madeira ou irá passar a oeste do continente, devido à rotação da depressão? 
http://www.opc.ncep.noaa.gov/lightning/index.php?basin=North Atlantic&geog=Far North&sat=IR&loop=On


----------



## rafathunderstorm (19 Abr 2016 às 14:59)

Cheira me a fiasco cof cof...outra vez


----------



## lserpa (19 Abr 2016 às 15:02)

Pelo sol que por aqui está  acho que por hoje já está feito... Agora poderá é haver uma aumento do vento, derivado à circulação da depressão 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## AMFC (19 Abr 2016 às 15:02)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Cheira me a fiasco cof cof...outra vez



Com quase 99.9% de certezas, o 0,1% fica para alguma surpresa


----------



## Candy (19 Abr 2016 às 15:32)

Por agora o vento está bastante desagradável. Moderado e com rajadas, de sul.
Parece aqueles ventos de verão... estranhos.


----------



## Firefigther (19 Abr 2016 às 15:53)

Por aqui nada de chuva, vento moderado 17º temperatura. Parece que passou ou vai passar tudo ao lado. Curioso é que para a semana as temperaturas para aqui segundo o IPMA vão estar na ordem dos 25, 26º ... será que se vai atingir esses valores ?


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Abr 2016 às 16:29)

*18,1ºC* e sol, tarde agradável.

Enfim, andamos de fiasco em fiasco, amanhã há possibilidade de...fiasco?


----------



## Geopower (19 Abr 2016 às 16:48)

boa tarde. Céu muito nublado com abertas. 18.9ºC. Vento moderado de Sul.


----------



## AMFC (19 Abr 2016 às 16:50)

jonas_87 disse:


> *18,1ºC* e sol, tarde agradável.
> 
> Enfim, andamos de fiasco em fiasco, amanhã há possibilidade de...fiasco?




Segundo o IPMA será emitido aviso laranja para a possibilidade de fiasco


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Abr 2016 às 16:58)

Boas!
Que aviso amarelo tão bem posto...
O céu está pouco nublado e a temperatura vai nos *18,5°C.*


----------



## Geiras (19 Abr 2016 às 17:27)

Só sou eu a achar que aquela mancha nebulosa a Sudoeste ainda nos vai trazer fruta à noite?


----------



## lserpa (19 Abr 2016 às 17:29)

Creio que haverá probabilidade para a ocorrência de aguaceiros mais logo, mas não me parece ser algo significativo 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Abr 2016 às 17:33)

Geiras disse:


> Só sou eu a achar que aquela mancha nebulosa a Sudoeste ainda nos vai trazer fruta à noite?


Penso que ainda chega mais cedo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Abr 2016 às 20:08)

Por aqui a madrugada foi de chuva, e por volta do meio-dia choveu cerca de 15 minutos de forma torrencial.
O vento moderado soprou também durante a tarde, embora agora já esteja mais calmo.
Os terrenos estão completamente alagados, não vai ser tão cedo que consigo meter as batatas na terra.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Abr 2016 às 20:26)

Eu a pensar que a tempestade chegava às 12h e estava um dia ameno e sereno, com o céu nublado... 

Mínima de *12,9ºC* ao meio-dia, máxima de *16,8ºC*. Acumulado de* 2,5 mm *


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Abr 2016 às 20:38)

Boas!
Sigo com *17,3°C*. A máxima ainda chegou aos *19,2°C*. Não me lembro de um fiasco tão grande como o de hoje... Isto só prova que este tipo de eventos são bastante imprevisíveis. Veremos o que o dia de amanhã nos traz...


----------



## thunderstorm87 (19 Abr 2016 às 20:39)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Sigo com *17,3°C*. A máxima ainda chegou aos *19,2°C*. Não me lembro de um fiasco tão grande como o de hoje... Isto só prova que este tipo de eventos são bastante imprevisíveis. Veremos o que o dia de amanhã nos traz...



Mesmo a sério.Autêntico fiasco por aqui.Tudo ao lado.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Abr 2016 às 21:28)

*14,6ºC*
Esta tarde observei que a ribeira que desagua no guincho, corre água, uma raridade, pois por norma a mesma ribeira vai perdendo agua infiltrando-se no solo de calcareo na zona da Charneca. A ribeira cortou o passadiço da praia do Guincho, ficou submerso, formou-se uma grande lagoa, é a 1ª vez que tal acontece neste Inverno/ Primavera.
É sem dúvida uma boa maneira de ver se tem chovido muito na zona, isto foi me dito ha muitos anos por um familiar.
Entretanto, com os bons mm de ontem, a ribeira do Cabreiro apresenta um grande caudal, e agua limpida, lá estão as nascentes da serra ao rubro.
_________

O ECMWF mete trovoada para amanhã, enfim...


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Abr 2016 às 00:17)

Boas noites!
Ainda está quentinho, sigo com *15,9°C*. O céu está a ficar cada vez mais nublado.
A depressão já teve melhor aspecto. Está no leito da sua morte...




Vamos lá ver se aquelas células a sul/sudoeste chegam cá com força...


----------



## thunderstorm87 (20 Abr 2016 às 00:22)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas noites!
> Ainda está quentinho, sigo com *15,9°C*. O céu está a ficar cada vez mais nublado.
> A depressão já teve melhor aspecto. Está no leito da sua morte...
> 
> ...


Era bom era se ca chegassem


----------



## João Pedro (20 Abr 2016 às 00:36)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Caiu agora mesmo chuva torrencial na vila de Cascais... não senti aparato eletrico.


um bocado tarde mas... ainda bem que não sentiste!  Era mau sinal!


----------



## david 6 (20 Abr 2016 às 00:43)

por Lisboa fiasco até agora, nem estou a falar fiasco de trovoadas estou a falar fiasco de chuva, mal vi chuva..., o que vale é que na minha outra localização ribatejana pelo que tenho reparado tem chovido lá bem senão fosse isso eu estava , mas enfim veremos o dia de amanhã por agora tudo calmo


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2016 às 00:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aqui estão os registos feitos esta manhã na estrada do Guincho,Cascais.



 que grandes fotos e chuvada em vídeo! É incrível que aqui só tenha dado *0,3 mm* o dia todo, descontando 1 mm que caíu de madrugada. Desta vez tenho que falar em fiasco carcavelense...  continuo à espera de uma trovoada das antigas (estilo 2014).


----------



## criz0r (20 Abr 2016 às 02:12)

Boa noite, embora tivesse um acumulado de 7mm fruto dos aguaceiros fortes que por aqui passaram na madrugada de ontem, a manhã e o restante dia foram bons mas apenas para ver umas belas formações, não passou disso e de algum calor durante a tarde. Tudo calmo por aqui neste momento e com 13,9ºC.


----------



## Geopower (20 Abr 2016 às 08:42)

bom dia. Céu muito nublado. 14,5*C. Vento fraco.


----------



## lserpa (20 Abr 2016 às 08:50)

O ipma prevê a passagem de 2 linhas de instabilidade... Veremos o que nos reserva 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## rafathunderstorm (20 Abr 2016 às 09:13)

Esta noite foram os amiguinhos do sul a ter sorte. ..
Quando chegará a nossa?


----------



## rozzo (20 Abr 2016 às 10:16)

cúmulos a crescer bem a norte de Lisboa


----------



## lserpa (20 Abr 2016 às 10:58)

Pela zona de Lisboa já se encontram alguns TCUs com base a 2000fts, há a probabilidade também para o surgimento de alguns CBs, associado a isso há igualmente a probabilidade para aguaceiros pontualmente fortes e acompanhados de trovoada, agora é seguir por radar... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Geiras (20 Abr 2016 às 11:18)

Muita palha por Sintra. Alguma trovoada no interior já.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Abr 2016 às 12:01)

Palha mesmo, não muito longe, no concelho de Mafra nascem algumas células e seguem para norte.


----------



## Firefigther (20 Abr 2016 às 12:22)

Bom dia . Pelo Montijo agora já chove.


----------



## Firefigther (20 Abr 2016 às 12:31)

Bela bátega de agua pelo Montijo


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Abr 2016 às 12:52)

Chuvada com algum granizo no Montijo.


----------



## Geiras (20 Abr 2016 às 12:58)

De facto começam a surgir algumas células, altura em que a temperatura se torna amena e favorável.
Durante a tarde continuarão a surgir células, rumo ao interior.


----------



## david 6 (20 Abr 2016 às 13:26)

acho que vou ali à zona do Vasco da Gama para ver a vista do outro lado do Tejo, os aguaceiros estão todos a passar em fila do outro lado, talvez tenha boa vista


----------



## lserpa (20 Abr 2016 às 13:29)

Está qualquer coisa assim para esses lados... Conto um cumulunimbo e os restantes ainda são "congestus" 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (20 Abr 2016 às 13:30)

ok faltou a foto... Lol


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Abr 2016 às 13:43)

Boas!
Sigo com 18,1°C e céu bastante nublado por nuvens altas das células. Vai ser difícil chegar alguma célula a esta zona, tendo em conta que o mar está desprovido delas e as mais potentes encontram-se no interior, mas enfim ainda temos o resto do dia...


----------



## lserpa (20 Abr 2016 às 13:49)

Sim, creio que para estes lados vamos ficar a ver... Vê-se um corredor de Torres em desenvolvimento lá para os lados da península de Setúbal e seguem. Para NE. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Abr 2016 às 15:42)

Boa tarde. Aguaceiro forte e persistente...


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Abr 2016 às 15:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa tarde. Aguaceiro forte e persistente...


Passa a chuva torrencial!


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Abr 2016 às 16:36)

Boa tarde!
Sigo com *19,4°C*, céu pouco nublado e vento moderado. A máxima chegou aos *19,7°C*.
Enfim, mais um belo fiasco . Já não vejo chover desde segunda à noite...e apesar de tudo, nunca tinha visto os modelos a falharem tanto e claro que falo pelo pessoal do distrito de Lisboa. 
Não espero mais chuva nos próximos dias...
Que venha o solinho.


----------



## AMFC (20 Abr 2016 às 16:44)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Sigo com *19,4°C*, céu pouco nublado e vento moderado. A máxima chegou aos *19,7°C*.
> Enfim, mais um belo fiasco . Já não vejo chover desde segunda à noite...e apesar de tudo, nunca tinha visto os modelos a falharem tanto e claro que falo pelo pessoal do distrito de Lisboa.
> Não espero mais chuva nos próximos dias...
> Que venha o solinho.



Com a previsão de sol nos próximos dias temos mais hipóteses de chuva e trovoada para a nossa zona.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (20 Abr 2016 às 16:46)

Por aqui segue assim...





Algumas nunvens com algum desenvolvimento a serem tapadas por nunvens mais baixas.
Trovoada já só acredito se vir com os meus proprios olhos, ja nao vou com probabilidades


----------



## david 6 (20 Abr 2016 às 17:14)

fui dar um salto à zona do vasco da gama e a vista dos aguaceiros era deste género












entretanto outro fiasco em Lisboa, que evento fiasco gigante na zona de Lisboa pelo menos, mesmo na segunda à noite a chuva que vi fui chuva fraca, fiasco enorme, ao menos lá para Coruche aquilo tem chovido todos os dias, menos mal...


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Abr 2016 às 17:17)

Volta a chover... tempo muito escuro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Abr 2016 às 17:48)

Desde as 16:30, que começou a chover e a ouvir-se a trovoada.
Agora está a chover torrencialmente, e caiu aqui bem perto uma descarga, pode ser que mais logo apareça no mapa do IPMA.
As estrada parecem um autentico"mar".
O eco amarelo-laranja mete respeito sobre Torres Novas.
Os relampagos "rasgam" o céu.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Abr 2016 às 18:14)

Novo aguaceiro torrencial, mas desta vez mais curto...


----------



## DaniFR (20 Abr 2016 às 18:26)

Tarde de aguaceiros.

Neste momento não chove, mas ouve-se trovoada ao longe.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Abr 2016 às 20:11)

Bem que fiasco esta semana, ainda prevêem mais aguaceiros até sexta mas, pelo andar disto, não deve ser nada. Nós pelo menos sabemos que a probabilidade de chover era pouca, mas as pessoas que apenas olham para a previsão a 3 dias, e vêem um ícone de aguaceiros devem levar o chapéu de chuva a passear... 

Máxima: *17,2ºC*
Mínima: *11,9ºC
*
Para a semana isto vai aquecer, sempre acima de 20ºC, bom para tentar baixar a anomalia da máxima.


----------



## miguel (20 Abr 2016 às 20:21)

Aqui em Setúbal relato nada lol nem choveu hoje e ontem apenas 2,0mm, não fosse ter ido hoje caçar para o interior não tinha visto nada, assim sempre deu para ver trovoada mas muito fraca


----------



## Toby (20 Abr 2016 às 20:22)

DaniFR disse:


> Tarde de aguaceiros.
> 
> Neste momento não chove, mas ouve-se trovoada ao longe.



Boa noite,
Tem uma estação Blitzortung?
Espero para mim a versão “blue”


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Abr 2016 às 21:02)

Por aqui esta noite de lua cheia, segue um pouco encoberta, e os grilos fazem-se ouvir.
A trovoada, fez disparar os quadros electricos de algumas casas, e fez com que muitos candeeiros da estrada, não voltassem a acender hoje, provavelmente foi do impacto da trovoada, não ter "caído" muito longe, a descarga.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Abr 2016 às 21:06)

Por aqui nada mais, nada menos, que um céu nublado com abertas chato e repetitivo com vento moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Abr 2016 às 22:45)

Boas noites,

*14,3ºC*

Esta manhã no vale do Cabreiro.
O vento foi de ferias, tem soprado moderado, o que equivale a nulo comparativamente aquelas tardes noites de nortada violenta.
Vamos la ver como será esta época da nortada, a do ano passado foi das piores dos ultimos anos.







Entretanto, uma das varias nascentes recentemente reactivada graças às chuvas das ultima semana, esta localiza-se na Charneca.






Não deve chover practicamente mais nada ate ao final do mês, mas isso não é problema, a media mensal foi atingida.
Continuo a não ver calor nenhum, pelo menos para a minha zona.


----------



## Candy (21 Abr 2016 às 00:25)

Boas,
Acho que vou levar com um pé de água já já a seguir!


----------



## Candy (21 Abr 2016 às 01:01)

E pronto... Chove!


----------



## Geopower (21 Abr 2016 às 07:06)

bom dia. Caiu agora um aguaceiro.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (21 Abr 2016 às 07:51)

Bom dia.
Por aqui sigo assim.









Penso que seja um cogumelo.


----------



## Geopower (21 Abr 2016 às 08:38)

Neste momento céu muito nublado. Nuvens com algum desenvolvimento vertical à volta de Lisboa. 14,6*C. Vento fraco.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Abr 2016 às 08:47)

Teve a chover bem na minha zona, estão poças em todo o lado e fresco.


----------



## david 6 (21 Abr 2016 às 11:20)

esta noite choveu em Lisboa ou fui eu que estava a sonhar?  há acumulados em Lisboa às 6h utc


----------



## lserpa (21 Abr 2016 às 12:13)

E pelos vistos volta a chover 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (21 Abr 2016 às 12:40)

Aqui choveu de madrugada e acumulou 3,4mm

Temperatura agora de 17,2ºC e vai brilhando o sol


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Abr 2016 às 13:37)

Boa tarde. Começam agora os primeiros aguaceiros do dia...


----------



## Portugal Storms (21 Abr 2016 às 16:44)

Boa tarde, caiu bem esta manhã...A caminho de Palmela por volta das 8:20 apanhei chuva forte e Setúbal acredito que tenha levado também um bom "banho" .


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Abr 2016 às 21:01)

Aqui o dia foi de algum sol, embora que ainda tímido, devido ás nuvens.
Pouco depois das 16 horas ainda começou a chuviscar, mas mal molhou o chão.
A acumulação de água no solo é tanta, que á cerca de uns 8 dias rebentou-me uma nascente debaixo da parede de casa, já abri lá um buraco, e já aqui veio os técnicos, e confirmaram com recurso a reagentes, e disseram que a água não é da rede pública, que tanto jeito me dava no verão, para regar.
O buraco deve conter cerca de uns 25 litros, e leva menos de meia hora a encher novamente, até se ve a água a nascer.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Abr 2016 às 21:28)

Passaram algumas células pela minha zona, mas como foi muito localizado apenas acumulou *0,5 mm 
*
Mínima de* 12,3ºC*
Máxima de *16,8ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Abr 2016 às 00:01)

Alguma chuva ao início da manhã, depois algum sol. Á tarde depressa encobriu com um mix de nuvens médias e altas. Temperatura sempre agradável até agora de noite. Mínima de 11,8ºC e máxima de 16,2ºC. Actual de 14,1ºC (estação do Técnico).


----------



## criz0r (22 Abr 2016 às 01:44)

Boa noite, ontem fui surpreendido ao início da manhã por dois aguaceiros moderados que ainda assim acumularam 1,2mm. De resto o dia esteve sempre muito nublado e bastante ameaçador mas não choveu mais. O céu continua encoberto e com 14,7ºC de momento.


----------



## Geopower (22 Abr 2016 às 08:50)

bom dia. Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas. 15,8*C.


----------



## AMFC (22 Abr 2016 às 09:24)

Curiosa aquela zona de instabilidade a sudoeste, será que ainda vamos ter direito a alguns aguaceiros por cá ? O radar deixa algumas esperanças.


----------



## lserpa (22 Abr 2016 às 10:31)

Não me parece... Se repares, o tefigrama  de Lisboa mostra aos níveis baixos e médios cisalhamento... Portanto, não haverá condições para desenvolvimento vertical... É possível ver este mesmo cisalhamento a olho nu "requer alguma prática" neste caso... Se houver precipitação, será apenas estratiforme. A não ser que haja uma súbita alteração do padrão.... Penso eu de que 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (22 Abr 2016 às 10:32)

tanta treta e esqueci-me do tefigrama Lolol 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## rafathunderstorm (22 Abr 2016 às 10:40)

lserpa disse:


> Não me parece... Se repares, o tefigrama  de Lisboa mostra aos níveis baixos e médios cisalhamento... Portanto, não haverá condições para desenvolvimento vertical... É possível ver este mesmo cisalhamento a olho nu "requer alguma prática" neste caso... Se houver precipitação, será apenas estratiforme. A não ser que haja uma súbita alteração do padrão.... Penso eu de que
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



Como se vê isso do cisalhamento e o que significa na prática?


----------



## lserpa (22 Abr 2016 às 10:47)

Cisalhamento é a divergência de massas de ar.
Para que se formem células, não pode haver cisalhamento l, caso contrário os cúmulos são decapitados... O ar tem que convergir todo mais ou menos para o mesmo lado e mais ou a mesma velocidade. 
Para veres isso, no lado direito do tefigrama tem uma coluna com indicadores de vento, o qual é notável divergência nas camadas de ar. No lado esquerdo e se acompanhares as linhas horizontais é possível verificar a altitude. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (22 Abr 2016 às 10:50)

Pode ser também chamado de wind-shear (nome em inglês) faz uma pesquisa na net e saberás muito mais 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## AMFC (22 Abr 2016 às 11:02)

Obrigado pela explicação, disso percebo pouco, mas sei que por exemplo se houver wind shear é um factor importante para impedir o desenvolvimento de tempestades tropicais, estou correcto ?


----------



## miguel (22 Abr 2016 às 13:44)

Boas

Mínima de 12,5ºC

Agora céu encoberto por nuvens altas e algumas médias...temperatura bastante amena 20,6ºC


----------



## Portugal Storms (22 Abr 2016 às 13:58)

Boa tarde,

E eis que por Palmela começou a pingar...
Temperatura atual: *22.5ºC*


----------



## david 6 (22 Abr 2016 às 16:52)

quando abalei de Lisboa estava a cair uns pingos grossos, a meio do caminho apanhei mais uns pingos, cheguei agora à Fajarda e está a cair uns pingos grossos também com céu estranho, a meio do caminho quando passei por baixo desta zona estava bastante interessante, estou com 21.7ºC


----------



## david 6 (22 Abr 2016 às 18:11)

chove fraco


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Abr 2016 às 18:17)

Tarde estranha, desde as 13h que caem chuviscos de pingos grossos intermitentes, às vezes passa a chuva fraca. Nenhuma estação foi capaz de acumular. 

Dia abafado de* 18,8ºC* e mínima de *11,3ºC
*
Uma semana um pouco apática. 

Já não se vê chuva nos modelos, só quinta com a passagem de uma depressão fraca é que pode trazer algo.


----------



## miguel (22 Abr 2016 às 19:53)

Aqui vai pingando umas vezes menos outras mais mas nem deu ainda para acumular nada...

Máxima de 20,6ºC

Agora estão 16,4ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Abr 2016 às 20:40)

Por aqui o dia foi ameno, mas agora para o final da tarde, o céu começou a ficar encoberto.
A máxima quase bateu nos 21ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Abr 2016 às 22:02)

Boas,

Por aqui chegou acumular: *0,5 mm.*
Estou sem dados de temperatura máxima, continuo com problemas no RS, mas posso indicar que estava mais calor em Alcabideche do que em Cascais, estava um bafo valente às 13horas.

Bela noticia, a estação do Pai do Vento, Alcabideche voltou ao activo, estação muito importante na monitorização do vendaval aqui da zona.
Espero que o proprietário tenha conseguido ultrapassar os problemas constantes de perda de sinal da estação.
https://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAA12#history

A partir de hoje vou fazer uma pequena analise, comparar a rajada máxima diária entre esta estação e estação do cabo da raso, depois publicarei os dados. Tenho ideia que esta zona , por  vezes tem valores de rajada mais alto que o raso.


----------



## criz0r (23 Abr 2016 às 01:43)

Boa noite, e chove fraco mas certinho desde o início da noite por aqui, deve ser a despedida da chuva antes da Primavera. Temperatura nos 13,9ºC.


----------



## jorgeanimal (23 Abr 2016 às 09:50)

Engraçado que daqui da praia da areia branca vê-se as berlengas com uma faixa de nuvens por cima.

Edit; que entretanto já se dissiparam


----------



## Geiras (23 Abr 2016 às 09:51)

jonas_87 então que aconteceu?


----------



## miguel (23 Abr 2016 às 11:23)

Boas

Mínima de 13,2ºC

A madrugada foi de chuviscos que renderam 0,8mm o que faz este mês um total de 57,6mm

Agora céu nublado com tendência a ir melhorando, temperatura de 19,0ºC e 70%Hr com vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Abr 2016 às 16:08)

Geiras disse:


> jonas_87 então que aconteceu?



Estou achar os valores um pouco acima do normal, mas tenho que esperar mais uns dias para confirmar, embora saiba que aqui aquece bem quando está tempo de SO.
_____________

Neste momento *17,7ºC* e nortada moderada a forte, bastou o céu limpar para ela aparecer.
Ontem falei na estação do Pai do Vento...encontra-se novamente off, assim fica difícil.


----------



## david 6 (23 Abr 2016 às 20:11)

máxima de 21.9ºC

por do sol por aqui:


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Abr 2016 às 20:40)

O pôr do sol foi magnífico, já não via esta cor vermelha-arosada há muito tempo! Tentei tirar fotos mas tive que fazer tudo tão rápido que não têm assim muita qualidade. Depois posto. 

Máxima de *21,3ºC*
Mínima de *12,4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Abr 2016 às 20:56)

Boas,
13,9ºC

Bela nortada que apareceu por aqui, ate se formou capacete na serra, rajadas fortes  aqui, e principalmente no Cabreiro.
Não esperava tanto vento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Abr 2016 às 21:02)

Por aqui o dia foi ameno, e hoje já dava vontade para andar de t-shirt na rua, mas deve-se ter sempre um casaco á mão quando começa a entardecer.
Hoje já deu para fazer alguns trabalhos relacionados com a jardinagem e agricultura.
Este calor de ontem e de hoje, já começa a secar bem os terrenos que estejam sem ervas.


----------



## criz0r (24 Abr 2016 às 03:25)

Boa noite, o dia de ontem foi bem quentinho mas a nebulosidade durante a tarde e o vento que soprou moderado por vezes forte não permitiu que a temperatura subisse mais do que os 21ºC de máxima que tenho desde o início do ano. 
Os próximos dias prometem trazer já a Primavera de vez com uma acalmia do vento e as temperaturas por sua vez a dispararem. A partir de amanhã e até 3ª feira estarei ausente para o Alto Alentejo no Gavião e tentarei reportar a partir de lá .
Céu limpo, vento fraco e 13,1ºC por aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Abr 2016 às 10:24)

Ontem, a norte da Roca.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Abr 2016 às 11:25)

Por aqui o dia acordou logo com sol, e segue já bem quente por esta hora.
mínima: 12.8ºC
actual: 18ºC


----------



## miguel (24 Abr 2016 às 12:54)

Dia de sol e calor! já estão 22,1ºC e vai superar de longe os 22,6ºC de ontem...


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Abr 2016 às 12:56)

*18,4ºC* e vento moderado.

Cascais segue mais  quente, como é natural, *20,3ºC*.

Logo espero aceleração do vento.


----------



## miguel (24 Abr 2016 às 13:32)

Já estão uns quase abrasadores  23,7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Abr 2016 às 14:08)

*17,4ºC.*
A máxima está feita: *18,6ºC*


----------



## Mike26 (24 Abr 2016 às 14:20)

Boa tarde a todos!
Máxima de hoje atingiu os *21,2ºC *por volta das 13h15. A temperatura tem vindo a oscilar ligeiramente desde as 12h30, estando nesta altura nos *20,5ºC.*
Vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (24 Abr 2016 às 15:00)

Aqui estão 24,1ºC que é a máxima até ao momento


----------



## Rachie (24 Abr 2016 às 15:22)

Por aqui estava um lindo dia de sol mas começou a entrar nebulosidade. 20.1 e a subir mas já esteve nos 20.5. Mínima foi de 12.7.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Abr 2016 às 16:49)

Neste momento, o capacete da serra está algures à cota 460 mts, conseguindo apenas tapar a Peninha.
Com a nortada a ficar mais intensa nas próximas horas, a diminuição da temperatura/aumento da humidade fará a cota baixar.


----------



## david 6 (24 Abr 2016 às 18:02)

hoje fui terminar a caminhada a Fátima, desde o fim de Alcanena até Fátima, aqui ficam duas fotos da Serra de Aire da parte mais alta, a primeira quando iamos a subir para atravessa-la e a segunda já do outro lado da mesma zona da serra mas da parte de trás, de referir que de manhã esteve quase sempre céu limpo até que começou a surgir as primeiras nuvens mesmo por cima do topo da Aire e a partir dai foi aparecendo bastantes nuvens











entretanto por aqui minima de *9.2ºC* e máxima: *23.9ºC*


----------



## miguel (24 Abr 2016 às 18:18)

Máxima de hoje e do ano *25,2ºC*

Agora estão 22,2ºC e vento nulo


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Abr 2016 às 18:22)

Dia bom para passear, fui para a Costa da Caparica e as pessoas já começavam a aproveitar os primeiros dias de praia. 
Cheguei a registar temperatura de 23,5ºC onde o vento não corria.

*21,2ºC* no Cacém e *23,2ºC* na Amadora
Mínima de *10,6ºC
*
Cada vez que vou ao paredão da Costa da Caparica fico ainda mais surpreendido com a quantidade de estruturas em quase devoluto da Polis. Ferro e madeira sem dúvida que são a melhor combinação para a praia  Ao menos cobriam o ferro com um metal menos oxidável. Pelo menos a areia não foi toda comida, mas existem escadas suspensas. Já o passadiço continua com areia, como é normal, visto que estar a metros do mar. Até se formam mini-dunas entre o passadiço principal e o de madeira (que está completamente destruído). Se dessem espaço ao mar, isso é que era de valor...


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Abr 2016 às 20:33)

Nortada moderada a forte, já com rajadas intensas.
O interior aquece, a nortada acelera. 
*14,2ºC
*
Extremos térmicos: *12,1ºC / 18,4ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Abr 2016 às 20:42)

Pôr do sol aproxima-se das 20h30, já estamos nas 13 horas e meia de luz solar. 

Aqui fica o de ontem, sem edições, apenas com as definições da câmara:


----------



## DaniFR (24 Abr 2016 às 21:34)

Boa noite

Finalmente, já estamos a ter uns dias mais primaveris, com sol e temperaturas amenas. Vamos lá ver se ainda dá para recuperar o tempo perdido na agricultura. 

Temperatura actual: *14,8ºC*

Máxima: *23,8ºC*
Mínima: *10,6ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Abr 2016 às 23:19)

Boas!
Sigo com *15,4°C*. A máxima chegou aos *21,1°C*. 
O sol resolveu reaparecer com força. Já se nota bem que estamos na Primavera e com ela vêm as melgas a acordarem-nos de madrugada. Preparem-se! 
Alguns cumulus andaram a passear durante a tarde mas a brisa marítima resolveu limpar tudo já para o final do dia.


----------



## david 6 (25 Abr 2016 às 11:15)

já vou com *20.9ºC*


----------



## david 6 (25 Abr 2016 às 13:02)

*24.3ºC*


----------



## miguel (25 Abr 2016 às 13:05)

O dia segue quente, estão 24,7ºC e já foi aos 25,2ºC que foi a máxima de ontem. O vento é nulo, está um lindo dia de quase Verão


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Abr 2016 às 13:16)

Boas,
Finalmente algum calor com céu limpo.
Sigo com *20,0ºC*, a temperatura já foi aos *21,3ºC*


----------



## david 6 (25 Abr 2016 às 15:38)

*25.5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Abr 2016 às 17:40)

Boa tarde,

Extremos térmicos: *11,9ºC* / *21,2ºC*

Agora, vento moderado e *19,0ºC
______________

Rede IPMA - Temperatura 16h
Valdonas, Tomar* a liderar com *27,0ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Abr 2016 às 18:32)

Nortada moderada a forte.
*17,0ºC*
A serra segue com capacete, mais uma boa dose de humidade.


----------



## david 6 (25 Abr 2016 às 20:15)

minima: *8ºC*
maxima: *25.5ºC*
actual de 18.6ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Abr 2016 às 21:16)

Máxima: *27,4ºC *no Cacém,* 25,2ºC *na Amadora
Mínima: *9,9ºC*

Acho os 27ºC um bocado anormal, mas foi registado no exato momento em que o vento era nulo e na hora de maior calor, por isso... Depois chegou o vento moderado a quebrar a máxima e a temperatura pelas 15h30 já estava nos* 20ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Abr 2016 às 21:38)

Boa noite!
Sigo ainda com *17,1°C*. A máxima chegou aos *21,9°C *(a mais alta deste ano) e o céu esteve todo o dia limpo/pouco nublado. Já não aguento andar de calças na rua...
Começam a crescer as folhas nas árvores e tenho notado o aumento do acasalamento entre pombos, tendo o prazer de ter visto 6 só esta semana.


----------



## DaniFR (25 Abr 2016 às 21:53)

Boa noite

Temperatura actual: *13,4ºC*

Máxima: *25,3ºC*
Mínima: *6,8ºC*


----------



## Geiras (26 Abr 2016 às 10:34)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Máxima: *27,4ºC *no Cacém,* 25,2ºC *na Amadora
> Mínima: *9,9ºC*
> 
> Acho os 27ºC um bocado anormal, mas foi registado no exato momento em que o vento era nulo e na hora de maior calor, por isso... Depois chegou o vento moderado a quebrar a máxima e a temperatura pelas 15h30 já estava nos* 20ºC*



Exacto. O facto do vento estar nulo, é suficiente para que, um sensor em condições deficientes de instalação, em ventilação, registe valores anómalos e inflacionados.


----------



## Maria Papoila (26 Abr 2016 às 10:39)

Bom dia,
Fim de semana prolongado com sol a sorrir, bastante vento no mar com águas bem transparentes e bem frias. Inacreditavelmente apanhei um fantástico banho de sol e outro, ainda melhor, de mar na praia do peixe  Tenho de tirar um foto para todos verem porque a diferença é enorme desde o ano passado - para não falar da recordação de infância. Está com tanta, mas tanta, areia. Ribeira d'Ilhas também tem bastante areia e os calhaus estão tapados dando ligação para o Ali BaBa na maré vazia. As cores de Primavera estão de volta e há centenas de andorinhas e outros passarinhos que eu não seu o nome. Melhor estação do ano 





p.s. Então na próxima semana vêm de lá 30º?


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Abr 2016 às 10:59)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Bom dia,
> Fim de semana prolongado com sol a sorrir, bastante vento no mar com águas bem transparentes e bem frias. Inacreditavelmente apanhei um fantástico banho de sol e outro, ainda melhor, de mar na praia do peixe  Tenho de tirar um foto para todos verem porque a diferença é enorme desde o ano passado - para não falar da recordação de infância. Está com tanta, mas tanta, areia. Ribeira d'Ilhas também tem bastante areia e os calhaus estão tapados dando ligação para o Ali BaBa na maré vazia. As cores de Primavera estão de volta e há centenas de andorinhas e outros passarinhos que eu não seu o nome. Melhor estação do ano
> 
> 
> ...



Verdade, no outro dia andei pela  praia da Adraga e fiquei surpreendido com a quantidade massiva de areia.
O inverno foi soft em termos de mar,mais um, e ainda bem.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Abr 2016 às 21:19)

Boa noite,

Extremos térmicos: *11,1ºC* / *18,2ºC*
__________

Ontem de manhã, na serra.
Resolvi subir a um cume perto da Tapada do Saldanha, são 58 metros de altura a partir da estrada, que perfaz os 456 metros de cota máxima.
Por aquilo que vi no google earth, o @StormRic já la esteve a tirar fotos, tem uma vista soberba.

Perspectiva Este, Pena e Cruz Alta lado a lado , rondam os 530 metros de alitude, os dois cumes mais altos da serra de Sintra, embora a Cruz Alta seja mais alta, dá para ver na foto.







Perspectiva sul:






Apesar da altitude relativamente elevada, estava bem ameno e o vento era fraco, ainda assim notei as ervas molhadas, certamente relacionado com o capacete dissipado horas antes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Abr 2016 às 21:52)

Por aqui o dia de ontem e hoje foram amenos, mas hoje ao final da tarde já se notou algum arrefecimento.
Hoje o dia acordou com nevoeiro em alguns vales.
As sementeiras de milho não vão começar ainda tão depressa, aqui pela zona da Golegã, porque os terrenos de aluviões, estão completamente alagados, mas os restantes terrenos que não estão submersos já começam a secar bem depressa.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Abr 2016 às 22:38)

Boas!
A máxima chegou aos *20,7°C* e a mínima, junto ao solo, aos *13,6°C*. Alguns cirrus apareceram durante o dia. Por enquanto sigo com *15,8°C* e sente-se o cheiro a terra molhada. Vamos ver o que esta frente (se é que podemos dar esse nome) nos traz...


----------



## Geopower (26 Abr 2016 às 22:49)

boa noite. Por Telheiras 14,5ºC. Noite ventosa: vento moderado de NW.


----------



## Mike26 (27 Abr 2016 às 00:10)

Tiagolco disse:


> Vamos ver o que esta frente (se é que podemos dar esse nome) nos traz...



Mas está previsto chover alguma coisa nos próximos dias? Já dei uma olhadela nos modelos e não vejo nada


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Abr 2016 às 09:14)

Mike26 disse:


> Mas está previsto chover alguma coisa nos próximos dias? Já dei uma olhadela nos modelos e não vejo nada


O ipma prevê a possibilidade de chuva fraca a partir da tarde, portanto...


----------



## Maria Papoila (27 Abr 2016 às 09:22)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês céu azul mas nuvens finas a passear devagar ao sabor de vento fraco. A Auriol marca 13º.

p.s. Ontem, depois de uma tarde radiosa com muitas sandálias a passear na Av. da Liberdade, arrefeceu imenso ao final do dia.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Abr 2016 às 10:28)

Bom dia a todos. É chuva a chegar no radar, ou é virga?


----------



## miguel (27 Abr 2016 às 12:26)

Boas

mínima de 12,9ºC

Dia de nuvens altas e sol, não vai chover nada hoje nem nos próximos dias..mas para a semana promete 

A temperatura sim desceu um pouco, estão 16,9ºc a máxima hoje foi aos 19,0ºC até ao momento


----------



## Mike26 (27 Abr 2016 às 17:13)

Por aqui confirma-se a previsão do IPMA, vai pingando ligeiramente nesta altura


----------



## Mike26 (27 Abr 2016 às 17:54)

Continua a chover de forma relativamente moderada, pingas algo grossas. Já deu para molhar bem o chão. Confesso que por esta não esperava


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Abr 2016 às 18:00)

Não estava à espera. Choveu bem por instantes mas agora diminuiu de intensidade. O vento também se faz sentir.
*19°C*.


----------



## Geopower (27 Abr 2016 às 18:06)

estão a cair uns pingos dispersos. 17.4ºC. Vento fraco de NW.


----------



## lserpa (27 Abr 2016 às 18:08)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não estava à espera. Choveu bem por instantes mas agora diminuiu de intensidade. O vento também se faz sentir.
> *19°C*.


Wow!! Juro que nem me apercebi!! Está mesmo a pingar!!


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Abr 2016 às 18:12)

lserpa disse:


> Wow!! Juro que nem me apercebi!! Está mesmo a pingar!!


Deve ter durado uns 2 segundos. 
Já deu para matar saudades da chuva.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Abr 2016 às 21:57)

Boas noites,

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *12,4ºC */ *17,0ºC
*
Sábado regressa o vendaval, em particular aqui para a zona.
Domingo até Quarta alguma lestada e por consequência fará algum calor, no interior promete passar dos *30ºC*.
_______________

Ontem, a estação da *Praia da Rainha, Almada* registou uma bela mínima:  *4,6ºC*
Aquela inversão térmica é mesmo peculiar.


----------



## Geopower (28 Abr 2016 às 08:39)

bom dia. Céu muito nublado com abertas. 15,4*C. Vento fraco.


----------



## Maria Papoila (28 Abr 2016 às 09:15)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês céu azul, bastantes nuvens e o termómetro marca 13º



jonas_87 disse:


> ...Sábado regressa o vendaval...


Três estrelas no Windguru. É um escândalo


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Abr 2016 às 11:07)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Bom dia,
> Aqui no Marquês céu azul, bastantes nuvens e o termómetro marca 13º
> 
> 
> Três estrelas no Windguru. É um escândalo



Em contrapartida, os modelos têm carregado no calor para litoral, a lestada vai trabalhar bem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Abr 2016 às 21:21)

Por aqui o dia foi ameno, mas as noites ainda continum frescas. Os solos que estejam sem ervas já estão duros, que parecem pedra.
Mínima: 10.5°C


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Abr 2016 às 22:03)

Boa noite,
Extremos térmicos: *11,9ºC* / *16,6ºC*
Felizmente o problema do RS foi ultrapassado.
_______

O Foreca/Ecmwf passou-se... 29ºC de temperatura máxima  bela corrente de leste aqui para o litoral.


----------



## criz0r (29 Abr 2016 às 00:51)

Boa noite, esta "Primavera" até tem sido razoável por aqui nem muito quente nem muito fria. Vamos ver se para a semana temos ai o calor em força de volta ou se os modelos cortam um pouco esse panorama, de qualquer maneira estaremos já em Maio que por si é quase sempre um mês muito quente. Tudo calmo por aqui com céu limpo, sem vento e 14,4ºC.


----------



## Geopower (29 Abr 2016 às 08:39)

bom dia. 14,6*C. Vento fraco. Céu encoberto por nuvens altas.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Abr 2016 às 13:55)

Boa tarde!
Sigo com *21,2°C*. O céu está muito interessante para norte. Belos cumulus vão crescendo:


----------



## david 6 (29 Abr 2016 às 14:11)

*24.7ºC*
a partir de logo à noite até domingo hora almoço +ou- vou estar em Portalegre


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Abr 2016 às 15:47)

Tempo muito abafado o de hoje 

Crescem alguns cumulus interessantes, sobretudo no quadrante Este (de momento não consigo fazer registo fotográfico).


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (29 Abr 2016 às 16:04)

Vista para Lisboa e Caparica há cerca de 1h,


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Abr 2016 às 16:19)

Registei a temperatura máxima mais alta deste ano, de *22,6°C *e por enquanto sigo com *21,9°C*. A época dos calções e t-shirt está oficialmente aberta. 
Alguns cumulus muito bem desenvolvidos ainda vão passando a Norte e a Este.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Abr 2016 às 16:22)

Boa tarde,

Não esperava tanto calor para hoje, grande bafo.
*19,2ºC e vento moderado
*
A Peninha segue com nevoeiro, a serra não dá hipótese.
_____

Foto tirada às 15:50, vista para Este.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Abr 2016 às 16:44)

Boa tarde. Vejo uma célula para os lados de Fátima-Ourém que mete respeito...


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Abr 2016 às 16:50)

Nortada moderada a forte.
*17,9ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Abr 2016 às 17:08)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa tarde. Vejo uma célula para os lados de Fátima-Ourém que mete respeito...


Já são visíveis no radar!


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Abr 2016 às 19:06)

Estes últimos dias têm sabido bem para uma pausa na chuva. As árvores estão a fazer a fotossíntese em grande escala, grande diferença na quantidade de folhas em relação ao fim-de-semana passado.

Dados da estação da Amadora, acho que vou deixar de acompanhar a do Cacém pois inflaciona a máxima (por exemplo, hoje supostamente ultrapassou os 25ºC)

Quarta-Feira
Máxima: 20,7ºC
Mínima: 12,7ºC
Quinta-Feira
Máxima: 20,5ºC
Mínima: 12,2ºC
Hoje
Máxima: 22,9ºC
Mínima: 12ºC

O vento fresco de hoje sabia bem, rajadas já mais para o moderado.

Bom fim-de-semana e aproveitem o tempo "soft" porque na terça e na quarta vamos ter dias de Verão.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Abr 2016 às 22:35)

Forte nortada
*13,4ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Abr 2016 às 00:00)

Por aqui a serra está a bloquear a nortada. Sigo com vento nulo a fraco e *15,0°C*.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Abr 2016 às 07:39)

Boas,

Muito vento, algumas roupas no chão ,arrancadas dos estendais, o habitual por estas bandas. 
*13,0ºC*


----------



## lserpa (30 Abr 2016 às 09:50)

Sim... Estava mesmo previsto... A situação sinóptica é indicativa de que hoje a nortada não deverá abrandar...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Abr 2016 às 13:43)

A nortada caiu um pouco, ainda assim sopra moderada a forte.
Registo apenas *15,6ºC*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Abr 2016 às 14:04)

Algumas rajadas de 50 km/h


----------



## lserpa (30 Abr 2016 às 14:07)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Algumas rajadas de 50 km/h


A rajada prevista é de 60km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Abr 2016 às 14:18)

lserpa disse:


> A rajada prevista é de 60km/h



Aqui esse valor foi ultrapassado, sem grandes dificuldades diga-se.
Não tenho é dados para sustentar rajada > 60 km/h , dado a estação de referencia continuar off, mas os estalos na rua durante a madrugada, entre outros pormenores, são sinais claro que houve rajadas fortes.


----------



## miguel (30 Abr 2016 às 14:22)

Aqui algum calor e nada de vento, a nortada nunca afecta Setúbal.. 22,7ºC e 44%Hr

Em Precipitação o mês acaba com 57,6mm..nada de especial um mes quase normal na precipitação


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Abr 2016 às 16:54)

Na ultima hora, por aqui o vento começou a soprar forte.
*14,9ºC
*
Vejam o disparo do vento na estação do Raso desde o meio da manhã.


----------



## Geopower (30 Abr 2016 às 18:49)

Por Telheiras, vento a intensificar-se durante a tarde. Vento moderado de Norte com rajadas. 17.7ºC. Desconforto térmico devido ao vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Abr 2016 às 21:17)

Extremos térmicos: *12,0ºC* / *16,5ºC*
Dia ventoso.

A5 e A16 aqui na zona estavam com os painéis a pedir prudência na condução devido ao vento forte.
É uma pena não termos acesso  aos dados das estações meteorológicas das Estradas de Portugal.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Abr 2016 às 21:58)

Por aqui foi mais um dia ameno, de salientar a presença de vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mai 2016 às 10:57)

Forte lestada em Cascais, curioso.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Mai 2016 às 12:53)

A tarde aqui segue amena com 21.8°C
Mínima:11.8°C
Só agora vão se começando os primeiros trabalhos na agricultura.


----------



## miguel (1 Mai 2016 às 12:56)

Boas
´
Mínima de 12,9ºC

Dia de céu limpo mas vento moderado de Este 

Temperatura de 22,2ºC e hum de 35%


----------



## Geopower (1 Mai 2016 às 13:44)

Condições actuais: Céu limpo. 21.9ªC. Vento moderado de NE.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Mai 2016 às 13:50)

Pessoal já estamos em Maio, temos de abrir seguimento de Maio 

Edit: Done
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-maio-2016.8734/


----------

